# FF Newbies waiting to start treatment - Part 2



## Cloudy

*Welcome to your new thread ladies 

This thread is for those people who are waiting to start treatment

For those who are cycling and want to chat about general cycle stuff please go to the cycle buddy thread here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Once you have a lovely BFP please visit the PAPAI section here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

General Forum Rules can be found here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=529.0

For your reference part one can be found here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=337523.1050

Good luck xxx

*


----------



## kez26

Thxxxx Cloudy  xx

Well looks like I've missed loads and can't believe the thread I started has now got a part 2 xx

How is everyone doing??

AFM - started nasal spray again this morning  x


----------



## kez26

Awwww dozy I've just read you've started treatment.. thats awesome news xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks dozy  - im feeling much better now tbh but for how long who knows lol

let me know who you find the menopur, imagine we had to mix 6 bottles every day DW is now a pro hehe!!

Kez hun fab news your off the starting blocks again great stuff.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend x


----------



## kez26

Thxxx sarahlo, hope you're well xx


----------



## Sarahlo

im much better now thanks hun. This morning all i did was cry or want to cry for no reason lol.. All these meds dont half mess with you hey.


----------



## kez26

Awwww bless ya, it can be so difficult at times and you're right the medication definitely doesn't help.. Glad you're feeling better xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone. 

Sarahlo sorry t hear the way ur feeling. Hopefully soon it will be happy tears xxx 
Hopefully the dizzy turns go away. 

How u feeling dozy bet ur so glad to be starting ur txt. Hope it goes well and u feel ok through it x is ur oh still home or does he go back to work soon. ?
How u kez and tecat? Hope ur ok Xx

Sorry just a wee question , see the injections I no the drugs are all different but are some already made or do you have to mix them up and make them? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Mrsfergie83 - I hope so too.

I have only had experience with gonal F and menopur. The gonal f you dont need to mix it comes in pre filled pens (like diabetic pens). The menopur how ever is powder based and comes in 75iu bottles to mix with some saline. Its actually pretty easy and straight forward and not as daunting as it sounds lol. The nurses take you through it and then there is always youtube videos for a brush up if needed


----------



## Dozydaisy

Well I did it!

The menopur is a pain to mix. The Bemfola (MrsF.. is the same stuff diff brand as Gonal F I believe, is ready mixed) I found harder to click in to the stop to be able to turn the dial.. Muppet! Lol.

Compared to the Clexane I had after my lap, I didn't flinch! See show I feel in a few days eh!

My OH is home until Monday morning then back Thursday night, he was trying to take over, where I was determined to do it by myself as I need to .. I'm kinda proud of myself just hope I get quicker at it lol.

Yay.. I have officially started..must stay strong!!

Kez.. Yay at starting again.. Hope your donor recipient keeps on track this time.

MrsF.. I followed the video you tube thing for menopur and just read the instructions for Bemfola tho there is an app for it to follow a video.. I'm assuming Gonal F is the same

Sarah.. Glad you're feeling better! I can't imagine mixing that many..I have low patience too! Haha. The Cetrotide looks easy enough as it's a pen too.. Isn't it.

xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey dozy - glad you did it well done. Its the annoying air bubbles and getting them out is the most frustrating part. No cetrotide is like menopur and has to be mixed also. The ovitrelle trigger is like the gonal f pen and pre-loaded so you dont need to mix that. The joys hey... Im watching football as its the safest bet not to set off any tears hehe - Thankfully i can laugh now but it wasnt much fun earlier. heres hoping its all for a good cause hey and we all get our bfps soon xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I struggled getting the needle to draw it all back up cos I'd not pulled it out enough so I had a few goes at that. The nurse in the video makes it looks so easy! dpnt start me off about the football, I actually like to, but since my OH has been home it's been on non stop to the point where I don't care about any of it. I can't believe he can watch literally every single game, not move and wonder why I got annoyed tonight at the idea of muting it and not turning it off when i did my first log of injections.

I clearly didn't look properly at the Cetrotide then.. Argh there was me thinking it'll get easier lol! 

I hope we all get that news soon. I have everything crossed for everyone xx


----------



## TeCat1

Hey ladies

working long hours, I've not had time to read through. Sorry 

Dozy.. Finally the ball is rolling, how exciting! Has it sunk in yet? I've struggled with times to have the injections because of work.

Sarah. How are you doing? fongers crossed for you.

Kez. Thank goodness, all the best Hun 

MrsF. I'm getting there slowly. It's a long emotional journey. 

Is it normal to experience cramps when stimulating?


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hiya. Hoes is everyone?

Sarah.. how are oh feeling? I hope you've kept the tears at bay!

TeCat.. How are you? I was a bit emotional just before injections last night, the whole why me, this isn't fair etc.. Then I got over it and did it! My OH was a bit like wtf, his emotional side sometimes needs some work lol. 

MrsF.. Hope you're ok?

Kez.. How is the spray going .. What are your next steps?

AFM.. I'm tired this afternoon.. Think it's all the anxiety in the build up to starting and all the drama I had to go through last week.. Plan to go do a reflexation CD now.. Probably will fall asleep lol.

Xx


----------



## kez26

Elloooo everyone, hope you're all well  xx

Dozy - so happy you've started.. Hope you've had some rest and not feeling too tired xx

TeCat - when I started stims I felt as though I was having af pains (clearly weren't) but just guessed it can cause pain due to your ovaries getting so big, how many days have you been stimming now? xx

MrsFergie - hope you're well xx

Sarahlo - how are you feeling? xx

xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

So day 2 done.. I'm annoyed I went to listen to my relaxation cd and my laptop decided to do an update in the middle of it and it's still busy updating itself! Argh!xx


----------



## TeCat1

Hey ladies

Dozy. Aaww i hope you are feeling much better now. Men are weird creatures, mine only asked once if I was okay once, doesn't talk about it and only when I bring it up. So I'm carrying the load alone. But I think we women are stronger than men, I don't think they'd cope with all these emotions. ^ 
Reflexology sounds nice, let me know how it goes.

Kez. How are you? I'm on day 6, I have a scan tomorrow. Time does fly by once you begin, my possible EC is next week Remember when I joined this post complaining about the long wait, I didn't think I'd come this far. 

Sarah. How are you?  

AFM, scan tomorrow, fingers crossed all is well.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi everyone sorry not been on . Had rough couple days had to take mum to hospital she's had mini stroke. Feeling so stressed out but glad not going through tx the now cos would b a lot pressure. Hope everyone's OK xx found the info about the injections really helpful and looked it up on YouTube. 
Dozy- I guess that's only natural to feel that way before starting injections, how did you find them? Was it as painful as expected?

Kez- how u hope ur well x

Sarahlo- not long now until the otd  u must be a mixture of nerves. Been thinking of u loads and keeping everything crosses for you.

How you feeling tecat? U still feeling cramps? Hope ur feeling bit better. Hope your scan goes well tomorrow xx

Really been finding ff really helpful and on this thread, even tho I'm not going through tx right now and use are I'm finding it really helpful and informative and getting me prepared as much as can so thank you ladies for all your support xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

MrsF.. Big hugs.. How are you doing? How is your mum now? So sorry to hear what's been happening. You're right last thing you need right now is to be in the middle of treatment. I've not found injections painful at all. But we'll see if that's still the case by the end!

TeCat.. Are you on short protocol too? What is the series of scans at your clinic? Mine is scan day 5, then every 2/3 days after that. I'm booked in weds then fri. Good luck for tomorrow. I did the relaxation CD after my laptop decided to work again. It's 26 mins long, I got to around 12 mins then fell asleep.. That's twice I've listened to it, and both times I've fell asleep, so no idea what the last half is like lol. I'm having reflexology and the kind lady who is doing that gave it me, it's specifically for IVF.. Must be good if I'm sleeping haha

Kez.. Sarah.. Hope you're both feeling ok 

AFM.. First full day back at work for around 5 weeks.. Going to be a LONG day... OH goes back to work, so on my own til thurs night.. at least I'll get a break from the football 😂😂😂xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks dozy. She seems OK.  Think we got a bit of a shock and was totally unexpected.  She's to go back today to her own gp so they can refer her to a specialist.  Think I got bigger fright as just lost dad 2years ago so was quite emotional yest lol.
Glad ur finding the injections not so bad just now. I've talked my oh into doing them for me when time comes but il end up saying g il do it myself lol.  
Everything I've been doing my relaxation cd I keep falling asleep aswell lol. Can't b a bad thing lol xx
Hope everyone else is feeling OK.  
Not long now sarahlo xxxxxx


----------



## kez26

Morning Ladies 

Tecat - good luck with your scan today  I knowww, seems like so long ago now xx

MrsFergie - so sorry to hear about your mum, I hope she is ok     I do my injections myself, the first one took me a while as I was scared loool, but after that it was fine, I don't find them painful while I'm doing it, just a bit of a sting after xx

Dozy - how are you getting on lovely, how was your second injection? xxx

AFM - gettin impatient waiting for AF now loool


----------



## TeCat1

Morning ladies

MrsF. I still have the cramps but I think it's what Kez said ovaries are getting bigger. I'll survive. How are you doing? Not long to go now 

Dozy. I'm on the long protocol, my clinic scan day 7 which is today then every other day.. I'm booked in same as you wed & Friday. The relaxation music is good, I almost fell asleep in the bath. I used YouTube. I have not have reflexology before but tried acupuncture which I loved. All the best  

At the clinic now waiting to be seen. The weather is horrible


----------



## TeCat1

Kez. Thank you very much xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning Eveyone. Hope your all having a lovely day.

I'm not feeling anything at all so I'm already thinking its a failed cycle tbh. I'm only 4 days off OTD
so I know I would usually be feeling something by now. Gonna be pinning all my hopes on my little
snow baby for next go and then if that fails back to the drawing board. the joys. have a lovely day all x


----------



## TeCat1

Sarah. Cast such thoughts out, some people don't feel anything and you will not experience the same symptoms each cycle. Our thoughts and tongues are more powerful than we think. Think positive please. I hope you are okay. 

Just had a scan and bloods taken, I have to wait for a call today to be informed whether to continue taking the same dose of Gonal F or reduce. I have a small cyst but dr was not concerned. 

This is a hell of a journey, but we must remain hopeful. Have a lovely day ladies. I'm on leave for two weeks, I need to find something to keep me busy.


----------



## kez26

Sarahlo - Tecats right, try to stay positive. some people can go months and not know they are pregnant.. Keeping everything crossed for you  xx

Tecat - good the dr isn't concerned.. keeping everything crossed for you also  xx


----------



## TeCat1

Kez. Thank you Hun. Have you tried that hot water bottle? I worked out at the gym and it arrived. Also the TLC helps   is hubby around? Hope it she arrives soon


----------



## kez26

Ohhhh mannn I actually keep forgetting the hot water bottle, I have i microwavable heat thingy here so think I might try that.   I'll see him later lol xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone hope everyone having good day and feeling OK. 
I'm glad ur scan went well tecat and the Dr not concerned. So when do you go back?

Awww sarahlo it must be so hard but i no must be so hard to stay postitve but please try. Xx you never no. Least it will soon be here. I honestly can't start to imagine how must be feeling xx
That's good ur af came kez. So what happens with you now? Xx
How u feeling dozy xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks all. The thing is I always test out my trigger and im certainly not producing any new HCG at the moment that's for sure. ontop of not feeling anything just makes me feel it's already over. Anyway I'll hang in there until OTD. 

When is your next scan dozy? 

Great Tecat that scan went well it always makes us feel so much better when things go to plan lol 

Kez hoping she's arriving soon for you Hun. she never bothers turning up when we actually want her to lol 

Mrs so sorry to hear that your mum has been unwell Hun. Massive hugs and tidally thinking of you love


----------



## Dozydaisy

MrsF I hope she's doing ok now and got on well today. Make sure you get some time for you to destress too. I can only imagine it's been very emotional and likely quite draining   

Kez.. Need today's injection over and done with so I can get some sleep.. Finding them ok so far. How's you?

TeCat.. I'm doing acupuncture too, tho I think I secretly prefer reflexology, it's like nothing I've ever experienced before. I'd have it even if I wasnt in this situation. How did your call go, what meds are you on? 

Sarah.. Don't give up hope, you have to stay positive. Until such a time that you know for definite, then cling onto the hope.    

AFM.. I need an early night, I feel crap, work was hard work and my head kills


----------



## Dozydaisy

Ladies.. Is this works and I get to EC and if day 1 of stims was Saturday night. When do you think EC may be? Im trying to work it out then get in a mess xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Dozy im so trying to remain positive 

Well i ended up stimming for 12 days when i thought I would end up stimming for only about 10 days so i guess it just depends on how well / quickly you respond. I would imagine you will have a good idea maybe next2 scans x


----------



## Dozydaisy

I don't quite understand the number of days for stims then the trigger shot then EC .. As in is it 10-12 days including trigger? 

Next scan weds morning xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Ok so my planned protocol originally was starting menopur on cd2 for 10 days. on cd6 usually cetrotide is introudced along side said stims. then when you finish stims say day 10 then they may get you to trigger the same day or the day after possibly.

I ended up stimming from cd2-13 with menopur, cd9 cetrotide was introduced until trigger day which was cd14.

Trigger is always done 36hrs prior to egg collection also.

Hope that makes a bit more sense x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks everyone. Sorry I didn't mean to go on about mum when use are all going through tx xx
She's OK today still but drained and outta sorts. She's waiting to go to a specialist so she's not to drive until then . Prob for best just incase .
Hope everyone feeling OK tonight . Try get early night dozy if head killing you.  Just get rest and take it easy xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

MrsF don't be daft.. You weren't going on, it's a big deal your mum has been poorly, and we're here to chat to!

My head has stopped hurting, think it was work related.. I must admit if I could I wouldn't be there in tilt his is over, but I had to have a word with myself that it wasn't reasonable, also think they would think I was a proper sick note! Lol

Sarah.. Kind of, tho I have no idea what cycle day I'm on with the palarva last week with my AF etc.. All I know is I'm on menopur and Bemfola, scan on TX day 5 which is weds, told to take a Cetrotide with me, tho think I can see how to mix that now after menopur.. I think I don't get if you take meds on same day as trigger then EC is the next day, or if there is a gap etc.. All I know is EC is only done on a mon, weds and fri at my clinic so thinking bout if I started TX on the 18th earliest EC may be is the 29th? Or do you think it may be sooner?xx


----------



## Sarahlo

egg collection is alsays 2 days after the trigger, well 36hrs. So usually you will get asked to trigger say monday night 9:30pm and ec will be scheduled in for Wednesday morning around 9:30am. Most clinics have you start taking meds on cd 2 or cd3. so I reckon that would be same for you. x


----------



## Dozydaisy

I get it.. I think lol.. It's so bloody confusing! Wish weds would hurry up and come! The wait is painful!xx


----------



## TeCat1

Hey ladies

Dozy. Sold, I will try reflexology this week. I'm on Buserelin and Gonal F, I received the call this evening to lower my Gonal F dose. I think your last stim injection on day 12 then trigger next day. (Looking at my schedule).

Kez. Yes get busy lol how are you this evening?

MrsF. No, please don't think that way. We are here to support one another  

Sarah. How are doing this evening? Should we expect a lot of pain after EC? I watched an animated YouTube video and it looks very very painful


----------



## Sarahlo

I'm good TeCat1

I think I'm going to do reflexology again next round. the first time I tried it was when I got my BFP doing iui. maybe it wasn't just a coincidence. 

I wasn't in much pain after ec tbh but I've got quite a high pain threshold now tbh lol. The sedation is great I have to say so enjoy it lol x


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies,

Dozy - glad your injections are going well.. I think EC just depends on your follie growth, I talk to someone who was pretty much on the same treatment plan as me before mine got cancelled and she didn't stimm for long at all, I'm sure it was only 10 days. Its all sooo confusing xx

Tecat - I'm ok thanks lovely, just impatient lol, I've had relexology in the past, not resently and it is great xx

MrsFergie - don't be silly we can talk about anything on her. Everything going on will affect this process   xxx

Sarahlo - how are you getting on? hope you're feeling more positive xx

Have a good day xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey how are you all doing?

TeCat.. I'm seeing a fertility related one.. She seems very knowledgable.. All I know is I feel great after and completely stress free.. So deffo worth it!

Kez.. No sign of AF yet?

Sarah.. how are you feeling today?

MrsF.. Have you started your new job?

First full day in the office today.. Feel bloated and grumpy! Hopefully will pass, trying not to keep eating! I'm going to be a whale at this rate! Scan day tomorrow morning and acupuncture tomorrow night after work! Looking fwd to both!xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Morning everyone hope everyone's OK xx
Mums got her specialist app for Monday so that's good glad it's soon.  
No not started new job yet dozy, won't be until August.  But I'm finishing on Fri as I'm not gonna b term time in the nurseries so il get all the holidays off . So this means il get good rest and house organised before it all starts lol. What time is ur scan? 

How you feeling g kez? Any sign of af yet?
Sarahlo hope ur doing OK.  Hope ur feeling bit more positive not long now xxxx really hope you get ur bfp xx

How you feeling today tecat?if you don't mind me asking why are they lowering you gonal f? Hopefully reflexology will help xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi everyone 

haven't been around last day as I've been in Paris watching the football lol

I tested this morning 2 days before OTD and it's a bfn for me I'm afraid. deffo not going to change I'm sure of that. so I'll be moving onto a natural fet this cycle fingers crossed. 

I'd prepared myself for this so not too down tbh. Just need AF to show now so I can get going. 

Hope Eveyone else is doing ok x


----------



## kez26

Sarahlo - so sorry to hear that it bfn, but glad you're feeling ok   xx

MrsFergie - hope your mums apt goes well.. Hope you're ok xx

Dozy - Good luck with your scan today lovely  xx

AFM - no sign of AF yet I'm afraid, started taking extra vitamin C to see if that moves things along as well as using hot water bottle  xx


----------



## TeCat1

Morning ladies 

Sarah. So Sorry to hear about Hun, still test on the 24th. You never know.. Stay strong Xx

Dozy. All the best With the scan today Xx

MrsF. How are you doing? My cramps are worsening but I'll live. They reduced the dose because they feel that I may be at risk of overstimulation and the dose I was on was too high. Xx

Kez. Any news on AF? How are you? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Kez - I'll be joining you with the hot water bottle to bring on AF lol 

Hope all goes ok with your moms app MrsFergie. 

Dozy let us know how york scan goes Hun thinking of you x


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks TeCat - I will have bloods done Friday anyway just so clinic clinic are happy to ween me off the steroids x


----------



## Dozydaisy

So I have one good size at 11, one at 9 and two at 8 nearly 9, one at 7 and 3 at 5.. So 8 in total and maybe 4 looking hopeful. Meds dosage staying the same and introducing Cetrotide tonight too.. Earliest EC will be is Wednesday, if not Friday. Nurse was lovely.. Really patient and kind, so that helped enormously! 

I'm quite happy with what I've been told, I was expecting there to be no movement and I also expected the numbers to be really low. As long as I get the ideal 3 of the right size and EC happens I'll be happy. After being told DE was my best option I'm hopeful that I produce that magic one.. Must keep hoping eh!

How are you all?xx


----------



## TeCat1

Dozy. I'm glad your scan went well. I think I need borrow your nurse lol.. Just had my scan also and the nurse wouldn't give me any of those little details that makes a big difference, I asked how the follies were doing and her reply was 'good'. Also asked about possible EC and said 'you are not ready' I mean I know I'm not ready but DETAILS!!!!!! I just left because I could feel my blood boiling. They might reduce my Gonal F again, I have to wait for call today.

Xx


----------



## kez26

Awesome news Dozy, sounds promising  xx

Tecat - OMG your nurse sounds terrible, how rude  xx

Sarahlo & MrsFergie - how are you lovelies doing?? xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Oh TeCat.. That's rubbish! I'd call them up and say you want to know some more info, you have got home and feel quite upset and feel like you don't know what's happening. I saw the nurse who upset me last week and my heart sunk that I was going to get her again, thankfully i didn't. Funny thing is who I saw was who i had a run in with about my blood results, so was a little awkward to start with.

What day of TX are you on?xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I don't think I knew what to expect, I'm technically had 4 lots of stims as I take them in the evening. She seemed pleased. She said they want at least 3 that are 18mm, and I need to do at least 10 days of stims. So let's just see what happens.. Must stay calm!xx


----------



## kez26

Thats good Dozy.. I'm sure you will lots of good ones there by day 10 of stimms xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww that's great dozy glad your scan went well and you got loads information. Makes a change you get someone helpful. 

Awww tecat that's rotten yours wasn't as helpful, u think they would be especially in there line of work. 
A
Sorry to hear that sarahlo but are you still gonna test on the 24th just incase xx hope ur OK xx big hugs xx
How you kez? Still no af? 
Yea I'm ok thanks just getting ready to finish up my job on Fri so been so busy in work which is good cos not having time rethinking about this app coming up least it's only 2 weeks now lol n il b busy when off wanna freshen house up before tx starts xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Yes I'm having bloods done at the clinic as they prefer this and then can give me the green light to stop medication. the steroids I need to ween off anyway. Not holding my hopes for any change on Friday I have to be realistic at the same time. Focus will be on my Frostie now that I'll transfer in a couple of weeks x


----------



## Dozydaisy

MrsF.. Does that mean you have a few weeks off? I've cleaned loads.. But can't be arsed now.. Looking fwd for OH to come home and do it all .. Haha. He's on leave for two weeks this Friday. We cancelled our plans to go awayso hope the weather picks up too!

Kez.. Hope so.. It's very exciting but certainly nerve wracking too! Hope your AF would hurry itself along now so you can get going again too!

Sarah.. Do you have to wait a while Inbetween cycles if this a bfn?

AFM.. Off to accupuncture now.. Chat soon xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Hun no I'll do a natural fet so can go straight into that this cycle tbh. 

looking forward to actually doing a cycle and not being pumped full of meds for once. This is what keeps me going after getting the bfn lol x


----------



## TeCat1

Hey ladies,
This morning's appointment incident has has left me with a migraine, brain overloaded.
My Gonal f has been decreased for tonight then off it from tomorrow, next scan Friday. Still not very clear, they said I have enough follicles?? But will continue on Buserelin. I'm now panicking about developing OHSS.

MrsF. Unfortunately they see some patients as 'just another workload' it sad tbh. How are you doing? 

Dozy. Enjoy your acupuncture, I'm also on leave for 2 weeks. Today should be day 9 but won't be continuing with the Gonal f after tonight. 

Sarah. Stay positive Hun, sending you hugs

AFM, about to tune into YouTube for relaxing music, a glass of wine would hurt. 

Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

TeCat.. Day 9 of stims or day 9 of your cycle? It's a bit rubbish that they are not giving you any info. Is your next scan this coming Friday? I'd go with a notebook of questions. After you scan get it out and make it very clear you won't be going until you leave the clinic.. I tried to find something random to chat about to build a bit of rapport today, and it seemed to work as she was really nice to me, even smiled! I hope your migraine shifts!

Sarah.. That's good news.. How have you even testing, I'm s not clues up as to what's available other than expensive tests! I do hope you're not being too hard on yourself!

Acupuncture was good, she fills in a lot of blanks info wise too, very knowledgable! So I've learned that follies grow about 1-2mm a day on stims, and that my biggest ones is likely to be too big, might even possibly be the cyst from last month eating all the meds, and it's likely by next week if I keep responding most should pick up and fingers crossed at least half will contain an egg.., any other advice I do gratefully received!xx


----------



## TeCat1

Dozy. Day 9 of stims. I'll definitely take my note pad, yes it this Friday, hope to see someone else though.   1-2mm per day? Maybe that's why they want want me to stop Gonal f coz most of my follies were at 14mm, 12mm and a few 10mm as doctor was calling the out. You will keep responding, positive thinking Hun.  I liked acupuncture but would life to try reflexology also.

Xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Based on what I've been told then they ideally should be between 18-22mm to collect.. Anyone else is that right?

Reflexology for me tomorrow.. Going to be broke at this rate!xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Evening  everyone.  Yea means I'm off for nearly 7 weeks. Just pity wasn't getting tx at the moment woulda been ideal. But least il get plenty rest and get house organised before go back. I'm good thanks just looking forward to having some relaxing time off. 
How's everyone feeling tonight. That's amazing dozy that that accupunciatist can tell you all that. Plus that's fab about the follicles aswell. So when do you hope for EC?
how you feeling tecat? Let's hope you don't get OHSS.  Il keep everything crossed. Do you no when you hope to have your EC?
How you feeling g now sarahlo? So how long after this cycle do you need to wait for fet?
Any sign of af yet kez? So is it a donor you said you were using xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

MrsF.. 7 weeks! Woohoo enjoy that break!!
She specialises in fertility and I think has 15/20 years experience.. So I trust her judgement, she's very nice as she's a counsellor too, so always feel like I've had a good chat and am being looked after. I'm not seeing her for counselling doing that at the clinic as it's free.. I really like her too.. To be fair I'm trying to make sure I have as much support as possible around me just in case, so I have lots of places to turn.
EC maybe next weds or maybe Friday.. Depends on scans I'm back this Friday and next Monday.. Will keep you posted!
How is your mum doing?xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey how's everyone feeling tonight xx
What times ur scan tomorrow dozy?
Yea mums doing OK.  She's just fed up in house as she's not allowed to drive or anything. I'm just hoping her appointment goes well on Monday xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hiya all.. How are you?

MrsF.. I'm glad she's ok, I bet she is fed up, bless her. Hope you're taking good care od yourself too.

Sarah.. Hope you're ok, when are you at your clinic tomorrow?

Kez.. I bet you're sick of us asking about your AF..!

I'm feeling very tired, irritable and hot! I have had a long, tiring day at work and to be fair it's been quite stressful, I could do with sacking it off.. But only a few more days to go!

I had reflexology tonight, and had a moment of feelin really sick, I had to get her to stop. It passed really quickly, apparently really normal due to the meds.. I was fine until I added be Cetrotide in to the mix, it's made me grumpy and hot! 

Scan is at 1245.. Hope they're growing nicely cos the way I feel if they're not I might kill someone haha xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi all

Glad Eveyone is doing good. I'm in the morning for bloods then they call in afternoon with results. 

Hope everyone is doing good and looking forward to the weekend. x


----------



## Dozydaisy

I'm struggling.. Hot and irritable.. Bit nervous about scan today 😬


----------



## Sarahlo

Good luck Dozy hope your scan goes well I'm sure it will 🍀

I went in for my beta this morning. I already told them I tested and it's negative they were gutted for us but glad I still came in for my beta. Just waiting for them to call with the inevitable and then discuss my fet for this cycle. trying to remain as positive as I can but also naturally gutted and over it at the moment. 

At least I can have a beer tonight hey 🤗

Hope Eveyone else is going ok. x


----------



## kez26

Hiii lovelies

Sarahlo - enjoy your beer  xx

Dozy - Hope your scan went really well today xxx

MrsF - hope your mums apt goes well monday   xx Hope you're well also xxx

Tecat - how are you getting on? hope you're well xx

AFM - Stilllll no sign of AF (stupid thing), fingers crossed it comes over the weekend or early next week. Apart from that nasal spray turned me into a moody cow againnnn (not that it's hard lol) 

Have a good day xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey all..

How are you all?

Sarah ..  Enjoy your beer! I could murder for one .. Esp after the long sh!t day I've had at work today! I am so tired with the meds. And finding it so hard to concentrate!

TeCat.. How are things? 

Kez.. Our bodies are a nightmare at times! I'm struggling a bit and really moody!

MrsF.. Hope you have a chilled weekend, look after your mum  

AFM.. Scan day 7 today (but 6 days of meds.. I'm taking them in the evening). So I have 6 visable follies, seem to have lost two along the way, although one was probably an artery! They're growing.. 2x12, 2x11, 1x10 and 1x7.. My estrogen is not as high as they would like, so my Bemfola has been doubled to 300, menopur still 150 and Cetrotide.. Back Monday morning, should find out what day EC is then.. Fingers crossed they grow well over the weekend and my E2 rises! 

I feel cranky and hot, which is rubbish! I'm sure I could find something to flip at which is absolutely nothing!xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi sarahlo I'm really sorry about ur result hope ur ok, did they say when you can go ahead with FET? hope you enjoyed ur beer lol x
That's a nightmare kez that af still hasn't arrived. When did u think it was ment to? 
Dozy do u feel better after ur scan?  Hope ur E2 goes up for you. No wonder ur feeling cranky n irritable I feel that way n I'm just waiting for my nxt app lol xx
Mums OK had her back to docs yesterday she's not feeling good so just been really worried about her. Lost dad not long ago so think I just panic if anything was to happen to her. Xx
How's u feeling tecat? Hope tx going OK.  When do you go back for scan xxx


----------



## Laura14

Hello everyone

Hope you don't mid me joining in.

I'm currently day 11 of my cycle, I have been for my scan today and I have 14 follicles and I am due to have EC Monday. 

I'm nervous as we have not got this far before. 

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Morning..

How are you all?

MrsF.. I was tired, hot, irritable and really emotional last night, think the increase in meds didn't help, but also think I had the whole why me, it's not fair, why am I having to do this moment.  Feel much better this morning after a good nights sleep a bit of a lie in!   Hope your mum picks up her mood today, must be so difficult

Laura.. Hello, welcome.. Exciting times! Great news in follies, hope the weekend flies by for you! How ads you feeling about it all, Nora,l to be nervous. I'm nervous ahead of every scan, it's the constant bracing myself for bad news just in case

Xx


----------



## kez26

Hiii ladies

Laura - welcome  14 follies, thats really good...Massive good luck for monday, hope you are feeling well xx

Dozy - awww I have them moments from time to time, especially when I fond out someone else s pregnant   Hope you're feeling ok now xx

MrsFergie - to be honest I wasn't sure as I had to do the trigger injection to make me ovulate, but my clinic did call me friday to find out if it had come yet and unfortunately skill now its not here.. Butttt I'm sure it will arrive soon... Hope you are ok.. I think I would be the same with my mum, can totally understand you panicking xx

Tecat - how are you doing lovely xx

Sarahlo - hows things with you xx

AFM - nasal spray making my nose a lil sore but apart from that, nothing new,,, just waiting for af as usual lol xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey girls.. I had acupuncture today with electrodes.. Weird experience but good at the same time.. Hopefully this and the increase in meds means good news tomorrow  

Hoppe you're all ok xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Mornin everyone hope everyone is feeling OK.  
Hope ur feeling g a bit better kez x any sign of af yet xx
How u dozy when do u go for nxt scan?
Welcome Laura 14 follies is great. 
Sarah and tecat hope ur both OK xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Ladies

I hope Eveyone is doing ok?

Dozy - good luck for your scan today hoping the follis are looking good!!

Kez - any signs yet of AF?

Mrsfergie - I'm doing fine thanks. AF arrived this morning and I have my follow up call this afternoon and hope they allow me to go straight into a natural fet. I've been reading around and concerned that I got a cold sore about 5 days after et. Someone said same thing happened to her and she also suffers with high uNK cells and getting the cold sore could have sent her NK cells to flare up and maybe caused the bfn. I'm trying to find out more about this tbh. it's crazy haven't had a cold sore in years so thought great that means my immune system has lowered but then I read this. Anyway trying not to worry just yet. 

I will also be booking acupuncture at zita west clinc this round too and put everything into my only Frostie. if that fails we will have to take a break anyway until September due to commitments over next few months hence today I'll be pushing to go straight into the fet. 

Hope Eveyone has a good day x


----------



## kez26

Morning Ladies xx

Sarahlo - hope your apt goes well today and can star FET asap xx

Dozy - hope the scan goes well and your follies are growing nicely xx

MrsFergie - How are you doing lovely xx

AFM - still no AF and clinic are calling me everyday now unless they hear for me.. Really hope it comes today, nurse told me to stop thinking about it but can't help it


----------



## TeCat1

Hey ladies

Laura. Welcome and all the best with EC today. 

Kez. I'm doing okay, how are you? I hope AF has arrived.

MrsF. Hey, I'm okay. How are you?

Dozy. All the best with the scan today and all fingers crossed for you x

Sarah. I hope the cold sore ease off soon.  All the best with the FET 

AFM, I almost burnt my house yesterday, I was cooking then fell asleep. My neighbors rescued me by banging on the door. But I'm okay, house is in tact. My concern was the fridge where my meds were (is that normal?). Apart from that, my E2 has been off the roof even though I stopped all meds on day 9. Ive been having bloods and scansall weekend, looking better now. EC tomorrow and I don't know what to expect, still at risk of OHSS.


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hiya, 

TeCat.. Glad you're ok! Good news about EC tomorrow! Hope it all goes well!

Kez.. What a nightmare! Hope it happens soon. Do they think it's all the messing about with the meds and donor timescales being out of sync..

Sarah.. I hope your appt goes well this afternoon 

MrsF.. How are you, can't be long til your next apt? 

AFM.. I feel quite flat I think I've had good news but I don't feel very upbeat. I think maybe the way it was delivered has made me feel quite upset. My scan was rushed, I also didn't get a print out which messed with what I wanted. I forgot to ask and I am annoyed at myself. I like the printout, I can process things better then. So now I have a scrap of paper with it in. Feel rubbish to be fair..

So day 10, 9 days of meds, I have 3x15, 2x14 and 1x9.My lining is apparently good. 14.1 triple echo what ever that means.. Waiting to find out blood results, hope that's moved...

I just feel like i want to cry at the moment. Back for another scan Wednesday, don't feel very positive at all. She was very cold! Back at work this afternoon, struggling to process what I am doing xx


----------



## Laura14

Hi everyone 

EC went well they retrieved 10 eggs   fingers crossed for some good news tomorrow xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww dozy that's ashame. Was it a different nurse than the last time? Once go home try ur relaxation  that might help. But it's that not good sizes and also that ur lining is good so that's positive huni. It's obvious gonna b times when feel like that especially when u dmt get the information that u want.  So when are they hoping for EC?
My app still feels like ages away it's nxt Thursday so least can say less than 2 weeks away xx

Sarah I hope ur app goes well today a dnt hat can go ahead with FET soon.
What a nightmare kez hopefully ur af comes soon xx
OMG tecat ru OK? Wow u were very lucky x good luck for EC tomorrow . Hopefully u don't develop OHSS x
Awww that's great news Laura hope you get good news tomorrow xx


----------



## kez26

Lotsss of good news on here which is awesome  

Laura - congrats, thats a good amount  fingers crossed for good news tomorrow xx

Dozy - Awww sorry you're not feeling very positive, hormones all over the place probably don't help   Sounds like good numbers though, the the triple layer is really good, perfect for implanting apparently  xxx

Tecat - OMG, thats not good, glad you're ok xx  how exciting, hope it goes really well and you have lots of lovely eggs xx

MrsFergie - once you get that apt done it will all start going really quickly for you xx


----------



## Sarahlo

TeCat1 - omg glad you are ok it could have been bad eeek, just take care

Dozy - so sorry your feeling down but everything sounds like it is going to plan for you. They like to see lining tripple lined as its optimum for implantation.

Kez i am wishing Af comes sometime soon hun must be frustrating bless you.

I have spoken with Dr and all good for a natrual FET. In tomrrow for baseline at 10 and then chat with nurse after about process. Dr briefly said that I will be back in for scans and either they will trigger me when they think i'm ready or hopefully i'll just surge naturally as usual. so looking forward to less drugs and hoping my frostie will be the one.


----------



## Dozydaisy

I have now come to the conclusion that I am completely disappointed by my clinic. They close at 6pm and no phone call re: blood test. I assume I carry on as normal. They clearly have no idea what stress they cause! I'm so annoyed and to be fair, I've a good mind after the way I've been spoken to, to put a complaint in!

Hope you have all had a better day than me!xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Redeemed themselves.. Had a call at 1845! Oestrogen is now 2593.. Now I just need these follies to hit at least 18mm on weds scan.. Finally feel happy!xx

Sarah good luck for tomorrow! I hope your Frostie is most deffo the one!!


----------



## TeCat1

Morning ladies,

EC went well, collected 14 eggs. 

Dozy. I hope scan goes well today.


----------



## Laura14

That's fantastic TeCat  

I had EC Monday, 6 of my eggs fertilised and having a day 4 transfer

Good luck to everyone having scan, EC, ET


----------



## Dozydaisy

Yay TeCat!! Great news!! 

EC is booked from Friday. 3x18, 2x16 1x11 and loads of smaller ones... Hopefully there will be the magic one in that lot.. Feel scared but excited!xx


----------



## kez26

Awesome news ladies  

Dozy - Sounding promising  hoping for lots of top quality eggs for friday xx

Laura - Congrats on 6 fertilising  Hope ET goes well xx

Tecat - 14... WOW thats brilliant, when do you find out how many fertilised? xx

AFM - still noooooo AF and starting to worry its going to effect me started now  xx


----------



## TeCat1

Thanks ladies 

Received a call only 5 fertilised normal, the rest let in more than one sperm. I guess they were not mature enough. Might do a day 5 transfer we'll see how the rest develop.

Kez. AF needs to behave herself and get here! Hang in there, I hope she comes this week 

Laura. That's a good number, we'll be in 2ww together. All the best  

Dozy. Fantastic, I hope it goes well for you. I was also scared and excited at the same time. Still sore in my lower abdomen.


----------



## kez26

Ohhh thats good dozy, hope they all develop well, keeping everything crossed for you  xxxx

OMG AF is just annoying now tecat, I've even started drinking parsley and ginger tea which is nasty but hope it gets things moving today or tomorrow xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez.. Me too! Is there nothing they can give you to hurry it along?

TeCat.. How are you feeling now? Good news on your little embies!

Got my trigger time.. All good to go tonight now.. Looking fwd to a day off tomorrow!xx


----------



## kez26

ooohhh exciting Dozy  hope the trigger goes well xx

AFM - clinic called to ask if AF has arrived but its still not here so they have asked me to go in for a scan tomorrow to see whats happening in there as they were expecting it to come over the weekend. Fingers crossed everything is ok and AF comes super soon xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez.. Progress on that front eh, I know it's not your AF but at least they are checking you out! I can't help that the middle with meds and the stopping no and all that and the stress that accompanied it must all play a role in the delay. Hope you get some answers tomorrow and some clear next steps xx


----------



## kez26

Very true, at least it is some progress.. And you might be right, probably hasn't helped at all.. I'm sure I will be on here after my apt to update you guys  xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone so good to read all this good news.

How exciting dozy, wont by long now till et. How you feeling g ?
How you feeling tecat? Good luck on ur embies x
That's great on ur eggs Laura when is ur transfer day?
How u feeling now kez? Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez..good luck!!xx

MrsF.. How are you? Almost less than a week to go for you? I've been very emotional today.. It's been tough!xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Ladies

Just been catching up - great news Tecat that you have 5 embies fertilised normally. Fingers crossed for transfer woop!!

Dozy - good luck tomorrow for ec enjoy the sedation it's fab You will be just fine. 

Kez - sorry AF has not made her appearance yet how annoying Hun. glad you will go to the clinic to be checked over hope all goes well today. 

AFM - well nothing like a Sarah drama lol

baseline was all good and to cut a long story very short my dr wanted me to drop to 10mh of pred next cycle which I was fuming about as she didn't tell me personally just found out when nurse was writing up my protocol sheet. she called dr for me and said I thought we were following prof quenbys immune protocol on this and she should be on 20mg. no dr said I want her on 10mg.... wtf arghhhh
I knew 10mg would do nothing so after a day of stress I emailed prof Quenby and she said she would write me a prescription no problem but I have to pick it up in person from Coventry when I live in London. so I thought if I have to no bother. 
I then yesterday emailed my dr again and said prof Quenby doesn't agree I should drop down to 10mg  I should be on 20mg maybe higher and then she replies ok that's fine.... I mean seriously all this stress for nothing I could have screamed. 

I'm also waiting for my clinic to confirm if they will give me an external prescription for my intrilapids that I'm also doing this month. if they can it will cost me £140 if I have to do it at my clinic it's £300 so huge difference. but they being awkward about it as they don't know this other place but it's widely used by a lot of clinics so fingers crossed.  And last but not least I had a very strange AF and day 4 now it's totally over in fact yesterday it was pretty much done. interesting how these meds can mess up cycles lol b

phew hope everyone has a good day 🤗 x


----------



## lama321

Hi everyone,

I'm back 

Kez how frustrating... hope AF turns up soon x

Sarah... sorry to see your news hugs  but great that you have a frostie on ice.

TeCat & Laura great news on your fertilised eggs

Dozy - good luck for tomorrow

AFM - I'm starting nasal spray a week today! Due to poor number of participants in workshops I can disappear from work if need be so we are going ahead now. How did people remember to take the nasal spray 4 times a day? I have brexit brain right now and can't remember anything  I think I need a chart to tick off...


----------



## Dozydaisy

Lama.. Hey how are you? Good news on the workshop etc, no idea on the spray, a chart sounds like a plan or an alarm reminder in your phone.. I didn't have to DR so not sure what other ideas are out there

Sarah.. What a palarva!! Glad you got there in the end, im sure sometimes stuff is thrown at us to push us to our limits. I've learned you just have to be persistent and trust your gut feeling. So I'm pleased you think the same, tho agree the stress is sh!t!!

AFM.. Keep thinking I'll wake up and they won't have got any.. Silly I know xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Lama - Great to see you back Hun. Thanks for the wishes and hugs. I'm using my Frostie this cycle and I'm throwing everything at it I may as well include the kitchen sink at this rate 😂

Dozy - all will be well Hun and you will be pupo before you know it. exciting times for you x

xx


----------



## Laura14

MrsF - my ET is tomorrow at 2.30  

The clinic called today and 2 embryos have stopped growing but the other 4 are developing great they said they are all at grade 2! I'm hoping I will be able to freeze a couple. X


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey.. I survived lol.. I'm a little uncomfortable but nothing too bad now.. In all fairness compares to the two laps I've had this year to have my tubes removed this was a doddle! 

5 eggs.. OH swimmers were top quality, so he's a little chuffed to say the least. They're going for IVF so hope nature takes control, they have a great date night and fingers crossed one makes it til tomorrow! I now have a date with my pjs, sofa and rubbish tv for the rest do today

xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Brilliant news Hun were you sedated?

Eveyone says to me it just takes the one good strong one so like you hoping my Frostie is a good un 😊 

Did they say if you will have a 3 day or 5 day transfer or does that depend on how they are looking etc?? x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Yea sedated.. Dont remember any of it, was up about and out of there in about an hour

We only need the one, I'm just focusing on having an embie to put back, if I get a Frostie that was be awesome but I think based on all of the background on me I'm lucky that they have even collected any eggs! Sarah I so hope your Frostie is the one!

I know tomorrow if it's 3 or 5 day transfer, depending on how many fertilise. We've had the embryoscope too, so I hope it helps see how it goes.. It's nerve wracking isn't it. But I'm glad I've got you lots to chat to. I did ask today about more than one being transferred back, worrying if they are low quality, it's a definite no, for once I've been told I'm too young. First time I've heard that in this process!

How are you feeling, when is your next appt?xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Dozy that is interesting because as far as I am aware over the age of 35 it is your choice to put 2 back regardless if you are NHS or private. I put 2 back at day 3 and well we know that outcome but still If you want 2 put back hun then they just go over the risks of twins etc but ultimtely it should be your choice legally and in line with  HFEA rules. Maybe have a google around on that one. Its very nerve wrecking wondering whats going on but finger crosses hun they will have a good friday night hehe!! Great re embryosope too deffo worth it for sure.

I am good thank really strange AF that just disappeard after 2 days then back today watery brownish sorry tmi but i am not worried tbh as long as all looks fine at my scan which will be next weds. I am literally back to where i started and i'll be using opk to test for my LH surge and then once detected they will schedule ET for 6 days later. If They end up triggering me then ET scheduled for 7 days later. but I am sure I will pick up the surge myself. I remember in the past usually picking it up around day 11 or day 12. IOn that basis that would be next week Thursday or Friday. xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

I double checked NICE guidelines and I think it's because it's my first cycle, it does say below 37 then one embie back. I'm 35, 36 end of the month. So I'm still under the age range. Where does it say about 35?

Deffo hope they are getting jiggy with it!

How exciting about how quickly you will be ready to go again. It's come round very fast. Does that mean that transfer will be then? Xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Ah ok maybe I got age wrong and it's 37!!

once I pick up surge then transfer will be 6 days later so it will be week after next trying to blumin relax more this time. Also trying to sort out my Intralipids and where I am going as need to have them7-10 days before transfer so looking to go for them next weds or thurs. 

what did you think of th sedation lol fingers crossed Hun when are they calling tomorro? x


----------



## Dozydaisy

It's rubbish but I understand they are worried about twins etc. I'd be happy with just one healthy baby to be fair.. Feel a way off yet tho

How do you take them, are they injections or tablets? Always something to go run around to sort out.

Sedation was just like being put to sleep, I can't remb a thing, I didn't feel a thing. Best bit now is I don't even feel like I've been through it. Where an general I've be feeling awful all day! So I'm happy, odd twinges but nothing worse than bad period pain xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Intralipids are actually fed intraveniously straight into the blood to bypass the stomach. So I basically have to sit there for 2 hours on a drip lol. If they allow me to go to Independant nursing then I will be in a room with lots of other IVF ladies having the same thing. Someone said its a bit like having an intralipid party 😂😂 

so yes if my clinic writes me a prescription i can go after work next week and its £140. If i have to go to my clinic it will cost me £300 so huge difference. Also if I was to get pregnant I would probably need another one at 6 weeks. So I really hope they allow me to go to independant nursing!! But hey knowing my luck I will be stuck paying through the roof at the clinic!!

Glad your feeling ok after the ec. Now the big wait and then ET next week.. and I will be 1 week after you crazy hey lol


----------



## Dozydaisy

I hope you get to go to the cheaper place! It would be a bit mean if they don't let you.. When do you find out?
What do they do? I'm so ignorant about this...

I don't know how to get though the wait lol.. Overnight is bad enough! Let alone two weeks!!xx


----------



## Sarahlo

They just called and said they won't be giving me an external prescription. They reckon they contacted other clinics to see if they have used them to get feelers but they hadn't used them. wonder who they called as lots of people on here go there and cycle in London clinics. oh well all I can do is hope it will be worth it. basically it's supposed to stimulate the immune system and remove danger signals so as to help with my elevated NK cells issue. Hopefully to allow the blast to implant. we shall see hey x


----------



## Sarahlo

The 2ww is bad it's so hard lol. I'm a serial early tester but tbh it helps me to prepare if it's a bfn. I usually start testing around day 10 lol. but hopefully this time since I'll be having a 5 day blasto I hope to hold out longer but I doubt it haha!! x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Rubbish! Did you do all you could to try and get them to be reasonable?  Hopefully it'll all work out and you'll get the end result so this doesn't matter tho! It does all costs a small fortune tho, between the extras I have paid for, the accupuncture and reflexology and all of the supplements and vitamins, it's deffo costly and this is a NHS cyxle for me! Dread to think how much I'll throw at it if it's unsuccessful! 

Do you just use the cheapy tests and see .. I'm kinda dead scared to even think that far along at the moment xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Yeah I did. To be fair they didnt rule it out but as they hadnt heard of them they wanted to make some inquiries with other clincis before they just dish me out an external prescription. My Dr said I am responsible for you at the end of the day. Its nice to feel looked after lol but there are many places that use them including Dr Gorgys clinic. Anyway nothing more I can do tbh I will just go with mine and hope that its not another waste of money. It is really expensive as it is going private. This is our one and onlt frostie so i literally want to throw everything at it. If it fails then we will take a break and go again and start from scratch in September. Thankfully I will ge a bonus in August and DW too so thats where all our money is going at the moment its crazy. I am actually thinking of going back to my GP and get a referal again. We really didnt think we would be going down the IVF route, how naieve of us looking back. Anyway I am still just trying to remain positive.

If my frostie survives the thaw well then I pray its a strong one. We will got for assisted hatching to give it some help coming out and embryoglue to help it stick. I literally can not do anymore so its all down to the blasto at that point!!..

I used FRER ironically every time i have bought them its buy one get one free on the pack of 2's lol

I really am determined to try and hold out longer this time though but time will tell. I dont have much will power if I am honest haha.

What vitamins do you take? I bought the Zita wast pack and started them today.. literally anything that can or maybe help i'll do. I might even go back to my reflexologist as well and have a session with her before ET.x


----------



## kez26

Hi Ladies, Hope you are all well  xx

Lama -  I'm on nasal spray and I have 2 alarms set on my phone. one at 9am and one at 9pm the easiest way for me to remember as my memory is absolutely terrible xx

Sarahlo - wow sounds like its been a bit hectic for you with lots going on and your clinic not letting you get an external prescription. Hope you are feeling ok. Keeping everything crossed for your frostie xx

Dozy - Glad EC went well  fingers crossed for some top quality embies.. Bit mean not letting you decide to have one or two, I thought you could as well. At least if thats the case everywhere stop me from having to make a decision (I hate making decisions lol) xx

Laura - good luck for ET tomorrow 

AFM - soooo I had a scan, which was a lil painful and my lining is really thick and ovaries looking good.. There is nothing stopping AF from coming and they think it will be here by monday. If my lining wasn't as thick they would have given me an injection to induce it but said if they gave it to me now when it looks like its coming anyway it could delay things further... If its not here by monday they will give me the injection anyway as it will be over a week late. they also asked me to do a pregnancy test just to rule that out, which was obviously negative and was totally expecting that.... So now I'm back to waiting again. Fingers crossed it comes this weekend


----------



## Laura14

Hi Kez I've had my ET today, all went well and now in the 2WW   Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey Kez.. At least you now have next steps! Annoying eh that you have to go through this. How does it affect you donating? Or doesn't it? The guidelines are one transfer back for first cycle and if under 37. I don't know if anywhere does do anything different.. Would be interesting to know. Right now I just hope at least one fertilises and makes it that far!xx


----------



## TeCat1

Evening ladies,

Kez. Lol I had to set alarms also. Sorry about AF, hopefully she comes over the weekend. How are you?

MrsF. Your appointment is coming up soon, how are you doing? And thanks

Dozy. How are you feeling after EC? I'm still bloated and I look 5 months pregnant lol. My 6 pack has disappeared can't fit in my clothes. How did u find the sedation? Fingers crossed for you 

AFM, I was called in this morning for a day 3 transfer. We transferred 2 the other 3 embryos are  slow, still at 4-cell and 5-cell, we will find out on Sunday how they are doing. Feeling feverish at the moment😞😞Officially in 2ww.


----------



## Dozydaisy

Woohoo TeCat! How exciting! Yay at being PUPO.. I do hope the bloating goes down have you tried peppermint tea, I've had it since my laps and I swear by it. It's very soothing and doesn't taste too bad. I'm just a bit sore like bad period pain, I got into my skinny jeans when I left, but not sure how I'll get on tomorrow might need to get the leggings out haha! Hope you get some good news on Sunday xx


----------



## Laura14

Hi TeCat 

We also have 2 embryos that are slow now still at 6 cells at day 4 but we will also get a update on Sunday.

Good luck in your 2WW xx


----------



## kez26

Tecat and Laura congrats on being pupo   exciting times ahead!
I'm ok thanxxx Tecat just really impatient now lol xx fingers crossed for good news on Sunday xx

Dozy, very true.. it's just so annoying now 🙈 it's not affecting me donating yet. Hopefully it will come soon and I can get started properly xx I will let ya you know if it's any different where I am xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey, sorry for the lack of personals will catch up later out at the mo.. 4 of the 5 naturally fertilised! Can't believe it, so in shock.. They're snuggled in the embryoscope and plan for a 5 day transfer on Wednesday. So excited!! Wonder what my chances are now.. I'm beating the odds so far on what I was orginally told.. Fingers so tightly crossed xx


----------



## Cloudy

Congratulations Dozy, good luck for Wednesday xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks Cloudy! Still can't quite believe it!

Kez.. How's you? Hope Mother Nature is bringing your AF soon! Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone sorry not been on last few days I took my mum away to nice hotel and Spa for couple days for her birthday and to help her relax. 

Wow I've missed so much congrats tecat and Laura on the pupo. 
Hopefully won't be long now for you dozy. Hope ur feeling bit better xx
That's ashame Sarah sounds like been a crazy time for you recently. How are you feeling about it now?
Kez - least there's some positive , if there saying the linings thick and looking good.hopefully af will b here by Monday. 

Tecat my appointment is Thursday so hopefully il find out more and hopefully find out rough time when hope to start. 
Hope it doesn't drag to long now till Thursday night lol xxx
Hope everyone's having nice weekend xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Dozy - That's fantastic news Hun so so pleased for you yay!! let us know how you get on for transfer bet you can't wait. so exciting.

Kez- Hows things?

MrsFergie - I'm good thanks. Stated testing today with opk for my surge. I'm on high fertility already so by weds thus I think I'll be hitting the surge. I've got a scan weds anyway + my Intralipids so et will be next week. so exciting but also very scared as it's out last try until September of it doesn't work. How are you getting on? x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Morning ladies.. How are you all?

MrsF.. Your appt is this week! It'll be here before you know it now😊 Hope you had a lovely weekend with your mum and you both relaxed.

Sarah.. I know I couldn't believe it at all.. I had so set myself up for bad news.. I need to try and stay optimistic now. Good luck for your scan weds, it's going to be a good day for us both! 

TeCat.. How did you get them to transfer two back? I asked my clinic on EC day and they were absolutely not! I'm under 37 and it's my first cycle.. Are there exceptions?

Kez.. How has the weekend been? When will they do your injection for you?

AFM.. I'm trying very hard to forget about it and get on with having time off work. My OH is struggling with us not doing loads as we're both on leave. We were meant to be in Portugal now, so at least I've woken up to nice weather today 😎 Off for a walk around a local reservoir today.. I'm struggling with constipation and bloating .. Must be the cycolgest.. So glam this journey! Lol xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Good stuff Dozy - I also had 2 transfered on day 3 and I'm 36. I guess all clinics are different and I think day 3 transfers they are more willing to transfer 2 than on day 5

TeCat - Good luck Hun your now pupo yay. x


----------



## kez26

Morning Lovelies... AWESOME NEWS, af finally arrived this  morning    emailed clinic, no doubt I will have to go for another scan before getting my treatment plan 

Dozy - thats brilliant news, bet your chuffed  Enjoy your week off even though you where ment to be somewhere lovely and good luck for wednesday xx

Tecat - how are you getting on with being pupo xx

MrsFergie - are you looking forward to your apt and getting started  everythign will start going quickly for you now hopefully xx

Sarahlo - Hows things with you lovely? Hope your scan goes well on Weds xx

Hope you all had a good weekend xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Kez - Brilliant amazing news on AF hun very happy for you and that you can finally get started again.

Dozy - I was thinking do you get another update today on day 3 on how the embies are doing??

AFM - I am having moments of feeling very nervous and deflated in all honesty. I am so worried deep down that this fet fails and then I will have to start all over again in September. If that happens then at least I guess I have learnt somethings from this cycle and I know what I would do differently next time. But of course trying to remain positive that the snow baby is the one.


----------



## kez26

Awww Sarahlo its so hard to stay positive all the time and so easy to worry and questions whats happening. I hope it goes really well for you and the frostie behaves for you xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey.. Made the 8km walk.. Deffo felt it after next to no exercise in 3 weeks!
And amazing news.. All 4 are top quality and doing well! They are very pleased at the clinic .. They did say they weren't going to call until tomorrow afternoon to book ET on weds, but I did sweet talk them to give us an update today. I'm still in shock, I was pretty much told I would be lucky to get a couple of eggs and the quality was likely not to be great. So to get 4 fertilised and to be great quality is awesome! 

Kez.. I'm so happy for you!! Yay.. Hope you get good news at scan too!

Sarah.. Keep being positive, your little Frostie is a fighter! And this will be your time xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey how are you all?

Good news is all 4 are fighting on and on track.. Can't believe it.. Booked in for ET at 10am tomorrow. At this stage I don't think they will let me transfer anymore than one.. But maybe I might have one to freeze.. Pinch me now!xx


----------



## kez26

Brilliant news Dozy  so happy for you. Good luck for ET tomorrow  

I have a scan tomorrow as well  xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Yay.. Tomorrow will be a good day for us both!xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Sarah.. Do you know how embies are grades to be frozen? I'm writing my list of things to ask tomorrow.. I don't know if any of mine will be good enough, but I'd like to be able to ask about it.. Thought you might be able to help.

Is your scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Sorry Hun I have just seen this now. I was so sick and tired yesterday I passed out from 7pm until this morning wth lots of coughing trhroigh the night again. 

I do know that some freeze lower levels than others. mine was a 4BB and they said it was a good grade to feeze. but I'm not sure what the lower level is tbh. 

hope transfer went well  today Hun let  us know how you get on. 

I'm on way for scan, already picked up my LH surge a few days earlier than I was expecting so will be interesting to see how big my follcile is lol. Then Intralipds straight after. 

Kez hope your scan goes well too

x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone loads great news. Sorry not been on much just been looking after mum n trying to decorate lol xx my app is tomorrow night at 6. I'm just hoping they will tell us a rough time when hope to start. I'm just desperate now to start.
How did ur transfer go dozy? How exciting g xx did you get to freeze any?

That's great news on ur af kez, so what happens for you nxt xx
How ru Sarah? It must be so hard not to get deflated but let's hope ur FET works and il keep everything g crossed. When do you go back?

How's everyone else feeling? How u tecat? Xx


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Hello All 

We have our first consultation for IVF next week. Im just very nervous about it all and have no idea what to expect! Does anyone have any questions that I should be asking the consultant? I can't stop googling information but I need to hear from real people!! Any help or advice especially if you are a little further along than us would be great also here to listen too  

Thanks in advance 

Li xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies.. Well I'm officially in 2ww.. And get this.. All 4 embies made blast!! So I had SET and have 3 on ice! Cannot believe it! Still in shock!

Kez/Sarah.. I hope your scans go well today .. Looking fwd to lots of positive news!

MrsF.. Yay at only being tomorrow for your appt! You'll be started before you know it, do you know if you're doing long or short protocol? I can't remb

Li.. No question is a stupid question, write everything you want to know down. Take a notebook. Make a point of writing down the answers, it'll make sure you why what they say, and reask if you don't. Have a look online for some relaxation/mediation .. It deffo helps, even if to switch off and relax a little. Are you doing any acupuncture or reflexology, might be worth finding out if it's for you, I know my ladies that do mine offered a taster/chat beforehand. I just googled fertility ones locally til I found someone xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Sarah.. Just reread your msg.. I do hope you're feeling better today!xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Dozy - that is fab news Hun very happy for you 😀

Good luck on th 2ww however your already 5 days in so its only really a 9 day wait which is even better 🤗

Scan went well good lining and big folli so it seem I'm on track to ovulate naturally and ET is booked in for a week today so next weds. Intralipds was fine also. it really does take 2hrs tho and I forgot my phone charger but luckily the nurse brought me hers as I was running low lol x


----------



## Sarahlo

Did they tell you what grades they all were btw? x


----------



## kez26

Hi ladies, hope you're all well xx

Dozy - Thats freaking amazing congrats and congrats on being pupo, so happy for you xxx

Sarahlo - Glad your scan went well lovely and et isn't far away xx

Liianne - Welcome  Defo try not to stress, although that is easier said than done. Expect a lot of waiting and things to change at times, finding a way to relax will help.. Everyone on this thread is lovely and I've got most of my info from this forum, as I ask on here as soon as I think of it rather than waiting and forgetting what I want to ask the nurse. 

MrsF - hope your apt goes really well tomorrow lovely xx Hope your mum is ok xx

AFM - scan went really well and I start stims TONIGHT.... I dont feel prepared looool, even though I started before. Dozy is there anything you did differently during stims?? xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Sarah.. That's great news.. Im glad today went well and I'm even more glad you have a date for your little Frostie! I finally got them to share 4AB that was almost a 5. Then 2x4BB and 1x3BB that they thought would be a 4 by time they freezes this afternoon, they did say they could all have moved on too., so that was good. They were very impressed .. I can't really tell from info online how good they are or not .. Either way need to concentrate on this one .. It's hard! I can be so pessimistic at times 

Kez.. Awesome news! What have they given you? I just did them all at the same time, drank a glass of full fat milk everyday.. which was rank but it's meant to help quality apparently.. I ate 2x boiled eggs and avacardo almost every day, mashed together with black pepper on rice cakes.. Stopped going to the gym, did walking instead.. Had porridge nearly every morning too. Did relaxation cd when I remembered. Went to bed early to be fair I was shattered every night so had to do that anyway.. Erm, been doing reflexology and accupuncture throughout.. To be fair I think I did anything that could possibly improve things 

xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww yaay dozy in pupo. Bet feels so good to be st this stage. That's amazing you have 4 them at went to blasto and that seem to b at good grades. I'm not sure what protocol I'm in yet il find out tomorrow x
Awww kez that's brilliant. Awww bet u feel relieved to finally b there xx
Sarah I'm glad ur scan went well and that et isn't far away.  
How u feeling?
Welcome leanne, I'm kind of at same stage as you.  I had first consultation  with ivf nurse a few weeks ago. Never really got to ask much tbh. They just took bloods and first part of consent forms. In back tomorrow to finish consent forms and find out what protocol I'm going on and hopefully find out when might start.  But any question u can think of dmt b scared to ask. I've got about 5 pages lol. There was a thread on here somewhere if u have wee look and had a lot of useful questions x


----------



## lama321

Fantastic Dozy keeping everything crossed for you  

Kez great news on the scan and getting going

Hello Mrsfergie & Liianne 

Sarah sounds like it is going ok for you now hope all goes well with the transfer next week

AFM well my suprecur is primed and ready to go in the morning. Stocked up on nuts and paracetamol! Not sure where those ideas came from   And project ignore IVF is underway... we are headed on holiday on Friday  still haven't figured out how to remember nasal spray 4 times daily... chart is the only idea i have so far... phone alarm... hmm Any way by the time I get back and get organised again that will be 2 weeks down and hopefully just a week till baseline scan. Fingers crossed for mild side effects.. not sure I'm looking forward to the menopause


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey Lama.. Thankyou  

I'm glad you're ready to go.. How exciting, focus on the end result it'll get you though any side effects! Hope you have a fab break.. Good luck with the chart/alarm!

So I've woken up boiling hot, with a ridiculously dry mouth.. Is this normal?xx


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies  xxx

Dozy - thanks for that info, I hateeee eggs but think I might have to give that a go with the avacardo (might have to add a lil salad cream tho lol). Just had some porridge which I will have every morning. They have put me on 150 and 225 alternate days of Merional. Not sure about the dry mouth, sorry xx

MrsF - good news on getting everything started. What time are you there today?? Hope you find out when you get started xx

Lama - I've not had many side effects from the nasal spray, just some mild head aches and a lil hotter than usual (which is nice as I'm usually freezing). Phone alarm has defo helped me remember my spray. Hope you have a lovely holiday xx

Sarahlo - How are you today? xx

AFM - first injection last night hurt more than I remember lol but its not too bad. Still a lil shocked I'm doing injections already, thought I would have to do the nasal spray for at least another week.. But I'm happy I've started already, saves me getting impatient xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning ladies  

Dozy - Are you taking progesterone suppositories? I remember from the IUI thread lots of ladies waking up with a dry mouth I did a few times. Everything crossed for you hun for your bfp. Rest up have some pineapple its supposed to help with implantation apparently 

Kez - Fantastic hun that you have started stimming, exciting times for all hey 

Lama - Its a pain trying to remember everything, I have to set an alarm on phone to remind me for everything so about every few hours something pops up saying take meds lol. I have to do this otherwise I will forget tbh.

MrsF -  Fingers crossed you get a start date sorted the waiting and can be worse than anything else.

Li - Hi and good luck for your appointment. Its much better to go in armed with questions for sure. Also just make sure you ask them anything you do not understand. I think its easier to come away from the first appointment and look back and have questions ready for the next time also.

AFM - Well i'm still sick. I have nasty cough that keeps me up all night and an awfully painful chest. Either I have an infection or its just hurting from ll the coughing. I took the day off work today to try and get in the Dr but missed the app slot call time. So have to call again tomorrow. Just worried if its an infection and I need antibiotics I want them by tomorrow as I am not sure about taking them when ET is next weds. Hopefully if i need them I can just do a 5 day course that takes me from tomorrow to Tues. Obviously I will mention all this tomorrow to the Dr. Its so strange being sick I haven't been sick for a very long time poss more than 7yrs. So at least I know the steroids are working and suppressing my immune system thats for sure. Also having the intralipids yesterday as well this is supposed to dampen down the Nk cell activity. I guess time will tell. I spoke to embryologist as well yesterday and we discussed assisted hatching. So we will go for that and the embryoglue for sure. Looking forward now to ET. YAY xx


----------



## Sarahlo

So my transfer has been brought forward by 1 day. DW had to go in and sign some papers with the nurse and I told her to tell them that I have ovulated this morning so should transfer be Tuesday now or still Weds. Nurse has just called to say she spoke to Dr and head nurse and they all agree ET should now be changed to Tuesday. As I am currently off work sick today with a bad cough and chest, tomorrow i will go the Dr as i deffo think now its a chest infection and get a sign off now until next weds. Woop so excited just wish I wasnt feeling so rough.But I have to keep reminding myself its a good thing lol x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hope everyone's OK today. Sarah I hope you manage to get a docs app and get antibiotic u dnt wanna b feeling worse hope feels better soon.  
That's great that ur transfer is moved up a day how exciting really hope this works for you xx
That's fantastic kez that uve started stimming that's great news.
How u feeling g dozy xx
Afm I've got the hospital at 6 so hopefully find out as much info as can and a ruff start date xx been feeling fine all day but now starting to feel nervous. Ur right the waiting is so hard and frustrating lol xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez.. Make sure the avacardo is ripe, so it mashes properly. It's not so nice if its still a bit hard lol. Yay at you being officially back on stims, hope this time your donor recipient stays on track! Exciting times! 

Sarah.. Yea been on cyclogest since last Friday.. I'm drinking loads more water and peppermint tea and spending my day in the loo.. Or sleeping. Been extremely tired today.. Grumpy and hot too.. Oh the joys!! Very glad your ET is even sooner.. So excited for you! Hope you are feeling better soon! Sore throats/chest infections are also stress related so I do hope you're taking it easy!

MrsF.. I hope you have great news to share when you're back later.. Hope you have a start date .. Excited for you too..!

TeCat.. How are you? I hope everything is ok xx

Li.. Hope you're ok?

I'm just excited for everyone.. You lot have kept me going and I'm so glad to have got chatting to you.. Funny I feel like I know you all, although I don't know you.. if you get me.. Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Evening everyone xx I totally understand how to feel dozy I feel the same. 
Well just back from hospital.  So I'm starting on short protocol and I've to phone them when take nxt period which Is in couple weeks and then to phone and book an appointment to get drugs and scan and them on day 21 to start metiform. They said my Amh is really high so there putting me on a low dose. So even tho won't actually b starting for about another month I feel better knowing have an idea when to start and least ball rolling xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Yay MrsF.. Hope you're feeling much happier.. Also hope they answered all of your questions, you'll be starting TX before you know it! Hope your mum is doing well too xx


----------



## kez26

MrsF - awesome news  it's good when you have an idea of when you are going to start. Makes the wait a lil easier xx

Dozy - know exactly what you mean, if it wasn't for everyone on here I probably would have lost the plot by now lol xx

Sarahlo - good news on ET date  keeping everything crossed for you xx

Tecat, Lama and Liianne - how are you getting on lovelies xx

AFM - had to do my injection while I was doing my radio show last night, which was a bit random lol but all seems ok at the moment. Drinking loads of water and eating protein. OMG Dozy I had avacardo and egg yesterday for lunch and it was rank    I really don't like eggs ahahaa


----------



## Sarahlo

Afternoon ladies

I have been to the doctors this morning and he has confirmed that I have a viral upper respiratory infection. Deffo feeling sorry for oneself lol

Prefers not to give me antibiotics at the moment and see if it clears up on its own and with just over counter meds. so lots of rest for me. As I have ET on Tuesday I will stay off and go back to work Weds.

MrsF - Brilliant now that you have some sort of start date to look forward to. It will probably feel like time is dragging just try keep busy and it will be here in no time.

Dozy - hope your doing ok hun and not symptom spotting too much although easier said than done hehe.. Really keeping everything crossed for your bfp. When is your otd?

Kez - How funny you have to inject doing your Radio show, I listen to the radio all the time I prob have heard you haha!!

Tecat, Lama and Liianne - Hope your all doing ok!!

It seems so weird this month not having to inject anything and even more so not to trigger. It scares me because I always like to test out my trigger but this time I wont be. I really have to try so very hard not to test early because I become a serial tester from around 10dpt lol and I am going to try so hard this time not to. x


----------



## kez26

Awwww Sarahlo, defo need lots of rest and water etc. 
Ohhh I'm not that famous    only on a community radio station in Northampton. Although I have had one of my mixes played on BBC 1Xtra before and know a few big djs xx

It must be really hard not to test, I think I'm going to try and avoid even buying tests till the day before otd (well try anyway) x


----------



## Sarahlo

hehe so cool Kez. My DW used to DJ in London. Not big clubs or anything though. 

Thanks yeah just resting up watching the tennis and hanging around on FF as you do lol.. Yes the testing is my biggest downfall. I have no self control at all but this time I really am going to try my best to break my own record and get passed day 10 without testing LOL. Lets see.. I saw someone on another thread yesterday saying that it was there OTD but they were going to wait until Sat to test. omg why cant I do things like like that lol I am just so impatient I need to learn to really get some patience especially in the fertility world.x


----------



## kez26

OMG waiting an extra 2 days... don't think I would be able to do that, shes very good xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez.. Haha.. I think you should give the eggs a miss based on that! Lol. Chicken and fish instead 😊 I knew I'll cave and test early my OH told me not to, but my accupuncture lady said 9 days after blast transfer should show either way..

Sarah.. That's rubbish you're poorly but good you are off work! OTD isn't until the 18th which is ages away! I'm sure it should have been the Friday! But I know I'll test early anyway.. I'm too impatient.. What's the earliest do you reckon.. I'm currently 2dp5dt.. I'm experiencing lots of twinges and pains on my right hand side.. Really more ovary than anything else.. But who knows, has it since yesterday.. I'm trying to hope it's my little bubble getting comfy.. Time will tell eh!

I can't believe ANYONE would want to wait longer than OTD.. Crazy!xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Dozy - my clinic calculate 14 days after EC as otd. If i remember correctly on my one and only bfp i got my bfp 10 days after my IUI so that would be 5dp5dt but that was really a faint line but as i had been testing out my trigger it was darker than the day before hence how i knew. I tested on a clear blue digital day 13piui and that gave me my official bfp. 
But its true everyone is different and  it really does all depend on when implantation happens as thats only when hcg starts to release. Its funny because i swore i felt implantation happening on the friday night that was 7dpiui and then it made sense that sunday showed a faint bfp. If you dont implant until after that then it will not show up on a test. This is why the dr's always get funny about early testing lol I think this is why I always break at 10 days and do a test tho becuase it showed up this time before lol


----------



## Dozydaisy

Two other ladies on here had 5 day transfer on same day as me and they're OTD are Friday and Sunday.. It's mad on the variations! You must have spent a fortune on tests to test everyday?xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Ironically the FRER always end up as buy one get one free when i'm testing... they must know haha.. each box has 2 in so thats all i need hehe!


----------



## Dozydaisy

Ooo I'll have to have a look.. Love a bargain lol! Where normally do the 2-4-1?

So I've seen 3 magpies on 4 out of the last 5 days.. And on the other day I saw two on my garden fence! My OH is telling me I am going mad! I've been eating pineapple, Brazil nuts and coconut water, whilst wearing orange.. Ha.. Perhaps i am a little crazy!

Been having pains on my right hand side for 2 days straight now, was quite worried yesterday, but now think they're just phantom missing tube pains.. Or maybe they might be a good sign... Told you perhaps this is all sending me a little crazy! Haha

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Hun I get ovary pains sometimes after ec/ovulation and it's been due to the follciles turning into corpus leteum cysts which is very common and normal after ovulation so it may well just be that. so don't panic Hun sure all wh fine. Hopefully the magpies are a good sign 🍀
I was coughing so hard this morning I said to DW I hope I'm not coughing like this at et I don't want to cough the embie out. DW was laughing so much but I'm quite worried lol x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Oh no I hope your cough clears up. I was worried actwr ET that I so needed the loo I was going to wee it out. Now I know that's not possible but our minds have a funny way of making us go do lally!xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Sarah.. Can't find any as buy one get one free 😁


----------



## Sarahlo

They were on in boots last month so maybe the offer has now finished. How you feeling now? x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Been to acupuncture.. Feel much more chilled. She did say pains could be cos implantation is happening and my uterus is stretching?! Pains haven't gone away but feel more all over.. God knows! I'm fed up thinking about it.. I'm off to the shops to go but something I probably don't need.. But something to do! Need to check off offers on tests lol.. She said I could test from Friday.. Apparently i have a very good pulse bad things look good for me.. Time will tell eh xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Ah glad you feel more chilled. Its true hun could very well be implantation also fingers crossed the pains will all be worth it xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Ho how's everyone today?
Hope ur feeling a bit better Sarah?

How u feeling dozy? How's the pains n twinges. I'd imagine it's normal to worry about every twinge or anything xx hope ur managing the relax a little? I read about the colour orange lol I've bought loads of it lol.
How's ur injection goin kez? Hope ur doing OK?
Hope everyone doing OK xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Sarah.. Fingers crossed.. You must be getting a little excited now?!

MrsF.. How are you feeling? We can be tangerines together 😂😂


----------



## Sarahlo

Whats all this about the colour orange? do i need to go out and buy some new outfits lol


----------



## Dozydaisy

Something about orange knickers... Meant to be the colour of fertility.. Worth a go really .. Of all the other mental stuff this seems to not be that bonkers.. How true or how effective it is, is a complete other matter! 

I've scoured the internet now and still no joy on buy one get one free.. Lol xx


----------



## Sarahlo

ohhhh right then i'll go and buy some orange niks tomorrow to wear for my ET on Tuesday hehehehe  


hmmm they were on offer in the store, if i pass by boots tomorrow will have a look. x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I read that if u wear orange fluffy socks during transfer as orange is ment to be a good luck colour for fertility also if u water fluffy socks it's ment to keep ur embryos warms while getting transfered lol. Prob a lot rubbish but doesn't do any harm to try lol xx how's are you both feeling now xx
Glad ur feeling more chilled dozy least u feel ur accupuncture is helping xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks Sarah.. I did look online and they didn't appear to have an offer on their website.. If my ET was the 6th, do you think I am test on the 16th?xx

MrsF, I had to have my socks off for transfer.. But have an orangey mark kinda colour pair I've been wearing since haha!

Kez.. How are stims going? 

Everyone else hope you're ok xx


----------



## kez26

heyyy ladies  

I've read about orange and wear it almost every day at the moment. either socks, top or both lol.. Also heard that wearing socks keeps your uterus warm, so wearing socks all day everyday.. just cant cope wearing them in bed...

Dozy - fingers crossed pains are due to implantation   xx

Sarahlo - Not long till ET, are you getting excited   xx

MrsF - how are you doing xx

AFM - stims are going ok, just feel bloated everyday, alreadyyyyy. Went food shopping yesterday and felt so tired when I got back


----------



## Dozydaisy

It's quite hard finding orange to be fair.. I'm currently sporting a summer dress.. It is BOILING here and orange trained sports socks.. Quite a look..glad I'm not leaving the house now Haha!

Stims made me really tired and really bloated.. Take it easy Kez.. I even got online food shopping towards the end I just couldn't face the walking about .. I was very irritable really quickly 😁

Pains are easing.. So I dunno what to think.. Can't believe I have to wait 8 more days! Argh xx


----------



## kez26

I'm wearing an orange vest as I type this lol, OMG I am so hot and still have thick socks on like a mad women. 

Trying to take it easy now  First scan tomorrow since starting stims, hopefully I have lots of lovely follies growing

8 days, how exciting... bet you can't wait to test lol xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Yay at scan tomorrow, good luck! Did you get this far last time? I can't remb xx


----------



## kez26

hehe, nope I only did 2 days of stims last time round.. Starting to get excited now xx


----------



## kez26

Dozy, how many days where you stimming for? I need to ask tomorrow about possible EC date x


----------



## Dozydaisy

I did 12 days of stims, took my trigger on my 12th day too. I think that it's between 10-14 days, EC is 36 hours after trigger. I'm very excited for you.. I hope you have lots of super sized follies tomorrow xx


----------



## kez26

thxxxx dozy, will let you know when I find out  xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Morning everyone hope everyone's doing well.
That's great kez you must be so excited now xx let's hope there's lots of follicles there xx what times ur scan?
How you feeling dozy? Won't be long now till otd x do u do it at home or do you need to go in to get it done?
How you Sarah?
Hope everyone had nice weekend and feeling OK. 
I think it's amazing how every bodies body's all take different to all the meds or that it varies length wise.  I was told I would be stimming for between 6-14 days. Don't no if that's anything do to with that my Amh is really high. That's actually been worrying me as obv I will b at higher risk of OHSS.  
Just getting inpatient lol just wanna get started already lol. My mum keeps saying g it's not that long to wait lol. And feel like screaming sometimes cos as you no if feels like a life time lol but I just agree and nod my head haha xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hiya MrsF.. Must be less than 2 weeks now for your AF to get here and you to have your baseline scan! Mums are great, try to say the right things, but drive us mad lol. I hope yours is doing ok? Don't worry too much, I'm sure your clinic will keep a close eye on you, so you don't get anything nasty and you get lots of lovely top quality eggs! 

AFM, I'm hot and bothered! Having bad flushes 😁 My OTD is a week today on the 18th, I need to go to the hospital im at to have it.. My acupuncturist said I can test at 9dp5dt.. I'm at 5dp today, so I might test at the weekend.. I'm trying hard not to think about it, as I am slowly driving myself crazy! 

I'm trying to find out about two things, when it's next ok to have a bath. Then nail varnish remover and polish.. I'm desperate to take off and redo my clear polish on my fingernails.. But as its so chemically I'm not sure if I can or should yet..xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning Ladies

Kez - Good luck for the scan, fingers crossed the follicles have been having a party 

Dozy - I always find the second week of the 2ww so much harder than the first. Hang on in there.

MrsF - I was told I would stim anywhere between 7-12 days. They thought I would stim on the shorter side however it seems I am one of those who take longer to get going with injectables so I stimmed for 12 days in the end.

AFM - Home still coughing my guts up but chest is starting to feel better so will go back in to work Weds. I have been to clinic today for blood test just to check progesterone levels are ok. In tomorrow at 2pm for ET nervous and excited at the same time. Really hope the frostie survives the thaw ok. Myself and DW are going in armed with orange tomorrow. She has bright orange shoe laces she is going to put in her trainers and I am going in with as much orange as possible and potentnially resembling a fraggle haha.. but hey if its mentally going to help then Im all for it. The clinic will finally think I have lost the plot LOL xx


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies  hope you're all ok and had a good weekend xx

Sarahlo - I hope that cough goes soon.. Ohhh how exciting, good luck for tomorrow, hope it goes really well and your frostie behaves xx

Dozy - I'm going to miss baths, even though its not forever lol. Woo woo a week to go, keeping everything crossed for you xx

MrsF - Definitely easier to agree with mum's as they think they always know best  xx

AFM - Scan went well, I think. Just a lil concerned and don't know if I should be or not. I have 2 bigger follies and 12 smaller ones, should I be worried that I only have 2 that are bigger. I know a lot can happen in a short period of time but the lady who scanned me said I have 1-6 follies on one side and 1-8 on the other side.. clearly the 1's are the bit I'm worried about, but I could be being silly... Anyway unless they call me everything stays the same and I'm in for another scan on Thursday.. hope some of those lil ones catch up


----------



## Sarahlo

Hey Kez thank you!!! - All sounding great for you. Do you know the sizes of the big and the smaller ones?

From experience if the smaller ones all keep growing at a good rate then they may very well sacrifice the 2 big ones to keep the 12 smaller ones. That just usually means that the 2 big ones may grow too big and the eggs wont be any good so to allow the smaller ones to get to maturity. How ever the bigger ones may slow down a bit and smaller ones catch up. So many things can happen but all sounds good for you so wouldn't be alarmed at all they will know what to do for the best.

Gosh watching this morning and its this whole debate about does having children make you a better employee etc.. omg its crazy what some are saying and pretty offensive to people who haven't / can't have children. Not used to day time tv lol x


----------



## kez26

aww thank you Sarahlo, that makes me feel a bit better  they just don't seem to give you much information. Nurse said it was normal for this stage but couldn't help but worry  

ooohh gosh don't think I will attempt to watch as it will probably get me mad lol xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Another thing I have learnt over the time is that your right they do not give you much information so I always ask now. When I get comments like lining is looking good, I ask them what are the measurements. Again when they say lots of nice follicles I ask what the sizes are. Otherwise you just come away and not know whats going on. It may very well be that your 2 bigger ones are only slightly bigger than the rest and yet you come away worrying for nothing. Always try and get as much info as you can and then it can help with less worrying


----------



## Dozydaisy

Well I've walked my **** off today.. I am knackered.. Just over 7km.. I'm a tad worried as I've not really any had any symptoms at all today. Still the hotness but that's so down to the meds! No cramping or pain or anything else 😁

Sarah.. I loved the fraggles.. I think her name was 'Red' lol. I hope everything goes really well .. Be good to above you on 2ww too.. Hope your cough clears up  

Kez.. I think it sounds good! Sarah is right, as lots of questions, I got a little print out of the scan machine when they had measured my follies that told me the size of each of mine too. I forgot one time to ask for it and I was gutted. After your scan get your notepad out and ask about what they have seen, tell them you want to write it all down so you remember. I made jokes to try to get them on side about being geeky and loving the details.. They seemed to tell me more then. Fingers crossed your next scan is all good. Tho it sounds like it will be!

Xx


----------



## kez26

Wow Dozy, nice long walk. I'm sure everything is going well in there, try not to worry (not that I can talk lol) xx

Thxxx Sarahlo and Dozy - I defo need to start writing things down and asking more questions so I dont worry. I got a phone call a while ago to say my estrogen is a bit low, but nothing to worry about, so need to increase my merional and decrease nasal spray. feeling a lot better now thankssss lovelies. Don't know what I would do without this forum xxx


----------



## kez26

Ohhhhh and red was my favourite fraggle as well looool


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone hope everyone's doing OK x

Well done dozy what a walk, God it must be so hard trying not to worry about every niggle and cramp feeling.
Hope your cough gets better Sarah.  Good luck for ur et tomorrow and il b keeping everything g crossed for you and your frostie. 
How ru feeling g kez? Try not be disappointed as the rest of them could grown a lot more by ur next scan. It must be so hard not to worry about it. I'd imagine u must be worried about every niggle and cramp and any other feeling . I'm such a worrier so I could imagine if worry about everything xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey everyone..

MrsF.. Had a complete wobble earlier.. I had some egg white mucas.. Thought it was game over.. Don't know why.. But apparently it's normal.. I'll be glad when this week is over.. I can't take the waiting game!

Sarah.. Good luck tomorrow.. Wish I push see your human sized carrot outfit 😂😂😂 hope it goes well Hun  

Kez.. Hope you're feeling a bit better now.. Also hope you're taking it easy and getting the rest you need xx


----------



## kez26

MrsF - its soooo easy to worry too much and it really doesn't help so it completely pointless  

Dozy - yeh feeling bit better thxxxx. How are you feeling? 6days to go... xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning Ladies

How is everyone doing??

I am just getting myself prepared for ET. You know the usual shaving everywhere lol making sure i look presentable haha!! Progesterone all came back good so basically I am all set to be reunited with my little embryo later fingers crossed!!!

I don't have any orange knickers as didn't get chance to go out with being sick but I have found some bikini bottoms that are orange so will wear them lol orange laces for DW and I am looking hard around for an orange top or a top with some orange on and then i'm sorted hehe!! x


----------



## kez26

Awww good luck Sarahlo, hope it goes well   xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks Kez - how are you getting on? x


----------



## kez26

Not too bad thanks, feeling more bloated today. but apart from that I'm good x

Let us know how ET goes x


----------



## Sarahlo

Sure will do xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Girls I'm so nervous. what if my embie doesn't make thaw. sat in car by DW work waiting for her to come out and then drive to clinic. I'm so scared 😟


----------



## kez26

Awww Sarahlo, hope you're ok. I'm sure it will be fine xx


----------



## Sarahlo

All done girls I'm officially PUPO.... Again... lol

Embie survived thaw and was doing well so embryologist was happy with everything. on way home to put feet up and chill xx


----------



## kez26

YAAAAY.... congrats on being PUPO  xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thank you 

I did have a wobble as you saw earlier but hey it wouldn't be ET without a wobble lol back to work tomorrow after nearly a week so will be busy catching up and hopefully will take my mind off stuff. Praying this works xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey Sarah congrats on the pupo xxx
Beth ur relieved they survived the thaw and doing well. It's only natural to have a wobble. We wouldn't be human if we didn't lol.
How you feeling today dozy?  Won't be long now . Ru gonna test early? X
Hey kez? How u feeling? Hope uve been managing to get a rest and chill xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Thanks MrsF - I really just hope that i do not give in and test early as always. I just cant help myself though unfortunately lol

How are you getting on?

Dozy are you ok? not seen you around today x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies.. First day back at work today.. Gosh it's been a long one! I am shattered 😩

Sarah.. Yay at ET and your little Frostie being back where they belong! Hope you're feeling ok now. Lol @ orange bikini bottoms! Love it!

Kez.. Hope you're good today? Scan tomorrow?

MrsF.. How are you today? Good I hope!

I'm feeling a bit argh to be fair, I really really want to test but I'm feeling it's too early and I'll only be disappointed.. I'm also almost symptomless today, so I feel quite anxious it's not worked xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Must be natural to test early. How early did u test before?
That's ashame dozy .  Bet ul be glad to relax and chill. 
I'm Not bad just dying to get started feel like still ages away so getting bit impatient lol xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies.. In in a state of shock still.. Three tests later.. Erm I think I might just possibly be pregnant.. Argh.. I still don't believe it even tho I can see it myself xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Fantastic news and congrats on being pregnant 🤗 I think when you see it on the clear blue pregnant 1-2 weeks it makes it so real. Totally made up for you and fingers crossed there will be more of us to follow in your shoes xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

You're right. It's like bold flashing lights.. I've had a good cry, spoken to my mum, shared all my fears and well feel a tiny bit of excitement now.. I so hope this is sticky! I also hope all of us on here get the same news! 

I so know I will be testing daily til OTD.. How the bloody hell can they have picked a day so far away for me! I mean it's still 6 more sleeps! Lol xx


----------



## kez26

Morning Ladies...

Massive congrats Dozy, how exciting  xxx

Sarahlo - how are you feeling lovely xx

MrsF - I know how you feel, so hard waiting to start.. I hope time goes by quickly for you xx

AFM - Scan tomorrow to see how the follies are doing... Hopefully some of the lil ones have caught


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning lovelies

Kez - I'm doing good thanks just trying not to think about anything which is super hard as every niggle or pain you can't help but wonder what's going on. I had one of my classic mini nose bleeds this morning it's so random it only happens when I'm ttc lol first time I was pregnant second time wasn't so totally not reading into that but just so odd it's always around this time. Good luck tomorrow at the scan don't forget to ask as many questions as you need to. I'd certainly be asking for measurements for your lining and your follciles at least 

Dozy - How are you doing my lovely? I bet your super excited and of course naturally scared. so happy for you just try and take it easy and enjoy it 😘

Hope Eveyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## kez26

Oh wow, have you asked why you might be getting nose bleeds? bit strange.. Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Yessss defo need to ask more questions tomorrow  xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Well when I was pregnant I did mention it and dr said it's fairly common in early pregnancy. then when it happened again and I got a bfn I just thought it was a coincidence. Today now well God only knows. Maybe it's semi stress related poss. I don't feel stressed but you just don't know what goes on in the body hey!! x


----------



## kez26

awww thats true... fingers crossed it a good sign xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwwww massive congrats dozy that's amazing xx nuts only natural to be scared but here's hoping and praying xxx not long to go now xx
Hood luck with ur scan kez and her lots good big follies xx what time ur scan.
How u feeling Sarah here's hoping that's a good sign xx


----------



## kez26

Thxxx MrsF - my apt is at 11.45  keeping everything crossed everything looking better in there xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

So I'm experiencing some brown spotting.. That looks remarkably like the start of my AF... How this could be implantation bleeding I don't know.. So I tested again and I have the same faint line on a first response as last night. I also went and brought some do those cheapy like strip line tests and that is completely blank.. So are they not as effective? Argh this might be a short lived moment of happiness xx


----------



## kez26

Awww dozy hoping its implantation bleed lovely... I'm pretty sure the cheap ones aren't as good as the clearblues and ones like that.. Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Dozy - don't panic. when I got my BFP my clinic told me that I may well experience brown spotting and as long as it's not bright red that is normal. brown is old blood so they were not concerned. sorry in work trying to dip in and out. honestly Hun don't panic it's very very normal x


----------



## Sarahlo

Also the pregnancy tests all test at diff amounts of HCG in the system so again some might be higher than others and HCG only increases every few days x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks both.. I feel so incredibly stressed its untrue.. Do you know what concentration of Hcg first response pick up? I can't see it on the paperwork in the pack. 

I need to sit tight until I either get full bleed or test again Friday then.. Argh. Clinic didn't even say as what to do if anything new happened Inbetween. Now and OTD.. So I don't even know if I should ring them xx


----------



## kez26

Dozy, If you are worried I would call them, at least it could put your mind at ease xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks Hun I'm going to see what the morning brings. They're closed now. Well in a few minutes and I think I'll just sound a bit crazy at the moment. How long does spotting stay around for, or can it last for a while?xx


----------



## kez26

Awww bless ya, I'm sure you won't sound crazy and certain they have had calls for worse... I'm not sure how long it can last sorry  I've never got to that stage before. Going to do a bit of googling now for you xx


----------



## kez26

http://www.madeformums.com/pregnancy/how-long-does-implantation-bleeding-last/35713.html

Found this for you  xxx

/links


----------



## Sarahlo

firs response don't disclose what HCG they pick up but I've read it's maybe around 12. 

The clear blue is higher around 25 I think?

the cheap ones I just wouldn't trust them tbh. hope your feeling ok and not her turn yourself too worked up as right now you just need to relax for sure x


----------



## Dozydaisy

I now plan to not go to the toilet for as long as possible as I don't want to keep checking lol

I'm going to go cook and sort something out for lunch tomorrow.. Must try and switch off. Probs best I leave Google alone and stop torturing myself.. When does this get easier eh.. Don't know what I'd do without you keeping me sane xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww dozy let's hope it's just implantation bleed and as the other girls said I'd be more worried if the was bright red. Brown usually signals old blood . Have you already informed informed them that uve took an early test? I think if ur worried then you should phone them tomorrow for bit reassurance huni xxx


----------



## Sarahlo

Sounds like a good plan Hun and remember if is not bright red and brown it's old blood and shouldn't be of any worry to you. In other news the cleaner in work just randomly asked me if I'm from Poland 😂 laughing as no idea where that came from lol

About to finish work and then home to chill. DW is a little bit sick and by god she don't half milk it so got that to also deal with when I get home. can't wait to say one day we'll I'm pregnant and carry another human being around so imagine that lol xx


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning ladies how is Eveyone this lovely sunny morning?

Dozy - hope your ok love. let us know how your getting on. 

I've had the dreaded dry mouth from the progesterone no doubt. I've had it before and I don't get it every cycle but certainly did this morning. felt like I'd been out drinking all night long lol also have the usual AF cramping type pains and I also start getting a little nauseous from the steroids around about now so that's kind of kicking in too. other than that all is great haha!! Just wish Sunday would hurry fast so I can do my early test and put myself out of the prolonged misery lol x


----------



## kez26

Hi ladies, hope you're all ok xx

Sarahlo - that doesn't sound very pleasant.. Wow didn't know you could test so early

Dozy - Hope you're ok lovely 

MrsF - how are you doing?

AFM - Had a scan earlier, have a few more follies growing now.. 6 ranging from 8-16.5mm and some smaller ones.. Hopefully a few more of the smaller ones start growing asap.. Booked in for another scan Saturday 9.30am.. She said depending how the follies look possibly Wed EC but maybe Monday.. I'm hoping Wednesday to give the lil ones a chance to catch up  xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies..

Sarah.. Thanks for asking I am going crazy! How are you today? Hope you're drinking enough!

Kez.. Yay on a positive scan! Did you take your notepad? Lol

MrsF.. How are you? Hope you're hanging in there!

AFM.. Stressed and emotional covers it I think.. Spotting is still there, had a by of red this afternoon, so hoping it's not my AF.. But have a feeling it is. I did another test really early this morning before work and it was still positive and I did another test this afternoon which said 1-2weeks. I need shares in clear blue and first response! Way I'm going I'll be testing am and pm daily!! So I rang the hospital.. I sounded like some crazed nutter and cried a lot.. So emotional! I was told both the spotting and the pains on my right hand side are normal, unless spotting be turns into heavy bleeding it's ok. And that it's very unlikely it's ectopic.. I did ask even tho i have no tubes as I still think that it's a positivity as the pain is so similar but just no as intense. I really want to be more positive but I really think this is my AF coming and it's a chemical.. Or an early loss of some description.. I have zero other symptoms and to be fair I can't imagine it still being there by OTD on Monday. If the spotting/pain gets worse in to call them or go to the EPU.. I've come to the conclusion I don't think I can take much more anxiety is killing my brain.. Trying hard to stay calm but well whoever thinks that's easy is nuts!xx


----------



## Sarahlo

hey Kez this sounds great - Glad you got some measurements this time around 

Scan will be here in not time and then before you know it you will be having EC. Its all coming around so fast fab!!

Dozy - So sorry that you think AF is coming and that you are getting red spotting. I have everything crossed for you that it all works out hun. Not sure if I am honest about the red spotting if its just a little.
Try to just relax I know easier said than done. This is a hell of a journey and really painful when things like this happen and you dont know whats happening and have no control.

Im a total nightmare tbh since i got my prev bfp. I compare each cycle to that one and i just want everything to go the same way that one did during my 2ww and if it doesnt im straight away feeling negative. This time around though I will nto do it to myself and I am going to buy 1 test stick tomorrow FRER and test Sunday. If its a bfn then I will test again to confirm on OTD next Thursday. I didnt even book in a HCG blood test this time around with the clinic as i did not want to jinx myself. If things are looking good I will call Monday. If not I will just do a home test. My clinic though only take betas after 2 weeks, with home tests the want you to wait 2 more extra days. Really dont know why they want to prolong things tbh as for us its just torture. I know that if I do get a bfp that it will not be huge amounts of joy after what happened last time so i will be in tenner hooks until first scan and the next and the next if was to get that far. 

Huge emotional journey ladies with twists and turns in all directions!! Best thing to do is try take each day as it comes hey thats all we can do!!


----------



## Sweetsonya

Hi ladies

Can I join this thread, I'm waiting to start my treatment, was suppose to start last Friday got the go ahead but it all went wrong as I was admitted to hospital that evening, nothing fertility related. 

Anyway I'm driving myself nuts waiting to be able to start again as I was more then ready last week, so feeling a bag of mixed emotions. If AF arrives on time should be in 16 days  

Hope everyone is well and bracing themselves for one hell of an emotional roller coaster xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies..good news is spotting has easied.. As has pains although both still about just not so bad.. Still BFP on cheapy test.. Read lots on the early scan/early pregnancy board and bleeding is quite normal and it's also quite varied in how heavy across each lady.. Reassured me! Thanks for your support! 

Sarah.. You're being very disciplined with your testing..  At least your clinic do beta tests.. Mine don't do them as standard at all, even when I outright asked yesterday she was very reluctant to say they would do one or two.. I am deffo going to push for one on Monday. So worried it'll be too low and this is just a blip.. You're right so many twists and turns!

Kez.. How are you feeling? I remb feeling exhausted at your point of stims.. I hope you are taking it easy and resting!

MrsF.. It has to be around a week now for you? I hope you're ok? And I hope your mom is doing well xx

Sonya.. Welcome.. I've been on this thread since I joined FF they're a lovely lot of ladies that I'm sure will support you .. It's deffo a maddening journey!

AFM.. Generally feeling a little calmer.. OH is back today so that'll be good. Off to have a shower and generally make myself feel better before starting work! Joy!! Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## kez26

Morning Ladies

Dozy - glad you're feeling more reassured now lovely  the link I sent was also positive about the bleeding etc. saying its normal and varies with everyone. Cant be long till OTD now xx

Sarahlo - I think I would be exactly the same if I had previous cycles.. Very emotional xx

Sonya - WELCOME  I started the first pt of this thread when I first joined this forum and if it wasn't for the ladies on here I think I would have lost the plot by now... I feel like I know everyone, even though I actually don't lol.. Fingers crossed AF arrives on time and sorry you've been delayed, its so frustrating. xx

MrsF - how are you lovely lady, looking forward to starting?? xx

AFM - I am soooooo tired and belly is in pain... just hoping there's more follies growing which is causing it xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez.. I hope you're taking it easy? And the hot water bottle became my best friend! There will be lots of follies growing away in there! Yes the links u sent me was also very good! Thankyou.. I've finally had a faint line on one of those awful strip tests! So hopefully that means it's going in the right direction! OTD is Monday afternoon.. Now this is a silly question, they do a urine test.. And I have a bottle you know what they give you.. So should i rock up to the clinic with some wee already in it, or do I wee there? No one told me and now I'm thinking about it.. Haha I'm just going crazy with all the considerations of everything! Ha xx


----------



## kez26

Trying to take it easy Dozy, about to get my hot water bottle now actually lol... OOOOHHH, thats good news, thats got to be a good sign   I would think you would get a sample of your first pee of the day, butttt I could be wrong. Might be worth ringing the clinic to check xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone 
That's great that it's still showing positive not long till otd keeping g everything crossed for you huni xx
That's great you got a lot information kez at ur scan and least ur follies are doing great. Hope ur taking it easy xx

How you keeping Sarah? It's only natural to feel like that after everything.
Welcome Sonya hope you get started soon that's ashame about having to cancel your attempt there that must have been so frustrating. 

Well mine still feels like gonna b forever to start. My af not due for about another 2 weeks. Feeling demented now I just wanna get started . This waiting is so frustrating lol xx


----------



## TeCat1

Hey ladies

I'll read back and catch up on where everyone is.

It has been a hell of a ride for me. Was hospitalised with OHSS and i must say is the worst thing EVER!! Still finding it difficult to move around, sleep, eat or drink. 
Our embryos didn't make it to freezing, they stopped growing.

OTD was today and I got a BFP   The clinic has booked a scan first week of August.


I hope all is well with you all xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez.. I think I'll just take it with me, if they wanted it there surely they would give me the bottle there and then to do it. Lol. 

MrsF.. I can't believe it's still another 2 weeks I thought it was 2 weeks a week ago lol., you must be going back crazy.. But it will ALL be worth it when you start and get good results 😀

TeCat.. That's great news! Congratulations! Sorry to hear about the bad time you had will all worth it with the end result tho! How many weeks is Inbetween today and your scan? I was told my clinic like to do 7 weeks as at 6 it's not always possible to see heartbeat. However when ie as in EPU with ectopic last year they told me I'd be scanned at 6 weeks.. So not sure what to push for if Monday is still positive.. 

AFM.. Trying hard to be positive and think positively and stop trying to think it's gonna go wrong.. I guess I just want the bloods to reassure me... I'm gonna push for it on Monday.. Tested again today and it's still all good.. This time a sainsburys own brand.. Must keep believing!xx


----------



## kez26

Afternoon lovelies, hope you're all good xx

Dozy - Think I would too, they can always make you give another sample when you get there if needed. How are you feeling?? xx

MrsF - 2 weekssss, I hope that flies by for you.... Bet you can't wait to get started xx

Tecat - so sorry for what you have been through, but soooo happy you got BFP... Congratulations xxx

Sarahlo - hope you are ok, hows your 2ww going? xx

AFM - Had my scan earlier, I have I have 8 follies ranging from 2 at 21mm to 2 at 12.5mm, so bit of a gap which isn't great. I've been booked in for EC on Tuesday and from what the nurse was saying I think she thinks I might only get 6 eggs, which definitely isn't ideal as I would only get 2 eggs for myself.. But like they say it only takes one egg sooooo I am trying to stay as positive as possible and hoping the smaller ones catch up


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hello Everyone 

I wonder if I can join you?  I have posted on the icsi thread too. Story is summed up below. 

I'm also after a bit of advice. First ICSI due to start in September. We are having embryoscope and embryo glue. This is our first treatment. I have pcos and we have just found out DH has high anti sperm antibodies (hence the ICSI). Clinic mentioned I might want a scratch. I know it's not normal on first treatment but I am wondering if throwing the kitchen sink at it will help. From a psychological view it might make me feel like I have done everything possible (in addition to the no caffeine or alcohol for months now). Just wondered what people thought. 

I will try and catch up with your stories now!

Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez.. Keeping everything crossed for you to have lots of eggies next week! How many do you have to share? I thought you'd get half? Hope you're taking it easy too!

Bright.. I am on my first IVF cycle and I had the scratch my clinic recommends it .. It did cause me some dramas with an early bleed but overall I'd have it again.. I think you're right if you can afford it hen the peace of mind thing is worth it! 

AFM.. Just as I get myself all prepared to ring EPU spotting is near non existent and pain eases.. It's so intermittent! I did another FRER this morning and wow it was so dark.. Just like the control line so god knows what's going on in there.. Nurse told me I have lots of scarring and adhesions on my right hand side so it's probably not unexpected.. Just need to get to Monday for now xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww that's great kez bet ur so excited for Tuesday.  Hope ur taking it easy.
That's good dozy that spotting eased off and the pain aswell. Roll on Monday I bet you can't wait. I'm so so chuffed for you. 
How you doing Sarah.?
Hey bright I'm hopefully due to start my first icsi nxt month.  My clinic hasn't offered me a scratch but I'd be like you bid take everything if thought it would help. 
I no dozy it feels like forever.  I actually had really bad day yesterday and was so down and just really upset  but spoke to mum today and had good cry and feeling more positive xx
Hope use are all having nice weekend xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Thanks for your replies ladies. 

Dozy - I do hope everything works out for you. 

Fergie - next month isn't too far away. Are you doing short protocol? Ours is short as I am very prone to ohss. AMH was 60 something


----------



## Dozydaisy

One more sleep to go to make it official .. Woop woop! I'm struggling to sleep cos I have horrible aches and pains in arm pits.. Like at the front sides .. Very weird! Dr Google says this is normal and is linked to boobs aching etc...

MrsF.. I hope you feel better today.. Im much the same, manage to hold it in then when I see my mum or speaks to her if I'm having a down day I cry on her.. Really helps, I think we have an understanding now and the questions don't go on and on.. That sometimes I just need a good cry to be able to pick myself up. What I'm trying flash is it's completely normal! Lol.  

Bright.. Thanks Hun.. I hope so too. I hope that everyone of us on here gets that magic baby moment! 

Sarah.. How are you.. I hope you're getting through your 2ww well

AFM.. Insomnia kicking in.. Fancy being awake since 5am on a Sunday! It'll teach me to have an afternoon nap I suppose lol. As for knicker watch.. Spotting is still there but light and still brown.. Hoping it stays that way.. Cramping feels a bit more all over so far today.. Gonna try keeping positive! Did an Internet cheapy strip test when I woke up and well there's still a line..xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi bright I'm on short protocol aswell as much Amh was high aswell mine was 40. So there putting me in a lose dose. I'm waiting for af to state which is due about 28th. Then phone and hopefully they can book me in if not il be gutted tbh. But if they do then they will book me in for scan and to get meds xx

Awwww I'm keeping everything crossed for you dozy. But it's a good sign tho that there all coming up positive xx 

How you feeling kez? Bet you can't wait till Tuesday xx
How's ur 2ww Sarah xx
Yea I'm feeling better dozy just didn't expect to have such wobble like that and not even started yer. Just had so much going on recently everything got on top of me lol but feeling much better xxx honestly don't no what I'd do without all use to talk to xx thank you xxx


----------



## kez26

Morning Ladies 

Bright - Welcome  Wishing you lots of luck on your journey    WOW, wish my AMH was higher x

Dozy - You need a minimum of 8 to egg share. Anything lower you can either give your recipient 4 and you get the rest orrrr you keep all of them but I would then have to pay for everything that I have had and won't be ale to egg share again if it doesn't work. xx

MrsF - I'm more nervous at the moment if I'm honest, probably because my last chat with the nurse wasn't very promising xx Glad you're feeling better.. This whole journey is so stressful at times xx

AFM - feeling extremely bloated, can't imagine what I would feel like if I had more follies   x


----------



## BrightSpark99

Thanks Kez. Good luck to you too. Hope bloating isn't too bad. Fingers crossed for Tuesday. 

Fergie - I don't have cycles so I got to pick when I start. Due to a few nice things like hols and weddings in August I get a bleed induced next month, go on the pill then start from there. What drugs will you be on? I got told Fostimon and Cetrotide but there's a shed load of other stuff on the list  

Dozy - you must have the patience of a saint to put up with that wait. 
I'm off to enjoy a rare bit of sunshine!


----------



## Sarahlo

Hi Eveyone. 

glad your all doing good. Daisy one more sleep and then you can hopefully have some peace fingers crossed. I'm sure all will be fine 😊

Afm did my early test today and it's a bfn so not expecting it to change tbh by Thursday which is OTD. Already thinking of plan B and may just go back to basics and change donor and try home insems for a while and in mean time register again on NHS as private just getting so expensive. been out on a bike ride to take my mind off things with DW, going to have a bbq and chill snd select a new donor. Having a back up plan always helps me when OTD comes around lol x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Sarah.. It's still early days.. Don't give up hope just yet! Good to have a plan B I work much the same, some krona to keep your mind occupied and to focus on. I am rooting for you to give it another few days and test again.. I hope you're taking it easy and your OH is looking after you! 

Bright.. I'm in my 2ww .. It's been the longest few weeks of my life, then again every stage of this journey has been the longest period of my life at the time! Lol. 

Kez..I'm sure the nurses are trained to keep our hopes down so it's easier to deal with.. I felt just the same when doing stims, they aren't very optimistic or particularly encouraging. Do you trigger tonight? Or another scan.. I can't remb when EC is for you?

MrsF.. It's completely normal to feel like that.. It all becomes a bit over whelming and you're right being on here deffo helps. Although sometimes I've read that much that I'm sure it can cause a bit of extra panic too .. You can't be strong all of the time, and those moments just help you recharge and get back on it! 

AFM.. Did a bit of a walk round the park today in the sun.. Have next to no energy.. Feel very tired, after doing next to nothing. Well had to sit a lot as walked round, cramping got quite bad.. Also had quite a bit of brown spotting when I got home.. Argh this is driving me nuts! I plan to write everything out ahead of tomorrow.. I need to make sure I get all of my concerns covered! Anyone know what strength hospital urine test picks up hCG levels?xx


----------



## kez26

Bright - thank you  Where are you going on holiday? I'm jealous lol xx

Dozy - Massive good luck for tomorrow, good idea to write lots down  Think you're right about the nurses lol xx

Sarahlo - awww so sorry but like dozy said it's still early so still keeping everything crossed for you xxx

AFM - yehhh trigger is tonight, have to do my last merional and nasal spray at 7pm then trigger at 9.30pm.... Still can't believe I'm at this point if I'm honest... EC is Tuesday..... lil excited, more nervous xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Yay.. How exciting Kez!! I triggered at 930pm too.. My EC was about 10am.. Keeping everything crossed that you get lots of top notch eggs!xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi bright yea that's prob best thing to do if busy  you going anywhere nice on holiday? I can't remember if it's metformin for Dr but I'll be on cetrotide and menopur I think. I can't actually remember tbh lol. X

Awww that's exciting kez I hope it all goes well for you and you get loads of great eggs.
Sorry to hear that Sarah but try not be too negative there still few days left  but think ur quite thinking of new plan I always think that' helps me focus.
Got fingers crossed for you tomorrow dozy I hope everything goes well. Prob best idea to write everything down so dnt forget anything xx
Yea I agree sometimes reading things on here panics me bit more as read some negative things and it panics me but them also read lots of positives  . Think cos feel it's getting closer I'm getting but scared but still feels so far away xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Well ladies.. It's official I got my BFP!! I am booked for an early scan on the 8th August.. Wil be just over 7 weeks then. Completely reassured by the spotting and pains etc.. Nurse was absolutely lovely! I'm feeling quite emotional and very excited! Keeping everything crossed that it's sticky and my scan is good news too.. Who would have through I'd be here .. Keep believing ladies.. Don't give up hope and don't go against what your gut tells you. I've had second opinions, hit set backs and delays, but here I am.. Pinch me now someone!xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww dozy that's amazing xxx I'm over the moon  for you that's great xx no wonder emotions all over that place xxx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Congratulations Dozy! Excellent news!

Kez - all the best for tomorrow!

Fergie - I'm off to Portugal for some sun. Adults only hotel. Lots of kids about is too upsetting sometimes. 

Sarah - fingers still crossed for you. 

Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww that sounds good bright. I'm not long back from gran canaria adults only hotel was great  was good to relax before everything x
Hope everyone else is doing good xx


----------



## lama321

TeCat, Dozy big congrats! Great news

TeCat - sorry to hear about OHSS... terrorfies me! My doc in Chile said I had mild pcos but no one concerned here :/

Sarahlo - everything crossed for you xx

Kez - good luck for tomorrow

BrightSpark - enjoy your hol 

MrsFergie - hope all goes smoothly for you getting started soon

AFM... all good so far... no side effects... wondered if I was doing it right but AF was a little late so seems to be screwing with my hormones  Back from hol but not made it home yet (at parents for the night).. hoping for my baseline scan date sometime next week. Hubby saw a letter but didn't think to bring it to me. Actually hoping to head away on hol again right after the scan... there is nothing for a week right just injections. I'd just be going to a caravan a 5 hour drive away. It was a fantastic distraction I wanted to stay longer


----------



## lmmttc

Hey all!! I am a freshie newbie. We are actually still awaiting some results from my OH's side before we can go ahead and have a follow up appointment in October and won't actually be doing anything for at least 6 months, I imagine probably a little longer but thought I would join up and say hi and probably lurk a little! 
Im 30, with anovulatory pcos (although I have been pregnant before and have a dc already) and my OH is 27 and has low count and motility so ICSI has been recommended. We are considering going abroad due to self-funding but need results back from OH first. Really nervous they will be yet more bad news tbh, seems to have been a common theme for us so far but fingers crossed that our luck will change now.
Looking forward to 'meeting' you all!!


----------



## Sarahlo

Morning all

Dozy fab news Hun glad your feeling better and all is going well. relax and enjoy 🤗

Hope Eveyone is doing good. I'm taking a little break for a bit off FF so won't be around much but will be popping on now and again to check your all doing well. good luck everyone 🍀🍀 xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Mornin everyone x welcome immttc. X
Hope you ok Sarah and good luck with everything and hope all goes well xx take care xx
Hey lama glad your doing g well . Hope you had a nice holiday prob best to relax as much as you can xx

How ru feeling immttc? All the waiting is so hard. I'm hopefully finally due to start waiting for af to come nxt week so can phone and book scan and get meds. We're fortunate were getting our first 2 attempts thro nhs. There's issues on both sides with us but just desperate to get started but also so scared aswell xx


----------



## kez26

Ello lovelies, hope everyones well xxx

Dozy - huge congrats.. Soooo happy for you xxx

Lama - Fingers crossed scan is soon.. Hope you had a lovely holiday  xx

Sarahlo - Hope you're ok xxx see you soon xxx

MrsF - How are you doing? xx

Immttc - Welcome   wishing you loads of luck on your journey.. Hope you get your results soon.. This thread and one other has really helped me if I'm honest... Defo would have struggled if I didn't have here to come xx

AFM - Egg collect went ok, still in a bit of pain but its not too bad.. They collected 8 eggs.. YAAAYYYYY.. So I get 4, just have to wait for the phone call tomorrow to find out the quality of them.. Keeping everything crossed they're good and all doing well


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Evening kez awww that's brilliant as u didn't think u would have had as many as that. That's wonderful . I've never really heard of egg share, is that so you can help others? 
Hope u rest and take it easy. Hope you get great news tomorrow. Did they say what time they would phone.  Yea I'm ok just desperate to get started . Just worried that by time af comes next week they won't be able to book me in for nxt month and then will need to wait even longer. Keeping myself busy and decorating the full house while off lol so that's only good thing that not getting chance to think much lol cos I'm terrible for over thinking everything lol xx


----------



## kez26

I hadn't heard of it until after my laparoscopy last year as I'm not eligible for NHS funded cycle and was told about it as soon as I was told my tubes were blocked and my only option was IVF... Basically someone who needs eggs will get half of mine and I get my treatment for free  

they said I should get a call by 12... its going to feel like forever lol

Awww try not to worry (easier said than done I know) I'm sure they will get you in so you can get started asap xxx I can't help but over think every single thing lol xx


----------



## Laurajo33

I'm starting my jabs sunday. First ivf
Excited but scared at the same time x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Wow that's great and it's great that ur also able to help someone else. 
Yea think that's the worst thing about this whole process it the waiting all the time. Think that's so hard.
Welcome laurajo  hope ur injections and everything g else going well xx


----------



## kez26

Laurajo - Welcome, good luck with your injections  x

MrsF - I will try to find out the quality of the eggs she got as well... Would be nice if we were both successful and it is really nice to know I'm helping someone xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks for all of your well wishes and sticky vibes!

Sarah.. Take care Hun.. Be kind to yourself. Big hugs being sent your way xx

Bright.. Holiday sounds ace.. Make the most of it.. This is one big rollercoaster!

Imm.. Hello, welcome.. Hope the results aren't the bad news you're expecting.. Sounds like you'll have lots of time ahead of TX to make sure you'll be armed with all the info you need to make the right choices for you

Kez.. Awesome news! So excited for your call and to hear how many lovely little embies you have! Woohoo so glad you're finally here!

MrsF.. The waiting is a killer! But will be here before you know it and you have a lovely newly nicely painted house!

Laura.. Welcome .. Good luck Sunday!

AFM.. Hot, bothered, grumpy, ridiculously tired and wishing the next 3 weeks away!xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hello All!

Gosh you are all hot on posting. I'm sorry if I miss any updates!

Kez - fingers crossed for fertilisation for your eggs. 

Laurajo- hi! Good luck starting. What drugs are you on?

Dozy - here's hoping the next few weeks fly by

Fergie - do you have summer plans whilst waiting to start?

Imm - hi to you too! I am waiting to start. But frustrating but am keeping busy. 

Sarah - all the best. 

Afm - gosh it's hot! I had a rubbish day at work. Would be amazing to get over a year off on Mat leave.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Yea I went on holiday and just decorating the house before tx starts while I'm off during summer. Starting new job in August in a new nursery so bit anxious as my tx starts just about same time lol.
Will they be able to tell you the quality of eggs she got? Xx


----------



## lama321

Kez - yeay fantastic news, keeping everything crossed they all fertilise and you get some good quality ones 

LauraJo - hi nice to meet you... good luck with everything... hopefully I'll not be far behind you starting the jabs. My first time too. 

Dozy - I feel for you hope you find something to make the next few weeks fly!

Sarah - take care of yourself  

Hope everyone else is doing well

AFM - baseline scan is on Monday! (less than 6 days! holiday was best idea ever!!!! also much easier to remember nasal spray on holiday strangely, I almost forgot back in the office today)... and because the holiday worked so well I phoned to check on the plan so if all is well on Monday and things look good with the recipient (actually forgot to mention I was egg sharing... hope that doesn't affect the timeline) then I will start jabs on the Friday (10 days) and they won't see me again till the action scan on the 8th August (hmm maybe they mean't the 5th...). So planning on heading on holiday again next week  If there is a problem with my scan then they will wait a week until doing another scan so again time for another holiday  Back to the caravan in Yorkshire... and I even get mobile reception there too incase they need to contact me. Whoop so glad I went ahead this cycle. Having a fantastic summer and doing a great job of forgetting what all this is about. So far keeping the stress levels right down  Wishing you all similarly low stress levels xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Thank you for making me feel so welcome
I'm on suprecur and menopur
Lama when do you start? Its alot to take in but counting down the days. Hope you dont have to wait too long x


----------



## lama321

Hi LauraJo

I'm on Suprecur at the moment... been on it since the 7th... hoping to start jabs on the 29th. But I m egg sharing hence more risk that something may go wrong with one of us.


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies xxx

Thanxxxx for all the luck for the call today... I'm feeling a bit nervous now but hoping they are all fertilised and doing well x

Dozy - 3 weeks must feel so far away at the moment but I'm sure it will fly by for you x

Bright - ohhh over a year off would be lovelyyyyyy... Work seems to be an unnecessary stress at the moment lol x

MrsF - that will be nice to work in a nursery, I'm sure you will be fine x

Lama - hopefully you get jabbing soon... And I'm sure everything will go well egg sharing, there is some additional stress and at times delays but I'm hoping yours all goes smoothly xx there is a thread for egg sharing, you should join it x

Laurajo - bet you can't wait to get started  x

AFM - I'm hoping the I get the call as early as possible... getting more nervous as time goes by x


----------



## kez26

OMG ladiesssss.... Can't believe it... 2 of my eggs have fertilised and I'm provisionally booked in for ET on Friday morning but have to wait for a phone call before 8.30 to tell me to make my way, as if they are top quality on Friday they will wait to transfer on Sunday x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww kez that's amazing g that's amazing g news. Must be the best feeling ever xx
I've worked in nurseries for over 10years just starting new one. So just gonna b hard starting new place when don't no anyone. 
Hope everyone else doing well xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi every one hope everyone doing g ok. How you feeling g kez? U excited about tomorrow, but also you might get call won't you that will be day 5 transfer. Did you find out about the other eggs? 
How you dozy? Is it starting g to sink in yet? 
How you tecat? Bet can't wait till oh comes back to tell him, it's today isn't it?
Hope everyone else doing g ok xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Bright.. The year off work is what's keeping me going 😉

MrsF.. I'm sure your new job and TX will all work out. I worried so much about my TX and work and somehow I managed to get it all to work out.. You'll soon make some new work friends  

Lama.. Glad you've been relaxing and feel all chilled. Holidays sound great! Good luck for Monday's scan.. Hope you start TX and time flies by for you

Kez.. That is awesome news! How is it going.. What's next?

AFM.. Just trying to live in my bubble of 'everything is going to be ok'.. Few aches and pains but nothin too bad.. Very tired and so glad it's cooled off as the heat was killing me as I was already boiling!xx


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies,

Dozy - I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine lovely.. Stay positive xxx

MrsF - You will be great in your new job and like dozy said make loads of new work friends  xx

Hows everyone else doing?? Everyones been a bit quiet, hope you're all well xx

AFM - I got the phone call just after 8.30 and they have decided to wait till sunday for transfer as my embryos are doing really well.. She said top quality more than once so I'm really happy with that. I have one 10cell and one 8cell... Guessing thats good.. feeling more excited now


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez.. That's great news! Are you having 1 putting back in? Exiting times! How are you feeling?xx


----------



## kez26

Thanks Dozy.. Yeh will be just one if the quality is still good  if the quality isn't great they will discuss 2.. but I'm hoping they are still both good quality   
I'm feeling excited now and a lil anxious xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Best news will be top quality and freeze the other.. Keep us posted!xx


----------



## kez26

Will do Dozy, thank you xxx

How are you feeling? xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Not too bad, quite tired to be fair. Spotting has cleared up.. Hope I don't jinx things.. Wonder if I'll have ghost periods.. Two weeks Monday.. This week has flown by, busy thinking about what to do for my bday next friday, friends want to go out, all I wanna do is sleep! Lol.. So probs going to go out for dinner.. Can't be arsed with anything more exciting! Lol xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww that's great news kez fingers crossed for youx bet you can't wait till Sunday now xx what time have you to go in?
Glad your feeling ok dozy, no wonder so tired after everything. Will ur friends b understanding if you don't wanna do much? 
Afm I've been trying to keep busy so still decorating hahah that's all the rooms done aperture from one but waiting for plasterer to finish so can do that and relax  . After due hopefully nxt Thursday but feeling terrible cramp so hopefully might come early. I'm trying not to worry incase they can't book me in for nxt month and will have to b following one. Bit anxious tbh. Plus mum n dh keep saying try not worry it's only another month and trying not to shout at them that that 4 weeks feels like a life time lol xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Mornin all. Well as said yesterday that period wasn't sure until nxt week as I can at times have a 35/36 day cycle well it's can early.  Sitting here waiting anxiously to phone hospital at 8 to see if there's space to get booked in. Il be gutted if can't get one. 
Hope everyone's OK.  U excited about tomorrow kez xx 
Hope ur taking it easy dozy xx


----------



## kez26

Hiii ladies, hope you're all well

MrsF - Awesome news that af has arrived. Did you get an appointment?? xx I'm excited but nervous. Still can't decide if I should get the extra embryo frozen if it can. Will cost me £900 if I do x

Dozy - a meal sounds like a good idea. Do your friends know you're going through all this?? xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi All

Sorry for lack of posts. Been stupid busy and working yesterday too. 

How is everyone?

Kez- big big luck to you today for transfer. 

Mrs F - did you get through to the hospital?

Lama - take it you're on long protocol. Hope you're doing ok with it. 

Laura - how long to wait now?

Dozy - how are you feeling? Very exciting times for yourself 

AFM I got a bit down and fed up when I finished working yesterday. I tried going for a walk but the park was full of families. I'm not a jealous sort but it rams it home a bit. Still in bed atm. Might try a longer sleep to relax. Happy weekend all. 
Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez.. If it's good quality.. It would be really tough not decided to freeze.. Is £900 the cost to do the actual FET later down the line? I hope today goes well.. It's a pretty amazing moment.. Be prepared to shed a little tear! Good luck xx

MrsF.. Yay at your AF coming .. Did you get booked in? Hope you did! Keeping my fingers crossed!!

Bright.. It's completely normal to feel like that, I took myself away from situations like that for a bit, I also took myself of social media cos I couldn't cope with anymore new baby announcements/pictures.. Try and focus on yourself and forget about everyone else, are you doing some things to try and make yourself relax and feel better?

AFM.. Very tired.. ALL of the time! My closest friends know what's going on, I figured as well as family they're the ones that I'd need to support me if it all goes horribly wrong.. So yea have agreed just something to eat.. Not sure how I'll manage to stay awake! But hopefully it'll be alright lol xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Thanks Dozy. Yeah my ******** page got binned a while ago. Today we are going to spend some time in our garden interspersed with yummy food - maybe bbq if weather holds. It seems bizarre to feel so emotional about it. Other times - like with the pregnant girls at work - I am totally fine.

What sort of meal do you fancy for your birthday? xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

A day in the garden sounds ace! I'm secretly hoping my mum brings me a played Sunday dinner round so I don't need to leave the house.. But not sure that'll happen so I'll probably end up round hers.. I just can't face the idea of leaving the house today! Looking fwd to my OH being home next weekend! I went to a friends BBQ yesterday.. Was lovely.. Ate far too much tho haha.

It's a complete rollercoaster of emotions.. I know exactly how you feel.. I'm sure we all have the same feelings.. Trying to keep busy helps, or losing yourself in crap tv seemed to help me.. I watched single dad seeking back to back for hours one day.. And then was like wtf did I do with my day haha! I also did reflexology and accupuncture, and have some IVF specific relaxation CDs.. I still do both treatments, tho have gone from very frequently to once a month, I'm trying to stagger them so they're one of the other every two weeks .. Deffo helped me! 

Plan to go to a really cool chilled local Caribbean place.. They do amazing food and cocktails so the latter will keep everyone else happy! lol!xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi brightspark. Yea have ny first jab this evening! Hope the next week or so goes quick.
How are you all feeling ladies?


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Morning all. Hope everything one is good. 
Good luck kez with ur transfer today bey it's a great feeling getting to that stage. Have you decided what to do about the freezing ?
How you feeling dozy?
I totally agree bright it's so hard, I'm thinking of coming of social media aswell it's so hard to see all time. How ru doing? What protocol are you on?
Afm no I never got an appointment yesterday I finally got through yesterday after phoning for about 4 hours solid and was stressed out at this point lol. When finally got through to they said that there was no admin in til Monday so would need to phone then.  Was so upset and deflated . So now really worried as they say they only have limited spaces every month and really scared wnt get booked in this month.  I no its only another time weeks wait bit as you understand that feels like an eternity so gonna phone first thing in morning n hope get app xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

MrsF.. Monday will be fine Hun.. Just don't give up.. Is the plan to get you in for a baseline scan ASAP? I can't remb what your protocol looks like.. One more sleep! What time do they open?

Laura.. Good luck for later.. What meds are you on?

xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I'm on short protocol. Yea it's to get me booked in for scan and meds. Just hoping they can book me this month. Il b really gutted if they can't I'm starting on metformin x
Think it opens atv7.45. So il b on phone then lol.
How u feeling? Bet can't wait for your scan xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

MrsF.. I'm sure they'll get you in.. Keep being positive.. id have a list of things I wanted to say ready, cos I reckon I'd forget what a I wanted to say. I'd also have an overall timescale of how long you've waited ready in case you need to be a bit more demanding if they do start to say you need to wait. Other than that you can't so much else apart from hope all will be ok! 

Scan is another two weeks away.. Ages lol. Feeling quite scared with all the MC stories on here. So living in my little bubble that everything is ok.. For now! xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

That's great dozy thanks. Never gave that a thought tbh lol what should I ask them? 
Awww no wonder it must be so hard not to worry about that, try be positive tho xxx ul feel much better when you get ur scan xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Dozy. Im on long protocol so start spurecur tonight then in 2 weeks menopur..lets hope these 2 weeks go by quickly for ur scan


----------



## Dozydaisy

MrsF.. I'm not sure at this stage what you should ask, well when you book your appt.. I didn't have much to ask when I actually went for my first appt. Other than to write down everything I was told. I did have push them a bit on when to expect scans and a loose timescale, I played on needing to get the time off work, so they did tell me, else I don't think it would have been very forthcoming. I also brought a NHS prepayment card to cover the costs of my prescriptions. Towards the end of stims they were going me prescriptions in lots of dribs and drabs, so it deffo helped with the costs. It was about £30. If you ask for a receipt when you get your first lot of meds you can claim it back as you can post date the card by up to a month. Other than that I asked about my follies and what to expect at each scan. They got me to do my meds in the evening so if following my scan (they ended up being every other day at one point - not sure what other clinics do) the consultant reviewed my case and then made a decision on whether to up or reduce my meds that I could do it same day. Just deffo take a pad to write.. You'll never remb everything! I did ask who I should contact if I was worried, what times they were available and if there was anything else I should consider.. That was about it.. Good luck for your call tomorrow!

Laura.. Yay to starting later on.. I hope you find it easy and don't get too many side effects. The first time I mixed menopur it took me ages cos I was doing with the YouTube video.. I got it down to a down to a fine art of doing all 4 injections, including two that had to be mixed in less than 15 minutes in the end.. 10 minutes on a good day! Lol 

Kez.. How are you? I hope it went well today xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww thanks dozy that's great I really Apreciate that advice a lot good information xx
How you feeling today? 
That's great Laura on starting layer on, how you feeling about it?
How did it go today kez? Hope it went well xx


----------



## Laurajo33

I was a emotional today but i think thats because i went to a baby shower yesterday but i cant wait to start now.  
If i have trouble with jabs i will ask my mum to help as she is a retired nurse x
Good luck with your treatment mrs f x and thank you Dozy i will have a look at youtube


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww that's only natural to feel emotional.  I've been super emotional and haven't even started yet lol. No wonder with being at baby shower, that woulda been so hard.  
That's good ur mum can help if you need it.xx


----------



## kez26

Afternoon ladies  

MrsF - Are you excited to get started? fingers crossed they get you in asap xx Its so hard to remember everything so dozy has a good idea to take a pad with you. I hardly asked any questions along the way if I'm honest, if I thought of anything I just emailed my clinic xx

Laura - I was invited to a baby shower and had to make an excuse as to why I couldn't go because I new I wouldn't be able to cope, its so difficult xx

Dozy - please try not to worry about miscarriage etc, I know it must be hard but I'm sure you will be fine lovely, being on here can really help at times and others can make you worry over something you probably wouldn't of thought of xxx

Bright - it's funny how different situations effect us differently, like my friends being pregnant I'm ok with with almost anyone else I feel a jealous streak coming through. It's so hard sometimes but understandable and don't think anyone wold think bad of us if they knew what we had to go through xxx

AFM - I've been sleeping half the day I was so tired when I got home... well I'm officially pupo and OTD is a week on tuesday. I had both embryos put back as the quality of both weren't great. one was graded 4BC (a poor C) and the other 2-- as it couldnt be graded properly. If I had just one put back they would have left the second one for another day and then graded again, then might of been able to freeze. But the consultant was happy for me to have them both put in. I even got a lil photo of the 2 embryos xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez.. Yay at being PUPO.. Great news! It's quite emotional isn't it! Take care of yourself now, make sure you rest up and don't over do it! You're deffo right this site is great but deffo makes you over think bad stuff too!

MrsF.. No probs.. Look forward to hearing how you got on! I'm just shattered and permentally feel ready to go to sleep lol

Laura.. Great news you have some help on hand with your mum. There's no way id be able to cope with a baby shower right now.. You did well to get through it!

Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww congrats on ur pupo kez I bet you can't believe it. How exciting. A week on Tuesday? That doesn't seem to long bet ur on count down already lol xx
I'm actually thinking  of coming off social media as it's just too hard seeing all pictures of pregnant people. Plus my  new job I start nxt month one girls I dnt no is pregnant so I'm worried if tx doesn't work I need t deal with all that. But that's another thing to worry about lol.
I'm just nervous about phoning tomorrow as if they can't get me booked in then need to wait another month and as u no urself that feels like life time away xx


----------



## kez26

Thxxxx ladies, defo trying to look after myself dozy  x

DOesn't seem long at all Mrsf. especially as I thought I would be waiting 2 weeks today x Keeping everything crossed they can fit u in xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Well i did my first jab!   stung abit but thats because i did it slowly as its so strange to inject urself.
I think if there are anymore baby showers. I will stay away for my sanity!

Kez- its lovely they gave u a picture. Fingers and toes crossed for you x x x

Mrs F - i hope they can fit u in this month. I know what u mean about time..it does tend to drag . But im sure they can fit you in x x x
I have had to unfollow some friends online as i cant stand seeing the bump pics and end up feeling sorry for myself


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi All
Kez - congrats on being pupo. Hope you get to chill out now and rest up and that a week on Tuesday brings good news. 

Laurajo -first jab down - hope you feel ok. Totally know what you mean re ******** and baby showers. None if my friends know what is going on and I am sure some are speculating as to why I am "off the grid" compared to how I used to be but you need to do whatever you need to protect your sanity. 

Mrs F - try not to worry - no one else will have made an appointment either this weekend if you gave to wait for admin. Fingers crossed for you. I'm on short protocol. They will induce a bleed next month - I never cycle - then get going on the pill. 

Dozy - have you found somewhere to get your scan? Don't your clinic do an initial early scan?

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Afm - relaxed gardening as planned means I have achieved something today. Could murder a cold glass of wine but I have been off the booze so long I feel quite militant that I won't give in!

Xx

Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Mornin everyone well I can now finally say that's me getting started. I'm over the moon.  I'm booked in for the 4th to get our meds and stuff and then if everything goes ok then start my Dr on the 12th and booked in for a scan for the 22nd xxx


----------



## kez26

Morning...

AWESOME news MrsF, I bet thats a relief  xx

Bright - I've been resting since yesterday  Don't give in to the wine looool... So easy in this weather though xx

Laura - I hated doing my first injection, took me ages to stick it in     but after that they just got easier. How are you feeling xx

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Yea what a relief kez hardly slept last night just was worried would be delayed even look error but so glad now feel like starting my journey finally. Was nice as mum came up as she was worried of b upset if I nvr got booked in so she didn't want me being in own as dh had to go to work. 
How ru feeling kez? Hope ur resting and taking  it easy  bet must be great feeling  to be pupo? 
How's the injections going Laura?
You looking forward to ur holiday bright?
Hope ur managing to stay positive dozy and taking it easy xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Woo hoo great news mrs f! Now u can get started  
Lets hope the weeks go by quickly.

I feel fine today much better . Its our 8 u
Urs anniversary today so my Mr is cooking for me x  

Hope u all had a lovely day


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww happy anniversary Laura that's lovely and that's nice ur getting ur dinner being made for you. Relax and take it easy xx
How's everyone else doing xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Well done Mrs F. Not long now. Did you say you were short protocol too? Or am I mistaken as you mention down regging? Trying to get inside track on everything and getting myself all confused!

Holibibs not far away. God I need a break. Work is tough atm- so busy and not enough staff. Still it keeps my mind off the dreaded infertility I suppose!

How is everyone else doing? Kez - hope 2ww not too tortuous!

Xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks bright. Yea well I'm still bit confused myself tbh. I thought u didn't Dr on short protocol. But I was told I was on short protocol. But my former says protocol 1? But defo down regulation as on metformin. Don't no if it's because my Amh is high. Xx
Least uve got holidays to look forward to  . Xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi Mrs F - I don't think metformin is a DR drug.  It's a diabetic drug that helps with insulin resistance and can make your ovaries more sensitive to fertility drugs like clomid (but did naff all where I was concerned).  I got told people stay on it for IVF to help prepare them but I didn't as the tummy upsets were horrific and then my (privt=te having sacked off useless nhs) clinic said I didn't need it!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Oh really? That's the impression she gave me. So don't really understand what that's for then? I got told I'd b on that for 2weeks and then once take af il start on  menopur and cetrotide.  Il ask them better when I'm back nxt week xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

I think it's just to prepare your body for ivf as you have pcos. Some clinics like to do it that way.  Hope you're ok with the tablets - I couldn't deal with them at all!


----------



## Dozydaisy

Laura.. Great news on your first jab! I couldn't look at the initial putting the needle in or drawing the needle out, but once in I was fine at watching the meds go in.. Funny how we manage to cope.

Bright.. Yes they do but it's just after week 7, well I'll be 7+3 when it's booked. I want one next week. Work is just horrific whilst trying to cope with this.. Tho being mega busy does take your mind off it!

MrsF.. So pleased for you! Bet you're so happy today.. Now take it easy! You need to try and relax before you TX starts. I'm sure you'll be fine with the meds, everyone is different

Kez.. How are you feeling today? Has it sunk in, are you back at work? 

AFM.. I'm just tired and fed up.. Waiting game is hard work! Just want to know everything is ok!xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww that makes more sense bright thanks. 
Yea dozy I'm over the moon I'm so glad to have an actual date now. Bet you can't wait for your scan. The wait must  be awful xx hope ur resting and taking it easy. 
Hope ur OK kez and taking it easy. Xx


----------



## Cloudy

Mrsf - it can help reduce ohss too, and some say metformin improves egg quality (because of the insulin issues pcos ladies have). Maybe ask them for the slow release version as it can make you have an upset tummy, but once I was on the slow release version (and ate a banana or potatoes with my meal) I've had no problems  

Xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks cloudy thanks really great info. Was getting confused earlier and worried lol xx I no I start of with 500mg for first week and then the 2nd week I double it xx


----------



## lama321

Hi everyone,

Dozy - hope the waiting isn't too hard and you can keep occupied as well as look after yourself

Kez - absolutely everything crossed for you   xxx

MrsF - fantastic that you have a date now 

Laura - well done on first jab... so how long do you have to inject for? When is your expected EC? (I'm actually Laura too btw  )

Cloudy - hi there nice to meet you 

Bright - I love gardening now... I think the infertility got me a bit hooked on trying to grow plants from seed, very theraputic!

AFM - baseline scan today all looking good  Got my jabs and keeping everything crossed that all good with my recipient (will find out on Wed) if so I can start jabs on Friday.     Any way I am off on holiday again after dealing with way too much stress on my flat front... been trying to sell the damn thing and running into all kinds of issues grrrr. Hopefully I'll get a tenant or sale agreed soon I could really use being less stressed, but any way holiday should be a really good escape. Lol at least there has been NO time to stress about IVF! That 2.5 weeks just flew by


----------



## BrightSpark99

Sorry Mrs F - I didn't mean to confuse you xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Dnt b silly bright it's fine. It just gets all confusing at times lol. 
Fingers crossed lama that you can start your jabs in Fri.  That's ashame with flat, that's last bit of stress you need right now. 
You all sorted for your holiday bright?
How u finding the wait kez hope ur OK xx
Dozy how u? Is it sinking in yet about ur bfp . Prob wnt until you get ur scan xx
How's ur injections going Laura xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Lama- Laura is a great name  
I should start menopur on the 8th aug then scan everyother say so hoping to have EC mid aug if all goes to plan. Until then i think time will drag x hope u have a lovely holiday x

How r u feeling Dozy? Do you have much longer to wait for ur scan?

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are ok x


----------



## The Stirrup Queen

Hi there, I'm new here. Just about to start a FET cycle in August. 1st long cycle of IVF successful but sadly ended in missed miscarriage. Hoping for a better outcome this time. I started a blog about my previous and current experiences. I'm not sure if it would be useful to anyone but here is the link if anyone is interested. X
https://myinconceivablelifeblog.wordpress.com/

/links


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies how are you all?

Lama.. Great news on your scan! Hope you get your recipient sorted tomorrow!

My little update goes a bit like this.. I have had shoulder tip pain since yesterday and bad pains on my right hand side.. I've been trying to ignore it and hoping it would go away, I went to see my GP tonight, we have a great relationship.. She rang the EPU and spoke to them, I was very worried it was some weird ectopic even tho I have no tubes.. So they asked for me to go down straight away and get scanned to check me out.

Well, it was all very quick, my blood pressure was through the roof! But there is a sac and a yolk in the right place! Too early to see the baby yet, or a heartbeat.. But they have ruled out any internal bleeding and anything else sinister. Fingers crossed we should see more of an actual baby than a blob in 2 week when my actual scan is booked in. Right hand side pains are likely to be scarring and adhesions. Shoulder pain is likely wind related! Lol. 

Feel reassured and absolutely shattered.. Been so worried!xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Aww dozy thats ashame no wonder been so stressed that's prob why ur blood pressure is thro the roof. Do u feel any better now you now that everything is OK? 
How's everyone feeling?
How you kez? Xx


----------



## Bettyville

Morning Ladies,
How are you all? I'm currently waiting to start treatment - it will now be next month as i've decided to delay as i had eczema infection which let to me needing to take quite a lot of medication, so decided to delay treatment. So, i will be starting at the end of August - all being well.
I'm due to start on short protocol, 300iu of Gonal F but i'm having a wobble about it all today, probably because my period is also well on it's way! I just feel so crappy about it all and also v scared about upcoming treatment 

We are LTTTC, both in mid 30's - 3.5 years, x3 failed IUI treatments - never had a BFP, DH is fine, i have a lower AMH & stage 1 endo. 

Really feel so crap today


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi betty I'm. Sorry to hear about your flare up.  But prob best getting that sorted and getting relief from that before starting. I'm booked in to collect my meds nxt week and then start metformin on the 12th . And then I'll be starting on low dose short protocol of menopur and cetrotide.  
Is this ur first cycle of icsi? Xx only natural to have wobbles I actually had earlier prob have many more lol xx
How u feeling now dozy? Ur pains eased up any?
Kez how u hanging on there, wnt b long now till ur otd xx
How's everyone else doing xx


----------



## kez26

evening ladies, hope you are all well

MrsF - are you looking forward to starting?? xx

Betty - Welcome  so sorry you have had to delay treatment... Hope you get better soon xx

Dozy - So glad it was nothing to worry about, hope you're feeling ok now xx

Stirrup - Good luck for your upcoming treatment xx

Laura - Not too long till you get started, exciting times xx

Lama - glad your scan went well. did you get to start your injections today?? xx

Bright - how are you?? xx

I think thats everyone but if I missed anyone sorryyyyy. Hope you're well xx

AFM - I'm feeling ok, few twinges and boobs killing but thats probably due to the progesterone... this wait is crazyyyyy and just want to test but know I can't. less than a week til otd


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey kez no wonder I'd be desperate to test  do you think u will test early? Least not long to go now xx
Yea I can't wait , just glad I have dates to start now.
Just been reading into short and long protocol and trying to figure out why on the short.  A lot people say it's generally people  who haven't responded well to the long protocol or older women with low reserve.  I'm assuming it's as I have pcos and a high Amh.  Think I'm just panicking and worrying  lol they obv no what there talking about lol xx 
Hope everyone else doing g ok at all different points in tx xx


----------



## Bookworm85

Hi - i live in Scotland (Fife region), myself and my husband have been placed on IVF list and waiting our first appointment, really have no idea what to expect, how its works, clueless.com. Any information or words of wisdom would be great. I am currently on 2nd round of clomid which hopefully works so i don't have to go this far but would like to prepare us for what is to possibly come   thanks so much x


----------



## Laurajo33

Welcome queen  

Hope your hanging in there Kez. Its hard work waiting to test. Fingers crossed for you

Welcome Betty..not too long and you get to start

Dozy so glad all is ok. I imagine it was very stressful. No wonder ur BP was up

Good luck to you all! 
Im feeling fine. So side effects yet anyway. Just plodding along. Just cant wait to start stimms 8th Aug. In long protocol so down reg at the mo


----------



## Laurajo33

Oops no side effects i meant


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Welcome bookworm. I like in Scotland, I live in Glasgow.  I am due to start at end of this minth, finally and feels like  even waiting forever.  One thing to remember it's all about waiting  . Waiting for tests and results and more waiting lol.  The waiting list isn't as long g as used to be. I was told I would wait upto a year and I got my letter for the Glasgow royal withing 6 months.  Once you get ur first app they will take more bloods and it's just a brief discussion and then they will book you in for a second app to go over consent forms and what protocol you will be on. They will determine that from your first visit after take your bloods to test you Amh etc. Once you get ur first app it goes in quite quickly from there. Do you no what hospital you will b attending xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

That's great Laura that  you've not been  getting any side effects.    bet ur glad. Least you've not got long to start stimming. Bet still feels like ages away  it's dnt start metformin in the 12th so I'm still a while away yet before stim  but least getting ball rolling xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi mrs f. Yes its all patience and waiting. August will be here soon enough tho. And at least you got a date


----------



## BrightSpark99

Morning All!

Welcome Bookworm and Betty and Stirrup!

Laurajo- glad all is going ok!

Kez- I have everything crossed for you

Mrs F - bet you are pleased the start I is in sight

Lama - how are things?

Dozy - hope all is ok. Did you book the private scan

AFM - nothing much to report. 2 weeks til hols. Seeing a baby obsessed friend tonight. I'm a bit worried she might ambush me with a pregnancy announcement. Why is that people "just want to see your face" when they tell you? Xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Brightspark hope last night wasnt too bad for you


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez.. When is OTD? I tested early.. So did lots of ladies on the 2ww thread.. You have good will power!! How are you feeling? 

MrsF.. I did short protocol.. Apparently there are less side effects cos apparently the down reg of long can be a bit tough on you.. I'd say you're doing short due to your PCOS.. Tho I'm no expert! Either way as long as you get a few eggs at the end, that fertilise into beautiful little embies.. Who cares.. Right?! Focus on the end result so you get though the tough bits.. Now.. I know I'm a fine one to talk.. Easy to dish out the advice.. Not so easy to follow it!

Betty.. I hope you recover quickly! It's all about giving yourself the best possible chance and all that kinda stuff.. It's hard work to stay positive all the time.. But you do sound like you are trying to focus your mind to keep going.. You have made a positive choice to give ourself that chance.. The delays are frustrating and very draining.. But you will get there Hun!

Bookworm.. Hello and welcome! It's a long old journey, be prepared for set backs and emotions to run away with themselves at times! Keep focusing on the end outcome and try hard to find things to do to relax! Reflexology and accupuncture are ace. Some meditation/reflexation CDs or stuff online.. Anything really to keep calm.. Be kind to yourself too..no one wants to be in this situation.. Coping is hard.. But it'll all be worth it in the end! Oh and a notepad.. Lots of prepared questions before appointments and lots of writing down what they say.. Helped me feel in control of a situation that was so out of my hands! Good luck!

Laura.. I'm feeling quite relieved now to be fair and a lot more relaxed! Good news on no side effected.. I hope that continues! 

Bright.. I ended up at my EPU.. I'm all ok but did panic a bit! Hope your friend wasn't too over bearing! 

AFM.. Well finally for 3+ weeks on clear blue today.. On count down to next scan 11 days.. Freaking or some horror stories on here about no embryo in the sack.. So hope that's not me.. Nipples on n off hurt.. But of lower abdominal pains, shoulder tip pain is still bad.. If that really is wind well I'm having no other symptoms and really can't drink any more peppermint tea! Officially move to the next older camp tomorrow as I turn 36.. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed this is successful! MIL to be is driving me mad! Lots of baby chat.. No consideration that I might be trying not to tempt fate.. Very bizarre as she also had a MC between children so you would have thought she'd be more understanding! Anyway.. Must get off my  that is starting to proper fat by lack of serious gym workouts and far too many treats!! Gonna need to take a window out to get me out the house at this rate! Ridiculously tired.. Constantly! 

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey bright spark how did it go last night?  Hope you were OK after it xx
How u hanging in there kez? Not long to go now xx
Laura and lama how's the injections going xx
How you been feeling g dozy? Wnt be long now till your scan, how's the pains in shoulder and arm hope ur taking it easy and resting cx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Glad your feeling ok dozy u will just be really desperate to get this scam and put some of your worries at ease. 
Yea I'm feeling better now , think just as it's getting closer I'm just worrying about everything but after came off last night used my relaxation cd with candles burning and helped chilled me out.
I can totally relate to the MIL as mine can be unbearable at times. Constantly telling me il have one naturally or talking about babies and stuff.  Really upsets me all time. Even when I asked her to stop. N I said any time if I did talk about it I would say "IF WE'RE FORTUNATE ENOUGH" and she will say oh you definitely will n it just makes me so upset and angry but now I just brush it off lol xx
I agree what ur saying about the short protocol if I manage to get eggs and get to transfer il b really lucky xx how's


----------



## Dozydaisy

MrsF.. Almost only a week to go, I think next weekend will be difficult to get though.. But I guess in the meantime as long as I don't have any horrific problems.. I might just feel a glimmer of excitement again!

Try and break it down into the step you're going though, then when you're nearly at the end of that focus on the next step.. If you think about very thing you'll breakdown.. It's too exhausting.. To many what ifs and too many questions! Im glad you got relax and are finding ways to stay calm!

My MIL to be actually said to me the other day, I hope everything is ok as we are really excited to be grand parents! I was like wtf.. Have a moment to think about the pressure you're putting on me.. I know she's just excited .. But sometimes it's like put the filter on!xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Yea I've been doing that dozy and breaking in down to right ok nxt week got hospital then filling week I start metformin and then not long after than I have scan booked so nite doesn't seem as long either and so far it's helping.  For now lol  
Awww I've had that from my mil and it's really hard, you do feel a lot of pressure . I no they dnt mean to but it's just makes things feel worse at times xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi all. Im not too bad. Bit of a fuzzy head yesterday afternoon but been drinking plenty of water. Think i spoke too soon  

I imagine it is frustrating with the MIL saying all those things..

My brother and his gf are expecting a baby in Jan and so is my niece. I am obv very happy for them but so jealous at the same time x


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies, hope you're all well  xx

Laura - I was so jealous when I first found out my brothers girlfriend was pregnant, I couldn't be happy for them for a while and it made me feel awful. Same with my cousins (I'm the second oldest and the only one without a baby now), had to make up an excuse for not going to one of my cousins baby showers, with help from my mum lol... I think its normal to feel like this when we struggle so much to get pregnant, some people really don't know how easy they have it xx

MrsF - I do meditation to help me relax.. there are some awesome ones here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/
 he has different ones for different stages. All the waiting is unbearable at times and people saying flippant remarks like it will will happen do worry, really angers me!! xx

Dozy - HAPPY BIRTHDAY  I bet you can't wait for that scan. I went for a walk a couple of days ago and only managed 20mins before I needed to pee and got a pain in my belly so I went home lol.... Just feel like I'm getting massive now, but oh well. How early did you test and at what point did you get BFP? OTD is 2nd August so only 4 days to go now xx

Bookworm - Welcome  definitely get ready for lots of waits and sometimes delays but try to stay calm, its really hard at times and I have to admit I've had a couple of meltdowns recently but it is so much easier if you avoid them at all costs xx

AFM - I'm now 5dp5dt and really want to test but stopping myself, it does help that my boyfriend has loads of patience and has told me I'm not allowed to test early and even suggested waiting an extra day, you can imagine my response lol... I keep getting twinges, intermittent period like pains and terrible pains in my boobs but guess they could all be due to the progesterone

/links


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Morning in everyone. 
Yea I was the same my sister in law had baby few.minths ago and i was so jealous doesn't help that I didn't really like her lol but they have caused a lot of problems with my MIL.  So sis in law fell out with everyone and she was very insensitive to me about babies and things and I was so upset .
Kez il have a look at that sounds good. That's what I like about my.meditition cd  is that it comes in stages too.  It's really annoying when  you hear all these flippant remarks like oh it will happen when you least expect it.  Or its not the end of the world etc. Surprised how not lost my temper lol 
Do you think you will wait until otd or go early. I think if my hubby suggested waiting an extra day I'd just laugh at him lol.
How's everyone doing today xx
Hope ur fuzzy head feeling better Laura xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Worst remark is..if it dont work...u can always adopt! - thanks i feel so much better now
I'm the only cousin now who has no children and some are on no.5
Fuzzy head is better, im drinking lots of water so think its helping 

Happy Birthday Dozy. Hope you are having a great day!

Kez - not too much longer to wait. I really hope it works out for you..fingers and toes r crossed x If my man said wait another day i would laugh at him  

Lama - how r u feeling on the injections?

Mrs F  your comment did make me laugh. My bro gf is not v nice. She doesnt even come in when he visits she sits the car. Very antisocial!

Bookworm..not too much longer i hope for you to get started


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies.. It's very difficult not to be jealous of anyone else having a baby when we are all trying to desperately hard to make this happen for ourselves! It's almost the ease that some ladies manage to have healthy babies without really trying makes it so much more noticeable for us cos we are so focuses on trying to make it happen.. Which I hope it does for each and everyone of us!

Thanks for the birthday wishes.. I am shattered.. Loads of visitors all day.. Lots of cake! Will be glad of an early night shortly lol. 

MrsF.. Glad you're finding things to relax!

Kez.. I was like that in my 2ww.. You need to take it easy! I tested 6dp5dt.. FRER.. Also did a clearblue digital weeks one.. I think you're right to wait! 

Laura.. Hope you're not suffering too much with side effects 

xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hi Everyone!

Belated happy birthday Dozy!

Very quick one from me just to check in - have been reading posts but crazy busy in run up to holiday to get work done. One week to go - woo hoo!

Kez- hang in there. Not too many sleeps now  

The night out with my friend was actually fine. She was on the wine for one and for another barely mentioned her daughter except when I asked so that was just fine!

Gotta run to Tesco now - no food in house!  Have a great weekend all xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Afternoon all how's everyone? 
Not long to go now kez? How you feeling?
How's u feeling dozy? Not too long now till ur scan bet you feel like it's dragging tho xx
how's the stimming goin Laura and lama?
U all sorted for your holiday bright? Bet you can't wait?

Afm  still feels like ages to go, but collect my meds on Thursday so least that's not too bad. Finally finished decorating full house so glad feel like was never ending lol xx 
Hope ur all having good weekend xx


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies  

MrsF - awesome, hope Thursday comes round quickly for you xx

Laura, dozy & bright - how are you lovelies getting on  xxx

AFM - test tomorrow morning and can't wait. Can't believe I actually managed not to test already to be honest lol xx

Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

How exciting kez . Uve done amazing not to test early.  We're u tempted to test early.  So do you go to the hospital to get it done or you doing it at home xx have everything crossed for you xxx
Hope everyone else doing well xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Mrs f- decorating is hard work. But worth when its all done and looking fab!

Kez- you done brill now testing early. All the best for tomorrow. I really hope its good news for you x x x


----------



## Laurajo33

Not testing early* oops

All good with me   just waiting for the AF after down regging and hope to start stims 8th aug x


----------



## Laurajo33

I think AF means period? I dont really know all the abbrevations yet


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Yea it's hard going Laura  . Dine every room so shattered but least it's all done and dnt need to worry about that. Fingers crossed then ul b getting started stimms soon. That will fly in. Yea af means periods Laura.  I no I'm the same I'm still getting used to the abbreviations it's so hard with some of them lol. I prob wnt start stimming until end month so still feel like got soo long to go xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Bright.. Thanks Hun.. Glad your friend was good.. Hope you had a lovely weekend!

Laura.. The 8th is a good day.. I have my viability scan then.. So I'm looking fwd to then too!

MrsF.. It is deffo dragging.. Glad you've finished the decorating.. You need to pop and come do mine.. Whole house needs gloss redoing lol! Yay to be collecting meds this week! Finally feels like you'll be starting soon!

Kez.. I cannot believe you've had the willpower to not test early! Is yours at the clinic or at home tomorrow? Good luck!!

Afm.. Soooo tired.. Ready for bed at 2030 every night.. Whole thing is draining.. Not sure when the worry eases xx


----------



## BrightSpark99

Hey!

Kez- big big luck and hugs for tomorrow. Everything crossed for you. 

Dozy - i can imagine it's a long slog. Tiredness may be a good thing tho?!?

Mrs F - med collection is exciting. Another step nearer!

Laura - how are symptoms?

Bookworm - when so you start?

Sorry if I have missed anyone. Hope you're all ok!

Xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Brightspark symptoms not too bad thanks. Headaches last week but feeling fine now   how r u?

Dozy aha it is a good date. I will b thinking of you on the 8th..x but im sure tiredness is a good sign

Mrs F. Getting closer and closer but i know it feels such a long way away


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I no Laura just good to finally feel like I'm a step closer. You no urself it's months n months of waiting and just feel frustrating bit it's good that's there's a start in sight  excited to pick meds up even tho not stimming for a while. 

Hahah dozy no bother I'm a master at painting now lol. Least the it isn't that long now but still will feel like an eternity xx

Il b keeping everything crossed for you tomoz kez xxx sending loads positivity thoughts xxxx

U looking forward to your holiday bright spark? Not long now ?
Glad ur feeling bit better now Laura xx
Afm I've been reading a book called the secret and it's really interesting. It's all about positivity and talks about the secret to getting what you want in life and says it's all about law a of attraction.  So need to keep sending our positive thoughts to the world. It's actually really interesting and food for thought xx
Night all xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Good luck today kez xxx keeping everything crossed tor you xxx


----------



## kez26

OMG ladies I only went and got BFP.... I did it at home Dozy and can't quite believe it yet  

Ohhh MrsF I think I have read some of that, its brilliant. I was toold to read it when I was really depressed a few years ago. Didn't read it all though as I hate reading sooooo much xx

Sorry for lack of personals ladies, hope you're all well and doing ok xxxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

OMG kez that's amazing well done that's amazing g news xx sou ds daft but hardly slept as was thinking about you today xxx awww yaaaay on your bfp xxxx


----------



## kez26

awwwwwww bless ya MrsF thats so cute  xxxx


----------



## LunaWop

kez26 said:


> OMG ladies I only went and got BFP.... I did it at home Dozy and can't quite believe it yet
> 
> Ohhh MrsF I think I have read some of that, its brilliant. I was toold to read it when I was really depressed a few years ago. Didn't read it all though as I hate reading sooooo much xx
> 
> Sorry for lack of personals ladies, hope you're all well and doing ok xxxx


I haven't posted in ages, but wanted to take the chance to congratulate you on thi! I hope it sticks and you have happy and healthy nine months!!


----------



## kez26

Awwwww thxxx Luna... Good to hear from you.. Hope you are well xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Kez thats brilliant news!    
Big congrats!


----------



## BrightSpark99

Whoop whoop! Amazing news Kez. Only logged on to see how you were! Hurrah! Xx


----------



## kez26

Awwww thxxx laura and bright... xxxx

Bright -  I feel special today   xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez.. Made up for you!!xxxx yay


----------



## BrightSpark99

What a lovely bit of good news Kez!

How is everyone else doing? 

I cannot wait to the end of the week and my hol. This ttc lark is knackering. Just need a break and then I shall be ready to start. Just want an end to all this uncertainty. Xx


----------



## Rain250610

Hi Ladies,

I have been following this thread and it's really helped reading all your stories and seeing some positive news so iv finally plucked up the courage to join FF and hope you don't mind adding on.

Iv been TTC for 5 years. PCOS and both tubes completely blocked which was only discovered 2 years ago after a hycosy. I lost my Dad and put quite a bit of weight on as I was off work after dealing with the stress so at my appt last year they told me to go away and get my mind and body better soooo eventually 4stone down, healthy BMI I was finally given the okay. 

So I was after a bit of advice, I received my funding letter last Tuesday and so super grateful to be offered 2 rounds but was wondering how long the pack takes to come after you receive funding? I was fortunate enough to receive a letter stating no waiting list in our area so again another bonus finally feels somethings about to begin but I'm sure like you all I'm eager and want to know everything now haha. 

Anyway any help would really be appreciated and hopefully il be on the same journey as some of you really soon.

Rain x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi bright awww I really hope you enjoy your holiday and can relax and chill out and manage to take it easy.  

Kez how u feeling? U on cloud 9? Lol xxx

Dozy how u been feeling?

Laura and lama how's stimms going? When use back to hospital. 

Welcome rain wow that's great on weight loss and everything  else . Plus no waiting list that's great  . Hopefully I've also got pcos answer dh has issues. Hopefully ul find ff really helpful. I've found it so helpful and it's helped me so much. I've been on for couple. Months before start and everyone's been great and so friendly. I was told my wasting list would take upto a year before hear anything but I got letter after 5 n half months which couldn't believe . Had do first app in beg of June with ivf nurse and took bloods and went back and done all consents forms and now due to start hopefully at end month xxx Hope everything goes well for you xx

Afm I'm just so glad feel like getting ball rolling g and picking up meds on Thursday.  Has any one had any experience with metformin? Xx


----------



## Rain250610

Hi MrsF

Thank you for the lovely welcome, your so right I have read lots and listened to an awful lot over the last 5 years but have learned more reading this thread in 2 days. 

That's fabulous news for you wishing you lots of luck and positivity on the next chapter, it must be so exciting knowing your getting your meds this week, I believe the pack is very big 🙈

Iv had my appt with IVF nurse and had my bloods done as been at this point quite a few times then somethings come up or needed some gyny work done, so I'm presuming il just need to go back with passport and photos, I'm just rushing home from work to check the letterbox every evening so hopefully il have that large pack through soon. 

Fabulous news for Kez & Dozy on this thread wishing you lots of positivity. Such a good idea about a holiday Bright I hope it relaxes you. Good luck on the Stimms Laura and & Lama hope they are going well for you. 

Take care everyone x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww that's great that had all that done.  Have you had your consent forms? There is loads. Lol I was quite quick after all that. So is this your first cycle? Do you no what protocol your going to be on yet?
Awww I was the same I felt like had read a lot and understood a lot until I came on here and I'm still learning. 

Xx


----------



## Rain250610

Yes this is my 1st, we where originally going to self fund a few years back as waiting list was so long and I'd had 2 rounds of chlomid, then clinic realized we hadn't had a hycosy so unfortunately due to blockage we've undergone a few years of tests and procedures so after all that I was told I would qualify for NHS hence loosing weight and a bit of a break. 

No not received the consent forms pack yet, filled a few in at the fertility clinic but they said they'd have to post the rest out, just can't wait to get them!!! 

I'm going on short protocol due to PCOS and extremely high AMH how about you? Are you on short because of PCOS? Xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Everyone  

I am 46 next month - DH is 51 
No previous children - been trying since January naturally 
AMH 2.8 - FSH 3.2
Going for compulsory blood tests / DH Analysis at GCRM clinic next Friday then hopefully start Short Protocol soon after fingers crossed. 
Not looking at DE would only consider OE / Natural / IVF options - my friend has twins DE after 6 x IVF.
Have read of very few ladies my age having a healthy baby so going in with our eyes open.
Had acupunture yesterday - amazing!
Both taking Pregnacare / Wellman conception vits & Omega 3 - just bought Co Q10 havent taken them yet??
I am a very positive and young 45/6! A bit overweight but out with my lovely Whippet girl walking daily and just trying to keep calm  

Any advice for me before I potentially start IVF? x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww that's great rain glad it's all going quickly for you  . Yea I'm on short protocol 1 due to pcos and a high Amh.  They are also starting me on metformin nxt week a couple weeks before start injections to help. Did they tell you how high ur Amh was? They will put you on a low dose that's what they have done with me xx

Welcome Highland girl I've heard a lot good things about gcrm, I'm attending GRI.  sounds like ur doing loads to help just try rest and take it easy . Have you thought of relaxation and meditation? I find it really calming.and just it's always a waiting  game. Ul find that. Every stage is a wait lol xx hope it goes in quickly for you.

Morning everyone else hope your all doing well today and feeling ok xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Welcome Rain and Highland girl   The FF page is really helpful and everyone is so lovely. And nice to speak to people who are going through the same as you and understand how you are feeling. I hope you both have good luck with your IVF's.

I'm supposed to start stims on the 8th providing i have my AF before. People say they have it a week after the Down reg injections which was last sunday. I hope i have AF soon or i will have to delay stims until i have a bleed  

Dozy and Kez- how r u feeling?

Mrs F not long now to collect your meds      

Hope you have a lovely holiday Bright. Where are you off to?

Bookworm - have you started yet?


----------



## caz030776

Hey lovely ladies it's so nice to read your experiences it makes me feel slightly less terrified!!! We have been TTC for 3 years,app all is ok with me but my husband has erectile dysfunction from some medication he has to take so we are starting IVF in September. He went to give a 'sample' yesterday but couldn't-I feel awful as I felt bad for him but was also really cross-this is before I even start taking the medication so I dread to think what I'll be like then!!! I'm not very well with ME either so I'm properly stressing out about the whole thing. 😘😘😘


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Caz
..its so easy to stress out. If your anything like me. 1 day im fine and the next stressed out!
Prob not what toy want to happwn but the clinic can surgically retrieve the sperm if need be.
Sept be here before you know it. Good luck x x x


----------



## caz030776

Ah thank you Laura I am a stress head anyway so it's kind of a talent of mine 😊 But I have been fine today-like you say fine one day in bits another!!! Think I'll be better when I get started 😊Xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi caz as Laura said so easy to stress out. I can stress out over simplest thing.  Poor hubby think we forget that part must be so hard for them. 
I've been using the ivf companion meditation and relaxation  cd and find it really helps. 
September will b here before you no it.
Hope everyone else doin ok xx


----------



## lama321

Hi Everyone,

Not had chance to catch up with everyone... just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS Kez fantastic  !!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

I think I noticed Laura waiting for AF hope it turns up on time.

I started stimming last Friday (all was well with the recipient too yeay). Had a slight panic when I realised what I was doing driving all day with the drugs in the car but my improvised fridge worked well without freezing the drugs phew! Any way well worth it for the holiday in the caravan in Yorkshire  And now I have less than 24 hours till my action scan (def recommend going on holiday lots during treatment). Still not many side effects although I did manage to pick a bad spot on my tummy one day and give myself a bruise.. ouch! It hurt so I took the needle out again without injecting and picked a different spot but I've still got the bruise not sure what I hit :O I thought I'd be totally hormonally crazy by now but I'm not... hope the drugs are doing their stuff and I have some nice follies tomorrow


----------



## lama321

Laura - any sign of AF? Mine was 4/5 days later than usual after starting on the Suprecur / Buserelin on day 21

MrsF - great not long not till you get started!

Dozy - how is it going? 

Bright - are you on hols now? Hope you have a fab time

Welcome to Highlnd Girl, Caz and Rain - you can see my story in my signature if you have any questions on my 3 year journey to this point. 

Ooh it is good to be back online and catching up with everyone. Although I am still trying to largely ignore why I am spraying my nose 4 times a day and injecting at night! Lol it is still not really real yet.


----------



## Laurajo33

Not yet lama. If nothing by tomorrow i will have to call hosp and re book. As i have a monday morning appointment.

Have u had many side effects?


----------



## Laurajo33

Sorry Lama I missed your first post, My head is in the shed today haha

Glad you haven't had many side effects and good luck for tomorrow


----------



## lama321

Hi Laura, thanks, oh I hope AF comes soon for you... rather ironic how up till now we spent our time praying AF didn't come then suddenly everything is turned on its head. Try to find something to occupy you.

I have been really surprised at the lack of side effects. I've been trying to drink plenty but have felt pretty normal. Lol so now I start to wonder if it is working. I just noticed today that my body is giving me my usual entering the fertile window stage signs... hope that is normal.. basically a lot of CM sorry if that is TMI.  I'll ask about it tomorrow. Need to find a cool bag too from somewhere incase they give me the trigger. Wow that has been 4 weeks since I started on the nasal spray now, and today is day 7 of the stimms... holiday's rock! I have spent more than half of that time away on holidays, I'm lucky to have flexible part time work


----------



## Laurajo33

Haha your so right, when you want an AF  it doesn't come..so annoying, Its such a long process and don't want any more delays. My friend suggested jumping up and down haha   

A holiday is just what you need, must be lovely to relax and keep yourself busy  . I'm working more hours than normal to make up lieu time for when I need it off for EC etc

I'm sure everything is fine though and when you have your scan tomorrow it will help you feel at ease. 

ASDA sells cool bags and the freezer blocks

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW!


----------



## lama321

I hope so... I'm egg sharing so I gotta get at least 8 eggs at egg collection... just a little bit of pressure!
I think I am starting to feel my ovaries getting full though... fingers crossed!

I just googled apparently my appetite could be down to the drugs... so hungry!


----------



## kez26

Hiii ladies,

Lama, I didn't get many side effects and got a lot of CM one day and that made me worry but its normal. How many follies did you have at your last scan? did I read you have a scan tomorrow?? I'm sure you will be absolutely fine, I was made to think I was only going to get 6 as I was a bit of a slow starter but they ended up collecting 8 good ones  xx

Laura - hope AF comes soon lovely so you can get started. mine was super late before my last treatment and was really stressing me out, its horrible xx

MrsF - hope you're getting on ok xx

Caz - I stressed quite a lot at different points but found meditation at night helped me loadsssss xx

Welcome Rain and Highlandgirl - so nice to see new people joining... Want to wish you lots of luck on your journeys, I will say this forum has helps me a lot throughout this whole process xx

Bright - how are you?? Hope you have a lovely holiday xx

Dozy - how are you getting on?? xx

AFM - went doc yesterday to request an early scan so I don't need to go all the way to london and pay £165... he referred me but they might say no, but I have found somewhere local that does it for £50 so will book in with them if needed  just trying to get them to prescribe me progesterone till I'm 12 weeks now, which they should as long as the lister tell them I need it... Can't believe how tired and bloated I feel already its madness, definitely think its twins at the moment.


----------



## lama321

Haha wow Kez I had forgotten you had two put back wow! Would you be keen on the idea of twins?

Yes my action scan is tomorrow... I may get the trigger or I may just get another scan next week. I haven't had a scan yet (since baseline)! I was reading about other people and I thought this was actually quite far in for the first scan... I'll be 7 days in stimming. My natural cycles are usually pretty fast I pop out an egg on day 11/12 most months. Good to know on the CM front and on the egg count front!

Hope they refer you for an early scan soon... you must be keen to get a peep inside  xx


----------



## Rain250610

Hi Everyone 

Thank you all for a lovely welcome. 

Lama - My best friend never had her scan till day 8 of stimming so all positive on that front - best of luck for tomorrow. 

Kez - Wow on the possibility of twins, I would love to put 2 in but NHS won't let you apparently - early scan would definitely be my choice too bet you can't wait to see! 

MrsF - hope you got your meds today, hope your well! 

Laura - hope AF comes for you, we all dread the day it comes in our usual cycle, I get so bad tempered and upset the day it arrives even though I know it's virtually impossible to get a BFP naturally it's easy to say though not to stress waiting for it to arrive. Wishing you lots of positivity.

Caz - I hope your not feeling too stressed still, are you thinking of doing any acupuncture or reflexology? Iv booked a couple of seasons in and also started yoga which weirdly has really helped relax me these past few months. 

Hi Highland - good luck with this crazy journey hope we can share our experiences together. 

Bright - hope your enjoying your holiday. 

AFM - Just received another letter to make an appointment apparently our clinic are doing the consent forms with us now so they've just asked me to take my passport and some photos in so I'm super happy how things are progressing. 

Take care xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Thank you all. Fingers crossed

Rain- Great you got an appointment and hopefully not too much longer to get started

Kez - Twins would be amazing! How do you feel that it may be? Hopefully have your scan soon then. I would pay and have one early too if i was you

Caz - hope you are feeling better and less stressed today


----------



## lama321

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all doing well... I'm rather devastated today, I think I just hit the first real bit of rollercoaster 

Scan was not great at all... I've only got 3 follies that are worth mentioning at the moment at around 13-15mm. Nurse said not to panic we just need to give the others (there are quite a few small ones) time and hopefully some will burst into life. Booked in for another scan on Monday morning but I might get a call back later today once the doc has reviewed my notes. There was no talk of upping the dose but I may get called in at the weekend for another scan. Hubby was late picking me up (hadn't had time to dry my hair so I was freezing just wanting to burst into tears but stuck on the pavement for 20 minutes after scan... not fun!) so I exploded at him a bit. Eugh now I need to go into work...

Hope you are all having a better day than me... I have a feeling this is going to be a long weekend.


----------



## Laurajo33

So sorry hun  
Hope you are feeling a bit better now.
Did you have a call back?
Hopefully you will have lots more on monday hun. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies.. How are you all? It's been very busy on here.. Glad to see lots of new ladies.. Hope you're not finding it too much of a rollercoaster.. In my opinion it does have lots of twists and turns and you really do have to learn to try as best you to go with it. Throughly recommend fertility reflexology and acupuncture. As well as any relaxation you can get your hands on..  Whether that be YouTube, an app or a cd.. Anything to try and stay calm and get some time away from the craziness! Good luck whatever stage of your journey you are at!

Kez.. Did you book anything? Hope your EPU do one for you

MrsF.. How are you doing? 

Lama.. It'll turn around.. Just keep going.. It's amazing what can happen in a few days

Laura.. Hot water bottle.. Should help

Afm.. Nausea has now officially checked in.. Heartburn in the middle do the night and I am completely exhausted.. If there's not a bouncy baby in that bubble on Monday with a strong heartbeat I'll be knocked for six!xx


----------



## lama321

Thanks Laura, Dozy,

Dozy - I am so excited for your scan on Monday! Nausea sounds like good news 

Kez - how are you doing?

Laura - any sign of AF?

Rain - glad things are moving along

I'm feeling a bit better just need a soak in the bath and a good sleep, I managed to do ok at work in the end and I have an understanding boss which helps. I have been reading that suddenly things can get moving.... fingers crossed. I have also come across a link between saturated fats and low egg count...  I generally have a fairly healthy diet but I could certainly reduce those a bit so going super healthy now. Ouch I just pinged the needle back out when trying my leg for the first time tonight... hmm belly or leg....not sure which I prefer. I was told today that I had been doing the jabs a bit high but when I go lower it hurts and I bruise in my belly so she had suggested the leg instead.


----------



## Laurajo33

Dozy - did u have reflexology throughout your treatment? I think i need to try something to help me relax
Will be thinking of you on Monday x

Lama - i found the leg alot more painful. I know we end up looking like pin cushions by the end of it.

No AF yet. Hosp said if it comes by sat to still go in Monday but i cant see that happening tbh. So have to call them monday 8am to re book. Bit gutted im slightly delayed but somethings we just cant control i guess. Tried hot water bottle last night but nothing yet

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## Dozydaisy

Laura.. I started reflexology a month or so before stims, I did short protocol so not that long before really. I had quite a few treatments whilst I was stimming and between EC and ET.. I went with her advice on when was best to have it. I started acupuncture a good 3/4 months before.. I like both. But LOVE reflexology and would continue with it even if I wasn't going thought this ... I'd do anything that helps you relax 

Keep on with the hot water bottle.. Your AF will come, the more you worry the more likely it is to take its time.. You know what it's like.. Never gonna play ball! Good luck Hun xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone sorry not been on my dh took me away for lovely spa and hotel to chill and relax before tx starts xx just back  was so nice just to relax xx
Hope everyone's doing good. Il b thinking of you on Monday  dozy fingers crossed xxx 
Hopefully they will refer you kez and you can get the early scan. X

Hope ur af comes soon for you Laura xx
That's great rain that it's all going quickly for you xx

Afm i collected meds on Thursday yaaaay.  Start metformin nxt Fri and booked in for scan on 22nd so hopefully if af plays ball I should start stimms around then xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Mrs F thats sound lovely..what a great DH you have  
Just what you need before it all starts. 
Woo hoo you got ur meds ! Hope they go ok for you.

Dozy - i will look into reflexology  

Afm - AF has arrived!


----------



## Dozydaisy

Great news Laura! Very pleased for you.. Crazy eh we spend forever hoping our AF won't arrive then we spend the month before TX praying for it to hurry up! Lol

MrsF.. Your OH sounds ace! Could he pass some top tips onto mine lol xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww yaay Laura UK b glad af here. Totally agree with dozy it's funny how all our life we dread it coming and then we want it to come lol.
Lol thanks dozy he had defo been trying to pamper me and look after me.  
How's everyone doing and feeling xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Haha Dozy..i know right, never straight forward


----------



## Rain250610

Hey Ladies,

Hope your all having a relaxing weekend.

Laura - Yeyyyy for you bet you've never been so happy to see it! I'm so pleased you can stick to your appt Monday, il be thinking of you.

MrsF - How lovely what a thoughtful DH you have il be telling  mine to up his game haha. So pleased you got the meds and things are on track super exciting. 

Dozy - Ohh that's interesting about reflexology, iv booked acupuncture only 5 sessions to start is it worth changing do you think? Hope your nausea hasn't been too bad over the weekend.

Lama - I'm glad you sound a bit more positive, poor you on the bruising though 🤕

AFM - I have an appt booked for Friday, I have received & completed all the forms they were not as bad as I expected. We did receive a DVD from the clinic, interviews with the professors, Embry's etc... It was actually really interesting looking at the labs and the technology they use just putting things into lamens terms has made it less stressful, although iv watched it about six times already haha it will be worn out by Friday just incase I miss anything. 

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday xxx


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi All,

Thanks for the welcome 
We have bloods / swimmer analysis and consents appt on Friday 12th and I should be on day 1 of my cycle on that same day or thereabouts - can anyone fill me in on how long approx everything takes I am going to be completing the short protocol?
Can you also give me the list of abbreviations? Thanks !
I had acupuncture on Tuesday loved it - back again on Wednesday - massage last Friday and massage today - trying to stay calm! 
xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Rain.. If you can afford it, I'd do both, I think acupuncture is more linked to making it more successful, there was a UK study recently makes an interesting read.. This is via the lady that I see for acupuncture.

http://www.fertility-support.co.uk/2992/the-times-july-5th-2016/

Reflexology is just really relaxing and in my opinion is on par with a massage and feeling super chilled out.. It's all meant to be linked to general wellbeing, but more linked to internal organs than a general massage. I'd also if you don't already take a notepad and write out your questions before you go and write down stuff you want to remember. Just try and take in enough to get you through the stage you're at. Trying to think about it all end to end is mindblowing.. I found when I tried to do that I sent myself into a frazzled state!

Highland.. Hello.. For me I had to call my clinic on day 1 of my AF then I was scanned day 3 and started stims meds that night. I was then back 5 days later, then every 2 days for a scan, all in the morning so if my meds needed to change then that happened that evening .. Lots of clinics differ tho, I've read lots where they scan lots later into it, so to be fair you'll get a better idea when you go for your first appt. I did lay it on thick about juggling around work, as they weren't very forthcoming about when EC and ET might be. Probably cos everyone differs. There is a thread on here about how long on average ppl took to stim.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324908.0

It took me 12 days of stims, did trigger on day 12 too, EC is 36 hours after trigger and then my embies went to blast so ET was 5 days later. That can vary too depending on quality. I think it's anything from 2-5 days. Good luck Hun xx

There is an abbreviation lost on here somewhere too, but I can't find it.

/links


----------



## Rain250610

Morning everyone,

Dozy - Thanks so much for the info that really helps. Il definitely look into the reflexology aspect, I only went for acupuncture as my clinic offer it as a private service and they sent a reccomendation out. Tbh at this point I'm not stressed which is great but from past experiences the stress just comes out of nowhere and hits me like a ton of bricks and then I have panic attacks which is certainly not healthy. Iv booked myself a facial for Thursday so hopefully il be all calm on Friday. 

Highland - we have an appt on the same day & strangly my AF is due 13th, have you already been given meds to mean you start on this cycle? 

Hope everyone else is well! 

Xxx


----------



## Rain250610

Oh I forgot Dozy - my DH was thoughtful and bought me a lovely notebook for all my questions ( I love stationary weirdly haha). Iv created a list of 2 pages already, the poor nurse on Friday 🙈 Xxx


----------



## lama321

Laura - yeay so glad AF turned up just in time! Hope it goes well tomorrow.

Dozy - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow too

Rain - great that you are getting everything clear and you are doing accupuncture.

HighlandG - not sure about short protocol... think you just start stimming straight off so I guess guess 8 - 16 days of stimming + 1 day till trigger +1.5 days to EC (egg collection) +3 - 5 days before ET (egg transfer). So somewere between 14 days and 24 days? from starting the jabs to having any embies put back. Hope Af arrives on time for you. Will you start on day 3 of your cycle?

AFM - well I have just completely baffled myself with dietary info! Pain under ribs much better  Eugh there goes my alarm for that sodding nasal spray! The long protocol is sooooo looooong sigh! Does everyone else get the horid taste as the spray drissles down the throat after a couple of min? yuck! Maybe the hormones are kicking in I feel rather short on patience at the moment. Still don't feel like my ovaries are much bigger than on Friday however  I'm settling in for a long period of stimming...


----------



## Laurajo33

Well Ladies i think i spoke too soon..i thought my AF started yesterday but was light. And nothing today. Sorry if tmi..
I think its on its way tho as had period pains all day. I got to call clinic in the morning but i think i'm going to be delayed a few days. Oh well...nothing i can do about it


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi everyone hope everyone doing OK. 
Awww here's hoping Laura that it is ur af x
Lama that's rotten I couldn't image the nasal spray, I was .pretty worried about that than injections lol.

Highland girl il b starting short protocol soon and was told would b stimming anywhere between 6-14 days and then 1.5 days til EC and then about 3-5daysfor transfer .

Rain that was really nice of ur dh especially when he knows u love stationary, best to get as much info as can think of it had 5 pages bit nurse had covered most of it before had chance to ask lol xx

Afm had really tough today a was really emotional for some reason. Think cos starting soon n just felt really overwhelmed. Poor dh and mum as when went to visit her I just couldn't stop breaking heart. Feel daft now tho xx


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi Ladies,

We have our bloods / swimmer analysis / consents appt on Friday and I should be on or around day 1 so hoping to start asap after that - I am going on Flare protocol so not sure of start day but hoping it will be soon!
Never been in hospital or had any treatment before apart from colposcopy in 2008 so all new for us!
Will know more once we have has the swimmers checked 
Its a long shot as my eggs are nearly 46 and DH is 51 - been given max 3% chance but I am a young 45 so heres hoping...
xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Highlandgirl - I wish you all the luck in the world! Massage sounds like a great idea. I don't many of the abbreviations myself to be honest. I know AF is period, BFP-Positive, BFN- Negative, DH- Husband but that's about it 

Mrs F - I hope you are ok today. I understand how you feel. it is overwhelming what we have to go through, but lets hope it will all be worth it in the end . fingers crossed for you x

Dozy - Been thinking of you today. Hope the scan has gone well 

Lama - Did you have a check up today? Thinking of you x

Rain - Lovely DH bought you stationary  knowing you love it  

afm  AF arrived and I called the clinic and they still wanted to see me today. Nurse is happy with what she saw and I start stims this evening yay! getting a step closer


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies.. Well it's official I have a baby inside me with a health strong heartbeat! I've been officially discharged from my clinic to the regular midwife today.. In shock.. Just told my OH nan and she's over the moon! It's measuring 7+1.. Loving the moment just now and tying to just be and not worry about the next stage. Never give up hope!

Will catch up on you all later on xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Dozy that's fantastic news! So pleased for you


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww that's amazing dozy I bet ur over the moon that's great so chuffed for u xx

That's ks Laura yea feeling a bit better today  . Just could t stop yestersy lol. Yaaaay that's great how you feeling about starting stimms x

Hope ur app went well today Highland girl x

How was ur check up lama? Xx
hope everyone ok xx


----------



## Rain250610

Oh wow what a day for everyone!

Congratulations Dozy - this is just amazing news, it's so lovely reading something with such an amazing outcome. I wish you so much health & happiness 😘

Laura - amazing news & so good to get on them Stimms bet you can't wait to just get going, hope it's not too painful! 

MrsF - so sorry to read you where down yesterday, there is nothing anyone can say or do to take that feeling away but you have a plan of action now and not long to go before everything properly starts try and think of a positive result and get back to that relaxing spa DH bought you.

Highland - I hope your swimmer are great and your good to go asap.

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Evening everyone hope everyone doing OK st all our different stages xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

All good here..stims are a pain in the bum to mix ans got a lovely bruise from yesterdays attempt. But happy with how things are going so far.

Mrs f . Only a few more days to start  

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Dozydaisy

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

That link contains the abbreviations ladies..

MrsF.. You collect your meds tomorrow.. Woohoo!! Hope you're feeling better today Hun xx

Laura.. What are you on? Believe me you'll get quick at mixing in the end and jabbing it in! I could do 4 injections, 3 that had to be mixed within 10 mins by the time is was due EC.. The first two I did took me nearly an hour of watching the videos on how to mix and how to inject lol

Highland.. Good luck for Friday.. Hope it all goes well! 

Rain, Lama, Kez.. How are you all doing?xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks ditzy but I'm starting my tablets this Friday.  I'm starting on metformin and then provisionally booked in for my scan for the 22nd so hopefully if mu af deb ides to play ball and come in time (which is does when feels like it)  I've had probs with my af for years I nvr had any for about what years and then they came back with a vengeance for about 4months solid. Was awful and then from then they came every few months.  But had wee op last year after took I'll on honeymoon and since that they have became more regular lol bit prob this month they wnt hahah x so if that scan goes well il b starting stimms.  Xx how you feeling you must still b on cloud 9 xx

Thanks Laura how ru? What day stimms are you on? I have to have 2 injections a day not looking forward to that lol x

Lama hope your well how did the checkup go.

Kez how u been getting on?  When do you go for your scan?

Tain, Highland girl hope ur getting on OK xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Gosh MrsF.. You have been through it .. Fingers crossed it all plays ball for you! Can't believe you're finally about to start.. What a journey so far eh!

I'm feeling shattered to be fair.. The excitement is quickly followed by what ifs and worry.. Trying hard to keep being postive but it is sooooo hard.. I'm in with the midwife a week today, so should find out when my 12 week scan is.. Approx 5 weeks. I am planning to have a reassurance one inbetween. But then part of me thinks I'm better off not knowing either way til official scan cos I woulsnt be able to anything if something was wrong .. It's difficult.. And so draining.. It really is get through one bit then get onto the next but of worry. Which is mental cos I am so lucky to be where I am.. Postive thinking! Right?! Lol xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I no. I think at first you just think get through with the treatment  and all with b ok of its a bfp. But as you said each stage brings more worries and different possibilities that we think of what could happen.  Tbh  dnt think u would ever really settle until baby here xx 
It's so hard to try b positive all time isn't it. And I no people try b nice and say just try not worry etc. But when they dnt understand its just frustrating listening to things like that all time.

I'm due to start in my new nursery tomorrow and I'm really nervous as I have to go in and tell them starting ivf . Plus I dnt no anyone here and one of the girls is pregnant so dnt want any of them to no as I dnt want any awkwardness or feeling g sorry for me and if it doesn't work then I'm gonna find it hard around her. That sounds awful. Would b different if I knew her . Just need to wait and see how goes tomorrow so between that and tx starting heads all over the place lol x


----------



## Laurajo33

Mrs f - Good luck at the new nursery tomorrow. It must be hard not knowing anyone and having to tell them about ivf. I have just told my manager and no one in my work place knows only her. Could you do that maybe?
Hope you AF plays ball and turns up on time and not too many side effects

Dozy - Like Mrs F said , I think it will be hard to fully relax until your baby arrives but cherish every moment. I hope I will get a bit quicker as the days go on. How many days did you have until EC? I have a scan 15th Aug

I'm on day 3 of Menopur 225ui. so I have to mix 3 vials and I have to still jab suprecur. Hate needles lol But has to be done


----------



## Dozydaisy

MrsF.. You'll be good tomorrow, always daunting starting a new job! Wishing you lots of luck!! I'm sure you'll make friends with them quickly.. And don't tell them, unless you want to want to tell them.. I found it hard to keep it completely to myself as when I was having an off day it was easier to say look this is going on and this is why I'm not with it.. Everyone was very understanding and my boss has been pretty ace.. Do what feels right for you xx

I think even when a baby actually comes along that's a whole new world of worry! Lol 

Laura.. It's so fiddly but it'll soon be second nature.. I was on 150 of menopur, 150 of Bemfola and then they threw Cetrotide in and upped my Bemfola.. It does get a whole lot easier.. I did 12 days of stims meds, did my trigger injection on the 12th day too and three EC was 36 hours later so.. 14 days til EC. Then ET was 5 days later. 

Everyone is different tho, so don't worry if you're different or responding differently.. They'll adjust your meds if needed and keep scanning you to keep you on track.. I was at the hospital every other day for a week and half in the end.. Right pain in the  but sooooo worth it!xx


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Hi Ladies 

Starting treatment soon, drugs have been ordered and will start the nasal spray on day 21 of my next cycle if AF ever arrives! I swear all the times I was willing her not to come and now I want it to she is taking her time! I have two cysts on my left ovary so have been prescribed the pill to take once AF arrives - has anyone else had to do this before they start? 
Feeling really anxious but excited about finally being able to start this journey. Any words of advice for this emotional roller coaster? I have a pretty good support system around me but don't actually know anyone going through this. 

Happy Wednesday xx


----------



## Rain250610

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all well 😘 

MrsF - Yey for AF due & the start of your journey I'm so excited to hear how you get on. Works a tricky one but like everyone said you don't need to tell them yet I suppose get a feel for it first. Iv worked for my company for 11 years and only told my boss of our issues last month & that was only because I have to travel abroad for work & was due to go in September so didn't want to commit incase the ball rolled quickly. I was quite relieved tbh as I always get the 'when are you having a baby' questions so at least that's stopped now. Good luck on your first day though - fresh beginnings all round. 

Dozy - I can imagine the anxiety of it all but I suppose it makes every milestone a greater achievement. Good luck hanging on for the 12 week scan but agree it will be better waiting. So have you been discharged as such from your clinic now? 

Laura - wow I bet that's super confusing and time consuming mixing, are you administrating yourself or your OH? Hope they get easier for you! 

Hi Liianne & welcome. I'm also new to this and found it really useful over the last week or so, like you I have a great support network but talking to others at similar stages has really reassured me. It's was also prescribed the pill during gyny treatment to help with cysts everything was fine and no further action was needed but I don't know much about it during treatment. Hope everything goes quickly for you. 

I was wondering does anyone take Pregnicare preconception? Iv been taking them but noticed I'm putting weight on don't know if it's related but I am pretty strict on my diet. I just wonder if it's better just taking folic acid on its own as that all my professor said is needed. 

Anyway hope your all having a great Wednesday & everyone else is ok. 

Xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Liianne.. Hello.. Welcome.. Hope you're doing ok.. The journey is a little crazy at times! Best to put things into place to help you relax and switch off as much as you can.. Be prepared for change.. That way you'll cope well xx

Rain.. Yup discharged back to the regular midwife now.. Kind of scary but exciting at the same time! I have my first appt with her. I'm going to pay for a private scan airline week 10.. I can't possibly wait 5 weeks! I thought the 2ww was bad lol. I took an array of vitamins and supplements.. But then my AMH is low and I had a low AFC so I was prepared to take anything that would improve egg quality. I took pregnacare conception.. I'd say that I didn't notice any weight gain due to that. But when I was full blown stims and my ovaries ached I put weight on cos I wanted carbs and had to give my spin and circuits classes a miss.. Struggling now with lack of exercise xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Dozy- thanks for that. Least i got an idea how long it may be. But agree everyone is different . From monday i have to scan every other day too. I dont blame tou booking a scan. It is a long time to wait..this ivf really tests us and have to be so patient with all the waiting.

Rain - Yeah im doing it myself. Getting a bit easier each day. I'm also taking pre conception tablets. I have put on a little.weight

Hi Liianne , welcome to the page. It is all abit of a rollercoaster, plenty of waiting, patience and ups and downs. Its great you have a good support around you. And i found this site and the ladies really helpful as we are all going through the same and understand how each other is  feeling. Good luck with your treatment. I hope it all works out for you x


----------



## Wishing0naStar

Morning 

Thank you for the welcome , hope you're all well today. 

Rain- I have been taking the pregnacare preconception and have put on a little weight too - I didn't connect the dots but now it makes sense Im pretty good with my diet and go to the gym regularly but couldn't understand why the scales were being so horrible! 

MrsF- My consultant told me you don't have to tell your work place anything unless you want to of course, I have told some of my close colleagues at work purely for support but have decided not to tell my boss until I absolutely have to. Hope your first day is going well 

AF arrived today so I am on track to start the nasal spray on 31st and all my drugs should be delivered for tomorrow xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Welcome liianne good luck with your cycle I hope it all goes well.

How you getting on Laura?

How's you feeling rain.

I'm the same dozy I'm missing my fitness classes as it's a big thing for me. I had to stop as I damaged shoulder but soon I wnt b able to as start stimms. Ru gonna go back to a lot exercise during ur pregnancy? 

Afm first day went OK.  Not sure about everyone but hey ho just get used to it. My boss seems really like and understanding. I had to tell her as my works not flexible as I work in a nursery but she seems really great about it and hopefully a lot of help xx
Finally started my metformin yaaaay I no its still not proper tx yet but still feel like finally started my journey xxx hopefully my af will.play nice and I can get my scan on 2wnd xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi all

Mrs f its great that you have started. First couple of days was slow for me. but its gone really quick now. Fingers crossed AF plays ball. Glad work went well and Boss is understanding 

Liiane. Great AF is here so u can get started 

Hope everyone is ok . Im so glad its friday tomorrow. Have a nice relaxing weekend i hope before scan monday


----------



## Rain250610

Happy weekend ladies. 

Hope you are all well. 

Thanks for the advice Dozy. I'm definitely going to struggle during Stimms for bad food been on quite a strict diet and completely cut out carbs for 6 months but when my AF is here I dream of bread haha so I know I will definitely be giving in. I also do Hiit classes that are quite extreme which iv been informed today I won't be able to continue so I'm conscious I'm going to balloon quite quickly, but it will be worth it hopefully. 

Liianne - Glad I'm not the only one affected by the vitamins - my consultant said today they where not necessary just folic acid so iv stopped taking them so il let you know if I see a change. 

MrsF - Glad you started your metformin it's definitely worth celebrating the start of the journey.

Laura - Hope your injections are going well and your ready for you're scan Monday.

AFM - iv been to clinic today & booked in my med appointment for 30/08 & as AF due tommorrow I will start on that day too which is very exciting. Everything went so quick and my lovely notebook didn't get used but now I wish it did. Apparently I'm started on tablets for 10 days and then straight onto Stimms, they gave me a rough timeline and think EC will be roughly between 22nd-29th of Sept if all goes to plan. They are still worried about high AMH which is 23 I do have a concern though as I suffer with my AF's and blackout with the pain but as of today they've asked me not to take any of the strong painkillers I usually take (codine) and just have paracetamol which is freaking me out already as they don't relieve anything for me so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my body realizes I need a break and goes easy on me but that's probably going to be wishful thinking!

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend xxx


----------



## lama321

Hello ladies, sorry I kinda jumped across to the July/August cycle board. Been popping back to check on you all but haven't had chance to post.

Dozy - so happy all is going well. Yes you are right as far as babies go the worry never ends! But with pregnancy the futher you go the better it gets x

Anyone heard from Dolly recently I messaged her a while ago?

Kez - how are you going I have been thinking of you x

Rain - great that you have a start date

Laura, MrsF - you are on your way fab!

Liianne - hi - not long till you start either

AFM - well after very depressing scan I cut out the saturated fats based on findings of low egg number with diets with saturated fat and then cut out the sugar too just for good measure and upped the protein (aiming for veg protein rather than meat) Any way shocked the nurse 3 days later and things got better and better. I had EC yesterday and they found 14!!!! So 7 for me 7 for the recipient (I'm egg sharing). Phew I was worried about letting the other family down. Phone call this morning told us that out of the 7 6 were mature and 5 of those had definately fertilised possibly even all 6!!!! So feeling super chuffed and on top of the world. Going to enjoy tomorrow and not stress about Sunday's update. All going well I'll be in for ET on Tuesday! 

Wishing you all the best of luck in your treatment I'll pop back again and see how you are all getting on. xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Wow that's great lama . Hope you can relax now and have nice weekend.  Xx hope it all goes well and can go ahead on Tuesday. 

Rain I usually do a lot of extreme hiit classes and 20ks and boxing but even before tx starts I've cut it down to walk as dnt want my body under any more pressure plus damaged shoulder so I'm not allowed lol otherwise I prob wold haha.
We sound as if we're on pretty similar protocol. What tabs is it. I've just started metformin and once my af come il b starting stimms. Menopur and cetrotide.  I've been put on low dose as I have a high Amh of over 40.il b on the metformin through the tx aswell .

Laura I hope u have a relaxing weekend and scan goes well on Monday morning what time is ur scan ? Xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Rain- I hope your AF will be kind to you 

Lama - That's great news. I was thinking of you x Good luck for Tuesday

Mrs F - my scan is at 9.50am Monday. I hope everything will be as it should be.
I'm on menopur too 225ui, My Amh was 27. They said that was good for my age 33 almost 34 x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Good luck for ur scan Laura.  
That's what I will b on with menopur. But on cetrotide also as on shirt protocol. Well least I no mines isn't way too high at 49. N I'm 32 so guess not too bad xx


----------



## lama321

Hi Ladies, thanks for all the kind thoughts

A few days closer for those waiting to start 

Laura - hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

I got an update this morning, apparently 2 are doing really well but there may be others that make it to blast too. So hope is to transfer 1 and have a  too! Transfer is 10:30 on Tuesday. Now just got to   my uterus is up to the task... the last part to test post PID... slightly worried that my right tube is probably blocked. Will ask them to check for hydro and fluid in the uterus prior to transfer.


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies,

looks like I have loads to catch up on... Might take me a while lol

Lama - I apparently had PID in the past and both of my tubes are blocked but with no fluid. Have you had fluid in yours before? I'm sure it comes up on scans if there is so I'm sure you will be fine  fingers crossed for your transfer xx

MrsF - how are you getting on? Hope you're well xx

Rain - fingers crossed AF arrives soon xx

Laura - good luck with your scan today xx

Dozy - how is pregnancy going?? Have you stopped worrying yet?? xx

Liianne - Welcome and lots of luck on your journey. I was on nasal spray, get ready with a sweet or a strong mint the taste is not very nice but defo beats more injections lol  xx

Hopefully I've not missed anyone, sorry if I have, I hope you're doing well xx

AFM - I'm 5wks and 6days pregnant today and still can't believe it. I've booked an early scan for this Saturday to check everythings ok and see if I have 1 or 2 heartbeats   Then I have my first midwife apt on 1st Sept.. It's all go now xx


----------



## lama321

Kez - so good to hear from you... I kept looking out for posts from you.

Oooh how exciting! I can't wait to hear how your scan goes!!!! 

Well no fluid was ever seen on scans in my tubes but in the HSG one of them blew up like a balloon... fairly excruciating! It was never detected on ultrasound as a hydro even though I asked lots of docs to check. That tube was removed and post removal analysis confirmed it was a hydro (or had been). The right one never ballooned on the HSG so that is good but I'll be getting them to check before they put little embie back tomorrow that there is no fluid anywhere. Fingers crossed!


----------



## kez26

Lama - fingers crossed for no fluid and hope transfer goes well   

I'm excited for my scan, might make it feel more real lol... Have an awesome day  x


----------



## Laurajo33

Kez - Bet you can't wait for your scan. exciting times!

Lama - Good luck for tomorrow!  

Had my scan today, Lining if fine at 8.5cm and from what I could tell the nurses says there is about 16 follies 4 12cm a few 10cm and a couple of smaller ones. She says this is what they would expect on day 8 on stims but Dr has asked I up my dose from 225ui to 300ui and go back Wednesday morning for another scan.
But my left ovary was a little high so couldn't see much.
Not sure if this scan was good or bad


----------



## kez26

Laura - thats sounds like a good scan to me  better than all of mine during stimms... Good luck for scan on Wednesday  

OMG really excited today, just want Saturday to come already


----------



## Laurajo33

I think its mm not cm lol


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Aww kez that's amazing xx how exciting xx roll on Saturday xx how have you been feeling xx

Laura that sounds really good how ru feeling about it xx have they have u an estimated EC?

Lama good luck for tomorrow xx 
Rain hope we turns up soon. Hope everyone else doing OK xx

Afm I'm fine still feeling quite naseus and sore stomach from metformin dreading adding another one on Thursday.  Hopefully everything will b worth it xx


----------



## Rain250610

Hi Everyone

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Kez - Wow how amazing - I bet this week drags but Saturday will soon be here, are you still thinking you may hear 2 little heartbeats? 

Lama - best of luck for tomorrow sending lots of positive thoughts your way. 

Laura - Congrats on the scan, it must be so nerve wracking not knowing what things should be at but they wouldn't give you false hope so sounds great. Good luck Wednesday hope everything stays on plan for you. 

MrsF - Sorry to hear your feeling poorly, it will all be worth it, hope your second dose on Thursday goes ok.

AFM - AF arrived Saturday - Yey! I was very happy to put a big Day 1 circle on my calendar. Was really poorly as anticipated, felt like a fraud but ended up going to a&e during a family bbq 😥 And they just put paracetamol in a drip straight into the vain it helped though so back home today, things us poor ladies have to go through. I am super confused though as everything I read states I should start stimms as I'm on short protocol but my flow chart they gave me Friday says Day 16 (my med appointment) tablet start then stimms straight after, I'm still claiming iv started though as they did say if my AF arrived late then let them know to change appt so must be on track. Iv just booked a little break for next week - calm before the storm I hope. 

Have a great evening xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Thank you..i dont feel so worried now

Rain- glad AF arrived  but not good u have been poorly..a break sounds like a great idea x


Mrs f..i'm not sure when EC will be..hopefully have a better idea on wednesday. Im fed up of jabs now lol.
Sorry to hear your not feeling very well..hope it gets better hun

Lama - I hope there is no fluid and the ET goes smoothly for you 

Kez - please let us know how the scan goes. So excited for u x

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing ok


----------



## Zell

Hi all. This is my first post here, I guess I'm just hoping for people to talk to about it all and hear what others have gone through. My husband and I have been ttc for 2 years, so we have recently been referred to hospital for further tests, etc and are waiting to hear from them. I don't really feel like there is anyone I can talk to about it. My husband is awesome, and always willing to listen and talk but I know there are some feelings that he just can't understand. For a while i had someone I could talk to as she was also ttc and had really irregular periods, but she now has a 6 month old boy. One of my best friends has 2 young children, and she's lovely to talk to but she's said several times that she thinks part of it's just due to stress, as though just relaxing (and completely changing my anxious personality) will change everything!  ha, rant over and I'm gonna wrap up now! Anyway I guess I just wanted people I could talk to about this and if you have been referred to hospital for treatment I was wondering what happens next...


----------



## kez26

Morning lovelies 

Laura - yeh it will be mm   and I will defo let you guys know how it goes x

Rain - glad AF arrived so you can get started but sorry to hear you're not well x

MrsF - sorry its all making you feel a bit rough  hope you start to feel a bit better soon x

AFM - feeling really sick for the last few days, I've not actually been sick (apart from when brushing my teeth) so I'm struggling to eat at the moment. Just looking forward to Saturday now x


----------



## Coolish

Hi zell and welcome 

There are lots of us on here that can understand what you are going through. Friends were on their 3rd child while I was ttc for 8 years. I think I've heard all the 'just relax', 'stop trying too hard' etc, etc, etc.

Here on FF there are people who will understand and it's a great place to just offload when it's all a bit much on the outside world. There's also lots of information and ladies who will no doubt be able to answer questions.

The 'Fertility Investigations' thread might be a useful starting point for you;
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=532.0

Good luck x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Evening everyone hope everyone ok xx

Please let us no kez how ur scan goes on Saturday xx

Rain sorry to hear ur not doing too good xx hope ur feeling bit better xx

Laura good luck for tomorrow xx

Hope everyone doing OK xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Got another scan friday. Few big follicles but a few smaller ones they want them to catch up so they have more to collect. Gona check with doc too if they want to up my dose and call me..collecting rest of the drugs today tho. The cyclogest etc. So i imagine egg collection will b next week

I been up since 3 feeling sick but she says as they grow that will happen


----------



## kez26

Laura - sounds good, fingers crossed the lil ones catch up   I had a few catch up at the last minute so its defo possible. I was made to think I was only getting 6 but on the day they collected 8 and all mature  

With cyclogest, if you're paying for your meds, once you get BFP ask your doc to prescribe them, I just got a letter from my clinic saying I needed to be on it for first 12 weeks to show my gp and he did me a prescription  

Hope everyone has a good day xxx


----------



## lama321

Hi all, well I'm PUPO! And I didn't wee on the doc!!! Wow that was the most uncomfortable bit so far... think I was too ambitious with how full my bladder was. I had one 4AA put back and one 4BA for the freezer. Have to say that I am not feeling great today though (woke up with very empty feeling  ) but that might just be my son starting school today... that didn't go especially well   he's my little shadow!

Kez - so excited for you... how far along will you be on Saturday?

Laura - hope your small follies catch up

Rain - great that AF arrived and short breaks are def a good plan. Your protocol does sound a little different to others. You could always phone and ask them for clarifiation.

MrsF - hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## Laurajo33

Thanks Kez, That's a good idea. I got 3 weeks worth so far. yeah I got 4/5 bigger ones around 12-15mm and 6 x 10mm. Nurse says they want the 10's to catch up so more to collect. I can't see them changing much by Friday but we will see.
How did you find the egg collection? 
How are you feeling?

Lama - That's great your PUPO. I hope you feel better soon. it may b because your little one is in school now, Put your feet up 
I don't know much about the gradings yet x

Mrs F- How are you feeling?


Lama & Kez, Can I ask how many days you were on stims for? and how many follies to egg ratio? I know everyone is different but just wondered


----------



## Laurajo33

Maybe i'm being abit negative and I should be happy so far. Had a rough night lol


----------



## kez26

Congrats Lama  awesome news and sounds like a really good quality embie xx OMG the full bladder is not pleasant at all lol. I will be 6wks and 4days on sat x

Laura - try not to worry too much the gap between my biggest (at one point one was a lot bigger than the rest) was quite big. My first scan they said I had 2-14 follies and ended up collecting 8.. but I was a slow starter and they thought I would only get 6 eggs 2 days before ec. They said if I was to go through egg sharing again then they would start me on a high dose get get more growing quicker. I was on stimms for 12 days I think, 12th day I did my last stimms and trigger a few hours later. The gap between your biggest and smaller ones isn't massive and they can grow 1-2mm a day I believe. I can't remember how big of a gap I had, I just remember is being very big at one point and at every scan a couple more caught up  xx  How many days of stimms have you had so far?

EC wasn't as bad as I thought to be honest I was in a bit of pain after but they gave me some cocodamol and I was fine. I also had some bloating as well but thats normal.


----------



## Laurajo33

Thanks Kez x
Tonight's injection will be day 10 so I got a few more days to go then. I'm probably worrying over nothing  

Rollercoaster of emotions lol


----------



## luckycat

Hi Zell,

This is my first time on the website too, it's a bit nervewracking for some reason. We've been trying for two years as well (both in our mid thirties), and had blood, hormone and semen tests but everything looked ok so I got told that we had unexplained infertility which didn't help. At the moment I'm trying to decide whether to go to the hospital for a hysterosalpingogram (hope I spelled that right!) which is like an x-ray of my womb. I got told we could have one round of IVF but I can't decide whether to go for it or not as it seems pretty terrifying. 

Also - lots of people - including doctors! have told me to relax or just try drinking some wine and it will all happen in the end but it's driving me crazy, as it seems that all my friends have had babies almost by accident or without trying! 
So it's really nice to come on here and find out that there are actually some other people in the same boat as us. 

Bets of luck with the tests - the hormone and blood ones were pretty simple - as was the semen test (my boyfriend was a bit embarrassed about it though!). I also went for an internal scan which is a bit undignified but didn't hurt - they have to insert a probe, it's a bit like having a smear test but with more 'rummaging'. Actually I got to look at the images which was quite interesting. By now I have been for quite a few smears / scans / and the colposcopy clinic (which turned out to be nothing) so I've sort of got resigned to doctors looking at my lady bits and I don't really care about being embarrassed any more. 

Where we live there is also a free NHS counselling service called Steps2Wellbeing who I contacted, and I go to see a counsellor once a week, to talk about the stress and anxiety that I've been going through which I've only done for 2 weeks so far, but it really helps to go and empty out my brain to someone who isn't going to make any unhelpful comments once a week. 

Hope this is helpful,   good luck with the hospital xx


----------



## kez26

Awww no problem Laura, its so difficult not to worry. I think the norm for stimms is 10 - 14 days.. but some can be shorter or longer, suppose it just depends how you react to the meds xx When do they think they will do ec? xx


----------



## lama321

Laura - I was stimming for 11 days on 225 Gonal-F then I took the ovitrelle on the 12th day (no stimming that day). On day 8 of stimming I had a scan and 3 follies were about 14-16mm the rest were all under 10mm I was panicking! On the sheet it looked like such a huge gap. On day 12 when I had my last scan and triggered I counted ~8/9 follies > 14mm I thought the others wouldn't reach maturity but there was a much more even spread I was totally shocked to get 14 eggs on the day. 

Kez - wow it does seem like ages since you got the BFP.... lol I've been desperate to hear your news... wonder how dozy is going. Dolly got hers too but I haven't heard from her recently. Kez did you have any signs before OTD?


----------



## kez26

hiiiii Lama. It does seem like ages ago now. Its crazy how quick everything goes once you start treatment. I din't have any signs before OTD, apart from the symptoms the cyclogest give you like sore boobs etc. the 2ww is horrible, I was fine the first few days, then I started goggling signs of pregnancy and then I started to worry... crazy emotions. I was luck as I thought I had to wait 2 weeks from the day of transfer but it was actually 2weeks from the day of transfer so was quicker than I thought lol xx


----------



## Zell

Hi luckycat,

My husband and I are both 30 and we've also had the blood, hormone and semen tests. Semen tests been done twice, once privately. In the privately done one we were told that mobility and count were on the low side, but still within acceptable levels. After reading up on some stuff we've just bought some proxeed which is supposed to improve motility,etc. I'm just waiting to hear back from the hospital about whether we've been accepted, if so my dr has said we have the ultrasound test and dye one. 
I've been going back and forth about IVF, a friend at work adopted after turning it down due to the physical and emotional strain. But at the same time I would love a baby of our own and my husband thinks we should try whatever we can. 

Ha, yes since I started trying I've had quite a few friends get pregnant. It sucks cos I want to be really happy, but it just hurts a bit too.. which makes me feel worse about being a bad friend!  

Good luck with your hospital stuff


----------



## Laurajo33

Thanks all. I will try and chill out abit  

Lama.i hope the 2 ww goes quick for you. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Evening everyone xx

Well done lama that's amazing how ru feeling xx

Awww Laura I guess it's only natural to feel like that. Think we'll always find something to always worry about aswell. Hopefully the nxt couple days will make them grow more xxx

How exciting kez that's great bet ur so excited xx

Hope everyone else doing OK xx


----------



## Lolo85

Hi Zell and luckycat,

I've just joined too - just put my first post on the welcome board setting out my story.  I know exactly how you both feel.  I've never joined any kind of forum before, was just looking to find other people in a similar situation to talk to and try to find my sanity again!

We are going back and forth on IVF too (unexplained and TTC for 2.5 years).  The people in the clinic have been lovely, really reassuring, but I still can't come to terms with it.  Maybe I'm in denial - I guess you just take it for granted that you will be able to have a baby when you decide the time is right!  

They sent us for all the tests, all my bloods have been normal, the internal ultrasound scan also didn't show anything up for me (I know what you mean - it was a bit rummaging!).  Hubby's sperm was all fine too.

I feel like when you can't get a diagnosis, they just put you on a big emotional conveyor belt to IVF.  Everyone I've spoken to about IVF says it's one of the hardest and most emotional things to go through.  But I guess if it works, it's worth it..?

I'm in the exact same boat with friends getting pregnant - I've even deleted ******** because I can't bear to see other peoples posts about their little ones.  It makes me feel like I'm being so selfish and a terrible person!

Zell - How are you guys both feeling about IVF?  I wouldn't be too down about the private sperm result - it only takes one of them to get there   Sounds like you're in a similar position re friends too.

Luckycat - did you decide to go for the hysterosal..whatever it's called(!!!)? (not a chance at either spelling or pronouncing that one! - am I right in thinking that's the dye test to check no blockages in fallopian tubes?).  My GP told me that there have been instances where it has 'unblocked' tubes and lead to pregnancies, so he referred me for one... only to be followed by a call a couple of days later saying it was no longer routine and we should just go for IVF (and IVF would be the only option if I had blocked tubes anyway) - I have a feeling it's more to do with budgets... (He's a great GP and I know he always has good intentions, just got my hopes up a little!).

We've just bought "The Stork" home insemination to try next month...  Does not look like fun...  Have either of you tried it?

L xx


----------



## Zell

Hi Lola,

I've sent you a message if you feel like a rant or chat  In my reading up I have found out that most people get pregnant within 3 rounds of IVF so we have decided that if it comes to that we'll do 3 and then leave it. Although that may be a way off since I still need to get tested and everything. I hadn't heard of the stork kit, not sure how i feel about the home kits as there is always so much possibility of making a mistake. hopefully it will work for you though 

Zell


----------



## luckycat

Hi Lolo85 and Zell, 

Thanks for your messages, it's great to hear about other people's experiences - makes the whole thing a bit less lonely!
I did decide to go for the HSG, I thought that I might as well. I heard it can be a bit sore, like having bad period pains, but I get them anyway! I've got to do some swabs first and then they can book me in for the HSG. The fertility nurse at our hospital told me that it can, in some cases unblock tubes and some people have become pregnant after having it done, so I thought if I do it, I can't regret not doing it later on - if that makes any sense?  

I just googled 'the stork' it looks quite complicated! Maybe you can see the funny side of it while you are using it though? We got some lube which was meant to help sperm mobility and it came in a little tube which I had to squirt up inside myself befoe we got down to business, at first I was really embarrassed and worried that it would spoil the moment but actually after a few times it was pretty hilarious. I've been trying to see the bright side recently, I'm pretty fed up of crying all the time  

I'm doing a uni course at the moment and was thinking about asking to take a year out if we decide to have IVF, I don't think I could cope with doing both at once. 

I've just bailed out of going to a freind's wedding this weekend as practically everyone there will have their toddlers with them. At the hen party I was pretty much the only one without children, I even shared a room with a girl who had to keep expressing milk! 

I've been looking on some adoption websites and it might be an option for the future but at the moment I am just really craving a child of our own.... also I think that later on down the line adoption can be really stressful for the parents and the child, when they start thinking about their birth parents. 

Good luck with the stork and the proxeed, got my fingers crossed for you both xx


----------



## Zell

Hi luckycat. Totally understand, I'd go for the HSG if I get offered, best to try everything. Haha I also bought some of the lube, and yeah it is a bit awkward and not very sexy  

I've been trying to keep busy and do stuff that might go on the back-burner once we get a kid, so we went on holiday last week. I think one of the most annoying things is making plans for the future and not knowing whether I could be pregnant by then. I call it 'Schrodinger's womb' - could be a future baby, could not! 

My husband and I have talked about adoption and we both know it's a future option. We have 2 dogs who we absolutely adore and my husbands always pointing out that they're not even the same species. One of our dogs almost died at Easter and it just kind of reminded me how much I love her and care about her, despite not sharing any blood. But then I always wanted to have a baby that was the combination of me and my husband. What are you thinking?

I read a book called 'the impatient woman's guide to getting pregnant' and I've been using some advice from that. My husband and I both take the preconception vitamins, he's now on proxeed and I take Omega 3 capsules. I found something on kickstarter called a femometer, which is just a thermometer with an app so I use that to check my temp every morning too. Is there any special that you are doing?


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies how are you all?

Kez.. Exciting times! Good luck for Saturday the wait is horrendous whatever stage you're at isn't it! I too have a scan on Saturday, I'll be 8+6 I'm paying for a private one to stop myself going mental.. I found somewhere local for £40 so well worth it! 

Lama.. Congratulations on being PUPO! The 2ww takes forever but sooo worth it! How are you feeling? Fab news that you had a little Frostie too.. 4AA is good.. That's what my little bubble started life off as!

Laura.. It gets really stressful towards the end of stims.. I was back and forth to the hospital like a yoyo for scans every other day for a week and a half.. I had 5 large and 5 small follies in the end, they collects 5 eggs, 4 fertilised all went to blast I had a 4AA transferee back and I have 3 little Frosties in the freezer.. And I was written off with low AMH, low AFC and told DE was my best chance.. All being well I think they can't predict everything and our bodies have a funny way of doing exactly what they like! Thing is your embryologists will give you the best advice based on your situation so don't get hung up on what happened for everyone else.. It'll drive you mental trying to compare!

Rain.. Sorry to hear you've been unwell, did your AF cause that? But very good news you have plans to relax before stims start.. Keeping calm is the hardest thing to tackle in my opinion.. So much of it is out of your hands, I'm terrible at going with the flow, I want to control so much!


----------



## lama321

Dozy - that's great you found somewhere to scan for £40! I would totally be getting lots of scans! Lol when can you use a home doppler? Hmm apparently 10 weeks. 

Kez - how long did you have to wait after transfer... I am supposed to test 2 full weeks after transfer  I'm going to test a bit early I think. When I was pregnant with my son before I got a positive test I suspected... I woke up feeling like someone had just inflated my breasts with a foot pump! But I think everything does get so confused with all the hormones and I have thought a couple of times since I have been pregnant when I wasn't so I expect to have no idea this time. Although that empty feeling is still worrying me.

MrsF - not feeling much at the mo... got rather a lot on but trying not to overdo it or get too stressed! Hows things going with you?

Rain - hope you enjoy your break


----------



## kez26

Dozy - wow thats really cheap  cheapest I could find was £50 but like you said its defo worth it. Hope your scan goes well tomorrow also   Have you had morning sickeness or any other horrible symptoms? xx

Lama - I had to wait 9 days after et, which worked out at 14 days past ec. Funny how everywhere does it differently.... this whole journey so difficult and its so easy to worry xx

AFM - still feeling like crap from a mixture of tiredness and feeling constantly sick... hope it eases off soon


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Ladies. I hope your all doing well

Lama- How are you feeling?
Mrs F- how are the jabs going?

I had a scan today and EC will be on Monday!  
Got to do my last stims saturday evening and trigger couple of hours later x


----------



## highlandgirl

Hi ladies 

Haven't been on in a while just looking at all your updates and thought I would join you now I am about to start treatment  
Start on flare protocol on 30th August just waiting to start and trying to stay calm first time for any of this so excited / scared / emotional all wrapped in together! 

X


----------



## luckycat

Hi Zell,

I like the Schrodingers womb idea! I've also been trying to get on with stuff in my life... who knows I could keep putting things off forever, I was working ina job which I found really boring for far too long, just because I had been there for a while and thought it would be easier to take maternity leave! 
So I decided to go back to university part-time to do a masters course, I keep wondering if I will be able to carry on if we start IVF, but I've decided to deal with that when it happens. 

I've tried using the fertility gel, taking my temperature (which was always different so I couldn't tell what was happening), using an app called Flo to track my mood, fluid etc and predict ovulation. Also taking folic acid, gave up caffeine, nearly gave up alcohol, eating good healthy diet, not excercising too much, excercising lots, meditation, yoga, getting really drunk! I think that we keep getting the ovulation time right, because I've noticed a chage in my fluid and the fact that I feel more like having sex, but I'm wondering if there might be a problem with my tubes, or with the egg or the implantation. Last month I was 3 days late with my period which was pretty heartbreaking because I am normally like clockwork. When we were at the fertility clinic the nurse said that sometimes women can produce eggs which are too hard for the sperm to penetrate, which is when IVF would be useful. Have you ever heard of this?  

We have three chickens! Which I probably care for a bit too much  We used to have four but one of them died earlier this year and I was inconsolable - I think it was just the final straw and I couldn't handle it. 

I know what you mean about the baby being the combination of the two of you - it seems like making a baby together would be a special thing that only we could do together - plus if we adopted we probably wouldn't get to have a really young baby, which I can't get over yet. Maybe in the future... We were with my friends and their little girl who is two the other day and I thought she's so adorable, I could definately adopt her! 

This weekend we are having just for us, as we realised that we have both been so stressed recently that we don't spend any fun time together, just doing boring stuff like household chores. So we've cleared our calendars and we're going out to dinner on Saturday and I have booked us a taxi back to our village so that we can have a few drinks. I'm so excited about going on a date together it just shows how long it has been!

I'm going to look the book you mentioned up on Amazon - sounds good  

xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Lama.. I think I'll have to get one of those too! I tested at 6dp5dt but with first response early response.. Then I double checked with a clearblue digital weeks.. BUT I have heard sooooo many women on here get misleading results on the number of weeks not increasing to what they thought so if you do go down that route don't get yourself all worked up.. They are notorious to not move as quick align the weeks!

Kez.. I've had it bad last week but then it has completely easied off this week.. Had no actual sickness just really bad nausea and really sore nipples but had those since a few days after ET so maybe just the cyclogest.. Extreme tiredness too! Hence the scan tomorrow to reassure myself it's all ok in there and my little bubble is going strong! 

Laura.. Good luck for Monday!

Highland.. You'll get through it! Keep trying hard to be positive


----------



## lama321

Dozy - I think I might test tomorrow just to establish a negative (that all the HCG from the ovitrelle has cleared my system). Then I will probably test at 9dp5dt so when AF would be expected... but I think when I was pregnant with my son it might have taken 1-2 days more to show up. I just want to at least get to pee on a stick!!!! I hope your wee one is wriggling away on the scan tomorrow.

Kez - sickness is not fun but kinda reassuring. It won't last forever just enjoy having your little one inside. Hope your scan looks good tomorrow... how much can they see at this stage? Ooh just looking back and this is when you find out if it's one or two right? I noticed one of your posts on another thread... I thought we should be abstaining. Now I read that exposure to sperm possible increases implantation rates! Hmmm.... but some risk of infection and uterine contractions are bad. 

Laura - good luck for EC on Monday.

Highland girl - you start on my OTD... here's hoping it arrives quickly for both of us!


----------



## Dozydaisy

Lama.. 9 days after trigger it should all be done dependant on dosage.. Apparently! Wishing you the very best of luck when you do test!

Kez.. Good luck with your scan tomorrow.. Can you imagine if it's two!


----------



## Laurajo33

Thanks all x

Kez - Good luck for tomorrow x 1 is great but 2 i bet would be amazing x  

Lama - Best of luck for your test day x Hope it comes round quickly for you. But i imagine the 2ww feels like forever x

Highlandgirl - it is scary and emotional you right. One day your up the next your down. But just go with it. Hopefully it will all be worth it  

Dozy i see you are having a scan tomorrow too..it will be great for you too see your little bubble is doing fine ..will be thinking of u.x

Hope you all have a great weekend x


----------



## Zell

Hi luckycat. I am exactly the same as you, last year I was working somewhere I was not happy with and I know I stayed longer than I should have as I kept thinking I might get pregnant and felt like they owed me some maternity pay  then I had enough and changed where I was working which made me much happier! That's amazing that you're doing a masters course 

Ha you sound like me I feel like I've tried so much. I've had a period tracking app for the past 3 years, and I bought something on kickstarter which takes your temp and tracks it using an app, but it seems to be all over the place. I've given up caffeine and we take the preconception vitamins. My latest thing is I'm trying whole milk instead of skimmed, cos apparently whole milk is better for fertility due to the proteins and hormones which get removed when making skim milk. I doubt it'll make a difference but it makes me feel better to try something. Yeah I had a month where I seemed to get implantation bleeding and then I was 4 days late, it felt so horrible - googled and possibly was a chemical pregnancy. Hmm i didn't know that about eggs, why is it all so hard! 

I know what you mean about it being hard to make time for each other. Shortly after we married my husband and I made up a date jar to help with that. We both secretly wrote down some date ideas and then once in a while we pull out a date and do whatever it says. I was pleasantly surprised, my husband had included some really interesting ideas like going for a spa day and a weekend watching pride and prejudice (the Colin Firth one of course!).

x


----------



## Lolo85

Hi Zell and luckycat!

Hope you're both well!  You two sound exactly like me, haha!

I've been trying the whole milk thing too - only trouble is I think that dairy triggers my acne and I've ended up a spotty mess because of it! I've read there's 2 different ways of thinking when it comes to dairy: (1) only have whole organic milk, because the separating process takes out the female hormones, leaving an abundance of male hormones (and organic because then it's free of artificial growth hormones - or so I read somewhere); (2) follow the Chinese approach and cut out dairy altogether (as all dairy comes from pregnant cows, so humans shouldn't really be drinking it).  Talk about polar opposites!

I think I'm going to try the second approach this month (just had another "BFN" today followed immediately by a visit from Aunt Flo - trying to get down with the lingo!).  I'm sure the doctors are missing something with my hormones, because I don't know many other people with my age with acne... Talk about the worst of both worlds - acne AND wrinkles!  Lucky me!  

I've also thought I've had implantation bleeding - every month actually.  Since I stopped the pill 3 years ago, I've had 3-5 days of spotting - then a day of nothing - then my period starts.  Every single month I get my hopes up, only to end up a teary mess that my hubby has to throw chocolate at!!  I've told doctors about it and they just completely ignore me, they just say spotting is normal - but I never had anything like this before I was on the pill...!

I've tried the Ovia app - it's pretty good but can get a bit addictive!

Luckycat - hope you have a fab time tonight on your date night!  You never know, it might help achieve those two little pink lines...! xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Evening everyone sorry not been on hope everyone doing OK xx

I've not been feeling great with the metformin and been feeling worse since dose been doubled. Been so naseus and struggling with it. But just hoping my af comes soon and can get scan on Monday and get started with injections xx
How did ur scan go kez?

Good luck with ur yest lama hope it all goes great xx

How u feeling dozy good luck for ur scan xx

Highland girl that's great ul b getting started soon bet ur a mixture of emotions xx
Awww Laura good luck with trigger and EC on Monday xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

MrsF.. Sorry to hear the struggling with meds.. How much longer do you have on those ones? Hope not too long?

Laura.. Is your trigger tonight? It's dead daunting but proper exciting too! Almost there now..!

Kez.. How did you get on today? Well I hope!

Afm.. One healthy little bubble with a little heartbeat going like mad.. So reassuring to see it again! We got a little wave and it also did this little wiggle.. Adorable I was sooo emotional.. Even tho it's only the size of a grape apparently..!xx


----------



## lama321

Dozy - so happy to read your post!  

Kez - been thinking of you all day too x

Mrs F - hope you can get stimming soon x

Laura - so tonight is trigger night for you right? Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow! x

AFM - we have just been out for a lovely meal... had a £50 voucher we won in a raffle! Feel like my boobs are a bit bigger today..  but then I have thought that a few time so probably irrelevant. Found my stash of pee sticks and turns out they are a year out of date... bimey this infertility stuff drags on! Oh well may as well pee on them any way. Will start tomorrow as would def be neg to test that they will not give false +. Lol that is if I remember!


----------



## Cloudy

Mrs F - get them to give you the slow release version, there is no reason to give you the old (rapid) release ones in this day and age, they are just going with what's cheapest on prescription and it annoys me so much   Alternatively try taking them with a banana (you can always take your second an hour before bed with a banana too so you can sleep off any nausea) it was the only way I could handle 2 a day (until I went up to 3 a day and demanded the SR version!)

Xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Mrs F -  Sorry your not feeling very well..hopefully when stims start it will ease off a bit x

Dozy that's great news! I'm so chuffed for you! 

Lama- Well done on the raffle haha. Hope youhad a lovely evening.

Thinking about you today Kez

Afm. Yes did my trigger last night   
Drug free day today will be nice haha x
Got my egg collection ar 10am Monday..cant wait x


----------



## luckycat

Hi Zell and Lolo85,

I love the date jar idea! I'm going to suggest it to my other half this evening  We had a great night out, but were both so tired from work that we just got in to bed and passed out when we got home, but it felt great to be out and doing something fun together, I'm hoping we can keep it up. Yesterday we booked ourselves a b and b in wales for a few days in september, it feels great to be planning some happy things to do together. If we get lucky there the little one will definately be getting a welsh name! 

What's a BFN? I'm hopeless at understanding all the terms. 
It's so annoying that all the symptoms of getting a period are quite similar to being pregnant. I'm just the same as you guys, every month I think we've finally done it and then I'm massively dissapionted. One month I was a bit tired and was craving a steak (I'm vegetarian) and I definately thought we had succeeeded. Also I get really sore boobs for about the last 7 to 10 days of my cycle.

That sucks about the acne, I don't eat any milk products because milk gives me really bad indigestion so I haven't tried any of the different types. I heard that soya products can reduce fertility so I've been trying to cut them out, but it's tricky as a veggie. 

xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone hope everyone ok xx 

Thanks cloudy I'm back tomorrow so il ask them as I've to stay on them through out I'm juts struggling with it so much xx

Awww dozy that's great news . I've to stay on these all the way through.  Hopefully eases off a bit xx

Lama glad you had great evening xx well done about the raffle xx

How you feeling Laura u nervous about EC tomorrow xx how was really trigger xx

Kez hope ur well xx

Afm well I'm ment to have baseline scan booked in for tomorrow and that if af played ball. Well for a change it did and arrived today so I though great il go tomorrow and if everything all right then will hopefully get a started stimms soon. I phoned Hosp just to confirm the app n stuff incase wanted me in today just incase n got voucemail about 4.25 to say that they got my voucemail but they couldn't see me booked in for any scan. I'm so stressed n angry as it's a late appointment and wouldn't affect me leaving my new job but I'm going to have to phone them in the morning and try get an appointment and hopefully work allows me to leave plus dh had to come to so he will have to leave work too.  I wouldn't be so stressed if it wasn't juts a new job xx just hoping the get me an appointment tomorrow xx


----------



## lama321

Mrs F - oh no how annoying, I hope everything gets sorted! And with all the meds making you feel so awful you must be dead keen to get onto stimming. I hope it all goes well for you tomorrow.

Laura - good luck with EC tomorrow. I found that the really exciting part xx


----------



## Rain250610

Hi Ladies 

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend, some lovely news on here whilst catching up.

Dozy - How fabulous seeing your grape again must be so reassuring and amazing to see a wave, big love to you. 

Laura - good luck tommorrow will be thinking of you at 10. So exciting!!! Hope your pain free.

MrsF - so sorry you've been poorly. I hope they manage to get an appointment that suits you both tommorrow without it effecting your work - your right super frustrating but don't let that ruin the beginning of your amazing journey, think of the positives that AF turned up on time - lots of love to you.

Kez - Hope your scan went well & your not feeling too poorly still.

Lama - I hioe this week goes really quick for you, best of luck if you test early. 

Highland - I think we are starting exactly the same day. My AF came the 13th & I have an appointment 30/08 to which I start taking the meds the same day they said, I'm on short pc is that the same as flare? 

Afm - still been poorly this week hence the not posting as trying to keep my phone/iPad out of the bedroom as can't sleep so it's not helping that I can pick them up and keep me awake longer side effects of these AF's are rediculous. My meds are arriving in the morning and then I'm off on holiday tommorrow afternoon so looking forward to a stress free week off work super excited. I was worried about why my journey seems different so called the clinic and they just said that as my AF was due the day after appointment I'm doing things a bit backwards to get it on track, still don't know what that means but to be honest they are the experts not me so will just go with the flow and take each appointment as it comes - I'm further on at this point that I thought I would be so anything is a bonus! 

Anyway hope you all have a great week and when I read next Monday we have some great news on here for us all.

Take care xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Good luck for today Laura hope goes well xx

Rain I'm sorry to hear your feeling g so poorly hope you feel better xx least you no when ur starting that's good and goes you something to look ahead too xx

Hope everyone else doing OK xx hardly slept been so worried about trying to get my app today and how work are going to be with it. Feeling quite stressed today xx


----------



## Zell

Hi both. I'm a veggie too, have been for the past 15 years. I think I have heard something like that about soya, which we never have too much of anyway, but it would be really hard to cut it out. I definitely could not cut out diary products though, I love cheese too much! 

Yeah I've been trying to learn some of the lingo too! BFN is Big Fat Negative. Uggh sorry you've just had the BFN Lolo   Never craved a steak cos I've never actually eaten one, my husband tells me I'm missing out but they never look that appetising! I've started to get really in tune with it all and I always get sore boobs a couple of days before I'm about to get a visit from Flo. We're both massive nerds so we go for the more sci-fi 'shields are up' 

That's so strange about your pre-period spotting, did it happen before you started the pill? I feel like my periods are more painful since we've been trying and it makes me a bit paranoid that there's something wrong, but it's probably just me overthinking. 

Did your other half like the date jar idea? Hopefully so, my husband has done well with it. The latest suggestion of going to the zoo is his so hopefully we'll be doing that soon  Awww, there are lots of cute welsh names to pick from too, luckycat! 

xx


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies, 

just a quick from me as I'm at work  

I wanted to let you know that my scan went really well and I'm having twins  can't believe it. seeing their tiny heart beats was amazing. They are both growing well. one measured 6w4d and the other 6w3d so a day apart but she said that is normal for twins xxx

I hope everyone is doing well... good luck for anyone having appointments etc today. I will pop back later to catch up on how you're all doing xxxx


----------



## lama321

Kez - soooo happy for you   I was getting worried there for a min not hearing from you. So glad every thing is going well, and it is twins!!!!! xxx

Mrs F - did yuo get your appointment soted?


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww kez that's amazing over the moon for you xxx
.
thanks lama I finally got it sorted after trying for hour n half for another receptionist to tell me that my original app is there she can see it and doesn't no how I was told otherwise. 

Was soon stressed out this mornin and upset.  Fingers crossed scan goes well tonight xx

How's everyone today xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Kez- Thats amazing news hun! So pleased for you  

Rain- Hope you have a lovely week away and feel better soon

Mrs F- Awful the clinic messed you about 
Good luck for you scan x

Egg collection went well. Got 17 eggs..was very suprised. Will know tomorrow how many have fertilised.


----------



## lama321

Laura - great going on 17 eggs! Hope you are recovering well. x

Mrs F - Glad you got your appoitment sorted, how did it go? x

AFM - not doing well today in a LOT of pain. Severe cramps... shocked AF hasn't arrived already... this cannot be good


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone had scan tonight n said everything looks really good. Starting my injections tomorrow can't belive it's finally here. 
Hope everyone doing OK xx


----------



## lama321

Yeay Mrs F so glad you are finally on your way!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks lama feels great to finally b properly starting now.  It's amazing as u feel it's juts constant waiting and then all of a sudden it's here xx
How u feeling? When's ur otd? Xx


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies,

Laura - awesome news, knew you had nothing to worry about  bet you were relieved xx

MrsF - awesome news for you also  It will all go rather quickly now xx

Lama - Try not to worry about AF, I'm sure it will come soon. I was really late before my treatment, tried so much to make it come like dodgy drinks etc looool but I think I was stressing myself out more by doing that. Keeping everything crossed it comes soon xx

AFM - this morning sickness is annoyinggggggg. Hope I start to feel normal soon x


----------



## lama321

kez - lol I 'm actually in the 2 ww... so don't want it to come! I was just convinced it was on it's way as the cramps were so severe yesterday... it has eased off today however.


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Lama - glad the cramps have eased off. I imaginw the 2ww is horrible. Fingers and toes crossed for you x

Mrs.F - Yay glad u can get started..hoope it goes quickly for you from now on

Kez - hope the sickness isint too bad x

Got the call! 17 eggs retrieved, 13 mature and 9 fertilized.
Me and DH are happy today we passed 1 hurdle. Will have a call thursday morning if they want me to come in for transfer or wait until Saturday.x


----------



## Laurajo33

Oh and i started the cyclogest pessaries last night..so fun lol


----------



## kez26

OMG Lama, so sorry I totally forgot!!! Baby brain already lol. Cramps without blood are a good sign. I had quite a lot xx Whens OTD again? xx

Laura - Brilliant news about 9 fertilised, I would guess as you have so many they would push to blast and transfer on Saturday, keeping everything crossed for you xx Ohhhh and cyclogest is not nice at all lol


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww Laura that's great news xx

Kez that's ashame hopefully feel better soon xx

Lama when is ur otd? 

Had first injection this morning and wasn't as bad as was expecting. Back on Friday for another scan xx


----------



## lama321

Laura - great news on the fertilisation rates  I was coping with the 2ww until these severe cramps and if has been 7 days already and I am supposed ot wait another 7 to test 

Kez - hehee enjoy the baby brain!

Mrs F - glad first jab went well... you are well on your way now

AFM - I am going totally crazy, 7 days down 7 to go. I think I'm going to go and buy 2 first response tests tonight. I think waiting till 14dp5dt is excessive! OTD is the 30th, next Tuesday


----------



## kez26

Wow that is a long wait Lama, My clinic said to test 9dp5dt xx

MrsF - Glad your injection went well xx


----------



## lama321

Kez - did you just poas at 9dp5dt? or was it a blood test?


----------



## kez26

Lama - Yehhh just poas then I had to call them to let them know, didn't have to get a blood test. I tested again the next day (Well for 4 days actually loool). Went to the docs the day after my first test to let them know then booked myself a scan, closer to home and cheaper than my clinic, then just had to give them all the details from the scan. I've not actually been to my clinic since my transfer now xx


----------



## lama321

Right that's it I'm off to buy a couple of first response tests!


----------



## Laurajo33

Mrs F - Glad first jab went well x Hope your feeling better too x

Sorry to ask such a horrible question but after ET did you use the pessaires in front or back door? Lol


----------



## kez26

Woo woo Lama  let us know what happens when you do it xx

Laura - Back door for me, I haven't got time to lay down for 20mins in the morning lol, not very pleasant I know but a lot easier for me xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Thanks Kez. I did that for my iui but it didnt work and was worried if that could make a difference but obv not as you have 2 litte ones on board 
Just me over thinking again lol

Lama- Let us know how u get on x x x


----------



## lama321

Well unfortunately boots was closed and so I had to get Tesco ones. I have heard that they are pretty sensitive but now I'm feeling all crampy again. That would be just typical if I get AF right after I buy sodding tests!


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies, how are you all?

Kez.. Amazing news! Congratulations!! Has it sunk in? How are you feeling?

Lama.. I tested poas 6dp5dt FMU tho in a FRER.. I did the same everyday until my OTD.. I got a bit obsessed. lol. Good luck Hun!

Laura.. Brilliant news on how many eggs they collected then on how many fertilised.. How your lovely little embies keep going strong! 

Rain.. How are you doing? Hope things are going well and you're feeling better

MrsF.. How are you doing, hope you're feeling well! Glad you've finally started! 

AFM.. Feeling fat, tired and achy! Finally sorted out my 12w scan.. 18 days to go.. Cannot wait to be able to tell everyone properly.. Including work colleagues! Woop xx


----------



## luckycat

Hiya,

Lolo I'm really sorry to hear about the BFN  

My other half did like the date jar idea, but so far he has only managed to think of one thing to put in it! I've left it on the side in our bedroom though so he can add more stuff as it comes to him - I said it doesn't have to always be something complicated - one of mine was 'go for a swim and then eat chips on the quay'! 

xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Dozy i bet those 18 days will feel like forever but so exciting you can tell people the good news x

How soon after ET was your test day? Just trying to get an idea as i dont want to be in work on that day


----------



## Dozydaisy

Laura.. 17 days after today.. Haha! My ET was on the 6th July, and my OTD at the clinic which was still poas was on the 18th July. Tho I tested early myself at 6 days past 5 day transfer.. So the 12th July and got a positive then.. Everyone is different tho if you do test early and my recommendation is to make sure it's a first reposnse early result and stay well clear of the rubbish cheap Internet strip tests! Plus clear blue digital weeks are notorious for not clicking over the weeks that ppl expect them to do on time.. I've read sooo many stories of ladies getting really upset by them! As soon as they do ET the clinic will tell you what day to test officially for them whether you have to go there or do it at home!xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Lama.. Hope you're feeling ok now.. How many days past transfer are you now?xx


----------



## kez26

morning lovelies xxx

Lama - let us know if you test.. fingers crossed for you x

Dozy - It started to feel more real when I saw their heart beats but still hasn't really sunk in properly   WOW 17 days till 12 wk scan, thats gone so quick, I bet you can't wait. I have my first midwife apt next week which I'm looking forward to now x Have you had any morning sickness?

Laura - My clinic got me to test 9 days after transfer but like dozy said the clinic will give you a date and for some reason they all do it differently x

AFM - still feeling sick constantly and was sick while brushing my teeth today which wasn't very nice, its happened a few times while I've been brushing my teeth now which is rather annoying. Butttt oh well it will be worth it x


----------



## lama321

Hello Ladies,

Dozy - great that you are booked in for your 12 weeks scan! Please tell me that time does start to go a bit faster again if I ever get the BFP?

Kez - morning sickness with twins can be a lot worse than with one I think, sounds like you are focusing on the end results though so good good  lol you'd probably be stressing if it eased off!

Laura - hope all is going well with your embies xx

AFM - no AF, took 2 tests this am... a negative from the out of date cheapy internet strip (not surprising) and an inconclusive from the Tesco one. The test window wasn't entirely blank but it was hardly what I would call a line either I am not familiar enough with them to interpret. Could be a negative could be an increadibly faint line. Trying to keep hopes in check so don't get too excited! I'll be off to buy a First Response later today... was gutted boots was closed last night grr!

Actually feeling way too drained to even be a bit excited...  my almost 5 year old son screamed all the way to school this morning and kept screaming for 15-20 minutes. Kills me, what is the point in this I was going to home school (although god knows how with work!) I got home and cried a lot!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi everyone xx 

Wow dozy that's flew in can't belive it xx

Lama keeping everything crossed xx

Kez hope u feel better xx

How you feeling Laura? When's otd?

Afm had accupuncture last night n feel my naseus has eased up a little injections going OK.  Starting cetrotide later and scan on Friday xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Dozy- Haha count down begins. Thank you for the advice on the tests x

Kez- Sorry to hear about all the sickness. Hope  as the little babies grow and weeks go by it wont be so bad x
Hearing or seeing their heartbeats must be the best feeling on the world. I hope i will be as lucky x

Lama -  Are you going to test again tomorrow? Lots of luck xxx

Mrs F - Accupuncture sounds good. I have never tried it x lots of luck for your scan

Afm- will know tomorrow how my little embies are doing and if transfer will be tomorrow or saturday.
I feel quite bloated today and still a bit sore low down. It is easing off each day tho x


----------



## Lolo85

Hey both! 

I think I might introduce the date night jar idea too!

I've been veggie for just over the past year.  I read that meat can really interfere with hormones so gave it up (was a veggie back in my teenage years, but became a big meat eater when I met hubby!).  I started off replacing meat with Quorn.  Do either of you eat Quorn?  I've read that soya can have a negative effect on fertility (I think it mimics estrogen).  I've been trawling the internet to see if there have been any studies into effects on fertility of Quorn but I've found nothing.  Since then, I've cut it out and gone back to naturals, just in case! 

xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Kez.. I've felt terrible nausea for a few weeks then it seems to have eased off.. It's best when I eat.. Diet ginger beer from sainsburys helps.. As does Sprite! Sipped.. Lol. You'll be feeling worse cos your hormones will be sky high with two beans in there! Hope it eases for you. I seem to have gone off everything healthy and want ready salted crisps, quavers and oven chips! I'm going to be a blimp by the end! So excited to have two on the way.. Have you got weekly scans for a while?

Laura.. No probs.. Good luck for your call tomorrow.. Hope it's all good news! 

Lama.. I wish I could say the waiting gets easier.. But it's a long old process! Good luck with your testing! Make sure it's your first pee.. Keeping everything crossed for you! It's normal to feel emotional and it sounds like you have had a testing morning.. Keep going Hun!

MrsF.. Glad accupuncture is helping! Hope stims are going ok for you... Almost for day now too!


----------



## lama321

Mrs F - glad your nausea has eased accupuncture can be really great!

Laura - hope you get good news about your embies tomorrow

Dozy - yep I wanted to wait till the morning to get the most accurate result. It should really show up on this one I would imagine... yikes! I will be 9dp5dt tomorrow.

I have bought first response test and yes I will repeat tomorrow with one of these tomorrow... still no sign of AF... phew! Ooh this is tough. Big day tomorrow I feel! Hubby has a job interview too and I am expecting an offer on my flat!!! I'm wondering if this is going to be the best week ever, the worst week every or somewhere in between


----------



## Dozydaisy

No wonder you had a good cry earlier Lama.. You have it all going on this week! Be kind to yourself! Good luck!!!xx


----------



## lama321

We cleared the next hurdle!   !!! Very emotional!
Lol going to try and get some more sleep now... woke at 2pm then 5pm and then just got on with it hubby had to leave at 6am for interview any way.


----------



## Dozydaisy

Lama.. Amazing news! Congratulations! When is OTD?xx


----------



## lama321

Dozy - Thanks, OTD isn't till Tuesday


----------



## Laurajo33

Lama thats amazing news!     Big Congrats!!! Xxx


I got the call hosp going to a transfer sat morning
6 are doing really well and cant choose between them today x


----------



## kez26

Lama - AWESOME news lovely.. Congrats xxx

Laura - Yay thats really good news too  congrats on them all doing well xx

Dozy - I'm really struggling to eat at the moment and I'm the same with salted crisps loool. I don't drink any diet drinks as I really don't like any sweeteners, I might try full fat ginger beer though. I tried ginger tea yesterday and that seems to help a bit  Hoping it eases off soon. No weekly scans yet but that might change when I see my midwife next week, would be nice to have regular checks though xx 16days till your scan now right  xx

MrsF - good that the acupuncture has helped and glad the injections are going ok  how are you feeling apart from that? xx

Have a good day lovelies


----------



## lama321

Thanks everyone, 

Dozy, Kez - did you have to continue with progesterone?


----------



## kez26

Lama - yeh have to continue for 12 weeks, but I got a letter from my clinic that I needed it and my gp prescribed me it so I didn't need to pay a ridiculous amount lol x


----------



## luckycat

Hi guys,

I did eat Quorn, and it was very tasty, but I stopped eating eggs (apart from the ones produced by my own lovely chickens) because of animal welfare issues and most Quorn has eggs in, so no more Quorn for me  I'm pretty much vegan apart from my own hen's eggs and honey. 

I've been trying to cut down on soya milk, just have it as a treat now, and tofu too, just in case, because I do remember reading something about it affecting fertility. Although I ate tons of soya for years so it might be too late if the effects last a long time!

I eat loads of beans now instead which has some other side effects! Apparently tempeh is better for you, it's fermented soya beans. It's got a funny texture though, which I haven't got used to yet. 

xx


----------



## luckycat

Hi,

Just found a post in Trying To Conceive Naturally with Fertility / Health Issues / fertility diet about what to eat when ttc. Not much in it yet, but might be worth a look 

xx


----------



## lama321

Kez - thanks for info my progesterone runs out on my OTD so looks like I will phone the hospital before then to arrange more then 

Walking round in a daze today!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww huge congrats lama that's amazing news xxx

Not long now Laura until transfer xx any more news about ur embies xx

Awww kez that's rotten there's nufin worse than naseus hope eases off soon xx

How u feeling dozy xx

Afm my naseua is starting to feel better thankfully and I'm now on day t of stimms and started my cetrotide last night. Got first scan this mornin.  Didn't think would b as early but they said as I have a high Amh and pcos wanted to keep eye on me xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Mrs F. No more news no but i am at clinic 9am tomorrow. Dont think i will sleep much tonight  x

Glad your feeling a bit better  Good Luck for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## lama321

Laura - good luck for ET

Mrs F - how was your scan

xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Good luck for et Laura xx

Scan went OK I think lama said could see aboutv18 follies but we're really small as only day 4. Got phone call to say to increase meds as on low dose as high Amh n pcos they were worried about me over stimulating so back on Monday.  Bit worried about increase but think I'm over thinking things but worried there not gonna grow xx
How ru xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Mrs F- I understand how you feel. Im sure you will be absolutely fine though. Good luck for Monday. X

Had ET this morning. Had a few tears when i left the clinic.
They say my otd is 2 weeks today 10th sept..seems an awful long time x

Hope you all have a lovely bank holiday


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww that's great Laura.  Was it 1 or 2 you got put back xxx

Kez and dozy how u both feeling xx

U must still b on cloud 9 lama xx

I'm ok day 5 of stimms. Is it normal to feel crampy I think I'm just worrying over tiny things but mums trying to convince me to phone nurses and ask but I dnt wanna seem neurotic hahah xx I thought I'd ask everyone xxx


----------



## Zell

Hi both! 

Yeah we did a date from the date jar that was just making pizza, but it was really fun (plus I love pizza!). Yep I eat quorn - not loads but mainly in sauces as a meat substitute. Makes a bit easier for my meat-eating hubby and it's a good source of protein. I read into it after you mentioned it, but the only thing I found mentioned that soya can have a negative affect on fertility so the vegetarian society suggests using meat substitutes such as quorn around the time of ovulation. So quorn is good to go!

Luckycat I have so much respect for you - I don't think I could ever go vegan. Never tried tempeh, don't think iv'e seen it in shops anyway either. I wouldn't worry about having soya for years, the hormones in it would be flushed out of your systems after a while anyway 

x


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Mrs F. Yes 1 put back. Despite lots of eggs collected  and 9 9 fertilised only 1 made to day 5 but says i had a good quality one and wouldn't put back if they didnt think it was any good. So gives me a bit of hope. Was really hoping to have at least 1 to freeze. The last 4 are a day behind and they dont keep them for 6days . They may have caught up x Never mind only takes 1!

Yes i was crampy too. Its natural to worry i was exactly the same x x x This process really does play with your mind x Hope ur ok tho x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thank you for responding so quickly Laura uve made me feel better. Actually nearly in tears cos feel relieved lol xx

That's a great PMA xx hope ur 2weeks go in quick for you il b keeping g everything crossed xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Thanks hun. Im glad ur feeling better. This page and speaking to you all has helped me so much x what a journey we all have! Plays with ur body and mind x


----------



## Bettyville

Hi ladies, I have a question - AF arrived yday (spotting) and I should have full flow today but my period is really light! This is not normal for me as usually day 1/2 are heavy - I am due to start IVF and the clinic are closed so I don't know if I should start or not. There is blood but it's just so light - any advice?!

Thank you xx


----------



## Dory10

Ladies I'm just merging your thread with the waiting for treatment thread so you can carry on chatting and supporting each other  

Wishing you all lots of luck 

Dory
Xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Betty. Have you down regged first? Mine waslike that spotting for 2/3 days then heavy. I started stims on the heavy day


----------



## Bettyville

Hi,
No I'm on a short protocol - I'm not even getting my usual period pain so I'm just so confused!! IVF is stressful enough as it is never mind my period deciding to play up!! Stressing me out so much that my asthma has set off!


----------



## luckycat

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say hello.... the thread I was using just got merged with yours, so I'm new and don't know anyone!

It looks like you are all a bit further on in the IVF journey than me and my dp, we've just finished fertility tests and I'm getting booked in for HSG soon. 

Looking forward to chatting with you

xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Sorry to hear that Betty 
Maybe because your about to start its your body's way or saying your tense a bit. I hope by tomorrow it sorts itself out x

Welcome Lucky Cat - The ladies on this tread are so great and been a bit help and support on my journey. Wishing u lots of luck x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Evening everyone xx

Welcome lucky cat xx everyone on this thread is really helpful and supportive xx hope u get support u need xx

Betty did you manage to get everything sorted and get started xx

Laura how u feeling xx
Hooe everyone doing OK xx

Afm on day 6 of stimms and back tomorrow for another scan. Been bit emotional and bit panicky as lower back and sides been really sore . And was over thinking it last night n worrying about ohss as I have pcos and high Amh but I think it's just the meds making g havoc with body xx
I'm a bit scared to mention it to nurse tomorrow incase there's a problem and they end up cancelling xx


----------



## Bettyville

Hi everyone,
I called the private arm of Hammersmith hospital and they advised me to call the nurses tomorrow - so I'll probably start it tomorrow morning which for me will be CD4!! They said it doesn't matter which day it actually is as I'm on short protocol + my period isn't getting any heavier so I really don't know what's happening. I have noticed a change in my cycle over the past few months and wonder if it's that but I really don't know! It's worrying and will have to keep an eye on it.

So tomorrow could be D-day for us 😐


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Fingers crossed for you betty xx 
I'm on sp aswell xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Morning in hope everyone had lovely weekend.
I've got day 6 scan today. Should be day 7 stimms but been told not to inject before I go.
I'm a bit worried as I have now started to develop a ticket throat and the cold. I'm worried this could affect my cycle or possible EC.  I'm unsure if should say to nurse as scared they will cancel u dnt no what to do xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Afternoon lovlies xx
I had my scan this morning and went much better that expected.  Only had 6 days of stimms and she said I'm nearly ready. Should be getting EC on Thursday of Friday.  Had few follies at 15, 14, 13, 12 n 11 n some smaller.  Waiting on phone call this afternoon xxx

Hope everyone doing OK xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey MrsF.. That's great news! Won't be long and you'll be in your 2ww! So pleased it's going well for you, you've had such a wait!

Betty.. Good luck! I had a right mare after I had the scratch and my AF was early and a lot lighter than usual. My cycle almost got postponed.. If it wasn't for one lovely nurse who fought my corner, when I was sooo upset, I dread to think where I'd be now if it wasn't for her!

Laura.. Yay on being PUPO! Keep being positive cos everyone is right, it really does only take the one!

Lama.. How are you feeling? Soooo pleased for you!

Kez.. I have found Jacobs high fibre crackers good too for the nausea.. They're slightly salty.. To be fair if I eat I feel ok, if I don't eat I feel sick.. The bulge is deffo not baby yet! Haha!


----------



## Laurajo33

Thanks Dozy...I had a few pains yesterday but think that was just because of the transfer as nothing today. Not sure what signs I should b looking for. I have to wait 14 days from transfer not 14 days from ovulation. Was that the same for u?

Mrs f So glad scan went well. Not long for EC 

Hope your ok Betty and get started soon x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Laura.. For me EC was the 1st July, ET was the 6th July and OTD at the clinic was the 18th July. Tho I tested positive at home on a FRER on the 12th July. You just have to leave enough time for your trigger to have left your system .. Perhaps it's due to weekends and that.. Every clinic appears to be different xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Yeah I think I will crack and test a few days early lol
Just hope and pray it works x
How many days for your scan?


----------



## Dozydaisy

It will.. Just steer well clear of any cheap internet strip tests.. They drove me mad! I was a good two weeks after my missed AF before they looked like a positive.. Rubbish!

12 more sleep.. Trying hard not to book another private one! Every twinge or pain is driving me nuts!xx


----------



## lama321

Hi everyone

Laura - congrats on being PUPO

Mrs F - great that you are almost ready for EC

Dozy - how are you doing? 12 more sleeps till next scan? how far along will you be then?

Welcome to all the newbies 

AFM - totally losing my marbles with worry! just going to have to find some way to stop stressing! I have done too many poas tests and was convinced it wasn't getting stronger over the weeend but today it jumped up again. Tomorrow is OTD then that is my poas days are over! Hopefully should get early scan date tomorrow.


----------



## Laurajo33

Thanks Lama. I bet you cant wait to book your scan 
Once you do the last test today youcan relax x
I'm trying not to symptom spot as got sore boobs and feel like my af about to start but it way too early for that yet. 
Its probably all in my head lol

Dozy - i will get the first response ones when its time..im so desperate for it to work x
I'm sure u be fine hun and dont need a private one but do what is best for u x


----------



## Bettyville

Hi all,
Well, just got back from the hospital - strange, i went in for one thing but ended up coming away with another problem. The scan showed a 3cm cyst on my ovary and as a result, they've cancelled my cycle as they want to monitor me / check bloods to make sure it's not producing estrogen (i'm pretty sure it is as i'm getting symptoms of breast tenderness which I never get so early on in my cycle!). So, here we are back to the drawing board of waiting - need to go back in next month for a baseline scan on day 2 or 3 to check the status of the cyst.

Such a nightmare, wishing just one part of the journey could be simple


----------



## lama321

Betty - sorry to hear of your delay that must be so tough  Hope it resolves x


----------



## Laurajo33

So sorry Betty must be so frustrating for you 
Hope your ok and can start again soon x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Betty.. Exactly same the same thing happened to me the month before I was due to start TX.. It's deffo in your best interests to give you the best possible chance of it working! The following month it had completely gone.. It's so frustrating, and sooooo annoying, but it's deffo the right thing for now! Take it easy and keep going Hun xx

Lama.. I'll be 12+1 then.. So still early days! Hope OTD went well and you have your early scan date!

Laura.. I'm sure it'll all work out.. Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Rain250610

Hey Ladies

Happy to get back to speaking to you all. Back from holiday yesterday and wow so much gone on here all fabulous news. 

MrsF - Congratulations how amazing that you have responded so well it must be a massive relief and super exciting! Wishing you all my love. 

Lama - loved seeing your BFP come up on my screen congratulations - this thread is a testament to positivity wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy. 

Laura - Wow congrats on being PUPO I know it's very easy for me to say not to stress and symptom spot but try and remain as positive as you given - get some pampering in. 

Dozy - not many more sleeps now 12 weeks nearly wow!! How are you feeling?

Kez - hope the sickness is getting better, how long now until you next scan? 

Betty - I am also at the beginning of the process too, I'm so sorry youve had a rubbish journey so far but like Dozy said it's much better getting yourself fixed first, it's taken me almost 5 years to get to this point but I feel ready now I know my body is ready so wishing you lots of love. 

Welcome everyone else too, these ladies in this thread have really helped when iv gone for appointments iv been able to understand a bit more reading what I do on here so wishing you all lots of positivity. 

AFM - been for my meds appt today and iv just taken my first tablet yey! I'm on northistrone for 10 days base line scan booked in for 14th then merional, I was so excited taking that first tablet haha - Paul took pictures in the restaurant so hopefully one day we can take a special one back and say that's where it all began. 

Lovely to hear lots of nice stories after a lovely break away and looking forward to reading more. 

Take care lovlies xxx


----------



## Bettyville

Thank you ladies for the lovely responses. I know it's for the best and feel like the universe has been trying to tell me that this isn't the month to be starting the treatment, so i'm ok with the decision.

I don't know if they'll call me again / the dr will want to see me before next month but i just hope the cyst goes away. I've just spent the evening at my meditation group and the topic of our reading this evening was 'self confidence' with the chapter based around a woman who struggled with infertility (timing hey!!) and then finally had children 20 years after she first started trying, only to be faced with more struggles! However, it was meditation which gave her the confidence and belief and I know over the next month, I need to increase the time I spend meditating instead of simply rushing from one thing to another!

Betty xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

betty im so sorry to hear about ur delay it must be so frustrating xx

yaaay rain on starting your tabs, ul find it flies in. i cant belive how quickly mine has flown in. 

eeeekkk not long now dozy xx how exciting xx

kez hows the morning sickness feelign, hope ur doing ok xx

laura and lama how use keepin xx

afm ive just had my trigger shot eeekkkk. i went back again to hopital this mornin after being yesterady, i had some follies at 15, 14 n 13 n smaller, but when went back this mornin n had an 18, a few 17 n 16's  n smaller n more than yesterday sogot ec on thursday. nurse said was surprised how quickly responded after 7 days xx still cant believe it xx


----------



## lama321

Yeay Mrs F - enjoy your drug free day tomorrow and good luck for Thursday xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks lama xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Good Luck for tomorrow Mrs F!

Had a bit of a down day yesterday thinking it hasn't worked. But feeling a bit better today. Just wish I could test now and get it over with x

Will try and keep myself busy

Hope your all doing ok


----------



## Dozydaisy

Betty.. Sounds like you have some great support around you with the meditation you have been doing. You have a really good outlook! 

MrsF.. Yay how exciting! Hope EC goes well, what time are you in tomorrow? 

Rain.. What a lovely idea with the photo.. Yay on finally starting! I'm feeling rough.. But keep focusing on the end result!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Aww Laura I'm glad your feeling g bit better today  only natural to feel like that  . When is ur otd xx

Thanks dozy I've to be in at 7.45 in mornin xx just hoping g I get loads good eggs. So nervous xx

How u feeling dozy xx
I'm ok juts feeling g sore and crappy just wanting to finish work n get to bed n relax xx


----------



## lama321

Good luck for tomorrow Mrs F!

Laura hope your surviving the 2ww! It is so tough. Now I have another 2ww waiting for early scan


----------



## Dozydaisy

Good luck MrsF.. You'll be absolutely fine.. Remb it's quality not quantity! Make sure you rest well after an share your OH to look after you!

Laura.. Keep going.. Sorry to say this but it's one wait after another.. Try hard to live in the moment.. Enjoy this bit, it's hard, but you'll drive yourself nuts else

Lama.. Hope you're doing well.. 2 weeks will fly by and to see that little heartbeat is truely magical!


----------



## lama321

Dozy - I see you got a really early scan I wish this had been offered to me! I have had one tube removed and the other was not looking healthy either. I was surprised they are making me wait till 6+5 before I get an "early scan" to check for ectopic. That is almost just a normal viability scan.


----------



## Dozydaisy

Lama.. I had a super early scan cos I was in a lot of pain and had some spotting.. My GP referred me after I went to see her, it was all a bit of an emergency.. They like to do after 6w as there is more chance of seeing a heartbeat. At my super early one, they could only see the sac and yolk.. No baby let alone a heartbeat.. So I guess they're doing the right thing, unless you have any bad symptoms try not to let the worry take over xx


----------



## Rain250610

Good Luck this morning MrsF xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thank you. Just waiting to get taking in. Feel so nervous just hope manage to get some eggs.
Hope everyone doing OK xx


----------



## lama321

Mrs F - thinking of you, wont be long now! Good luck!

Dozy - thanks for the clarification. I've not had any serious pain or proper spotting. I've had a very specifically located lesser pain for about a day now and some pinkness on the progesterone residue. I'll mention it to the midwife tomorrow.


----------



## Bettyville

Good luck MrsF - let us know how you get on!


----------



## Laurajo33

Mrs F- Hope it gone well for you and not too uncomfortable x Thinking of you

Thanks Dozy x Trying to enjoy the PUPO x

Rain and Betty? How are you feeling? Hope your ok

Lama- How are you doing? All good I hope 

I'm feeling a lot better today more positive!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Afternoon everyone That's me just home. Tired and sore so just going into bed to rest.

I got 9 eggs. They told me that's good but I dunno why feel bit deflated was hoping to get more but just need to wait and see  ow how many of them fertilise tomorrow xx 
Hope everyone doing OK xx


----------



## Bettyville

Hi Laurajo33,
I'm doing ok thanks - i've just got to get over this month & hope that my cyst goes down & now focus my energy on the next month. The universe told me that this wasn't the month for treatment so I need to accept that and move on.

Glad to hear you're feeling more positive today, one day closer until you test!


----------



## Bettyville

Hi MrsF,
9 eggs is great - remember, it's the quality not the quantity! Go and have a well earned rest!!!!!! Fingers crossed for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

MrsF.. It only takes one.. Look at me.. I had 5, 4 fertilised and look where I am now.. Quality is deffo the priority over volume!xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks dozy xx just scared none of them fertilise xx just b on tenterhooks now until phone me tomorrow xx

How you feeling now xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

MrsF.. Hope you're getting some rest! It only takes the one.. Hope you get good news tomorrow xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Betty I'm glad your doing ok. It will be your time soon and will be worth the wait x

Mrs F. Dont worry about having more eggs. I had 17 to start and only 1 got to blast. So doesnt matter how many you get. Quality over quantity is better i think and it only takes 1. Thats whats keeping me going x
Best of luck hun x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone sorry just a quick one .
Got phone call n only 3 fertilised so gutted. I no should try b more positive but just can't stop crying xxx

Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## luckycat

Hi everyone,

We're just trying to decide whether IVF is right for us... it's such a tough decision.  I was just wondering what processes you all used to help you decide?  

The things that are stopping me just going for it are: I'm quite scared, it's expensive, I'm worried it will take over my life, how will I know when to stop, how much will it affect my everyday life, will I have to tell my employer, how will it affect my relationship with my dp, are there any side effects later in life - from all the drugs you have to take? Have you all managed to keep working whilst having IVF? 

And probably lots of other things which are swirling around my mind.  

It's so much more complicated than getting pregnant naturally!

The other option is that we try to adopt, but I think I'm still too upset at our recent diagnosis of infertility to think about that yet... also I went to school and uni with some people who were adopted and they all had personal problems related to this, from health issues as a result of being the child of an alcoholic, to mental health issues relating to rejection.  I wouldn't want anyone to think that I'm writing off having a kid with problems, but no-one would choose that for their child. 

Any advice would be gratefully received. 

Thanks in advance

xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Mrs F - I hope you are ok. Please try not too worry, I'm sure you will be fine.
It may only be 3 but could be great quality and works out for you. Did they say if you will have a 3 day transfer? or wait for 5 days? sending you hugs 

Hi Lucky Cat, Welcome to the page. I know there is a lot to consider before starting on the ivf journey and there are plenty of ups and down along the way. But if it works out and you get a BFP. I'm positive all the heartache will be worth it. I'm currently in my 2ww 7dp5dt and have had plenty of ups and down and terrified its not going to work.

I did have 2 days off for Egg collection but have worked all through my cycle apart from the odd hour or so off for scans etc. My manager knows but no one else in work. Have had people asking where I have been though and why I come in late some days. It have brought me and my DH closer and he has been amazing. I can't fault him one bit x

I did consider adoption before ivf and I think it would be challenging but amazing the same time giving a child a good life when they have started out so badly. But I feel I need to try ivf first as I want to be a mother so badly.

I have to say though I don't think I could have managed so well without the ladies on this page. they are so supportive and understand how you feel as they are going through the same. Lots of luck x


----------



## Laurajo33

Dozy/Kez/lama please can you i ask you a personal question. Before you got your bfp's did youhave any brown discharge ? Im 7dp5dt and freaking out


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi Laura there pushing for a 5 day transfer so that gives me a little positivity. Just really deflated I guess  . Been quite calm most of time thro cycle so think everything just got on top of me too. Still quite sore form EC yestersy xx

Welcome lucky cat I no its so hard to decide everything. But I was same as Laura I felt I had to give it a try. 
It's brought my relationship with dh closer and he's been much more supportive than could have hoped for.
I've worked through my cycle and I had extra added stress of just starting a new job just as I started. Never told anyone apart from my boss and she was really supportive xx
It's such a personal choice huni but consider that if it works then all the ups n doesn't will b worth it xx

How you feeling today Laura xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Mrs f being sore doesnt help. I was for about 4 days. 
Your entitiled to have off days. Its so emotional and hormones prb dont help x
I hope it goes smoothly for you now hun. I was ok until this evening when i had some brownish on tissue. Worried AF was coming early but hopefully its just implantation :/
My DH brought me home a cake bless him lol


----------



## luckycat

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for the advice. There's a lot to think about, I'm sure if I knew it was going to work I would definately go ahead, but it's the chance we've got to take I suppose.

Since we got diagnosed things have been tricky for me and my dp, he said this evening that at one point he wondered if it was all worth it, and even doubted our relationship. I think we were just both so shocked by our result at the clinic, and that there were no other routes than IVF that we both cut ourselves off from each other, we weren't speaking about our thoughts to each other and he was also having a hard time at work which wasn't helping.  

It's been better this past couple of weeks though, we have started talking about what's on our minds, and I have started seeing a counsellor to help deal with feeling so sad all the time.  I'm hoping that we can pull together on this and help each other, after all we're in it together! 
Dp says that he's worried that the stress of IVF will break us apart, which is one of my reasons to be scared of it... when he said that it actually made me feel light headed, like I was going to faint. 

We're going on holiday next week, so plenty of time to relax and think about our options, hopefully we will work something out. 

Thanks for making me feel so welcome xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Laura.. Brown discharge is normal.. I had some and quite a few ladies had some on the other theads I was on. Could be a number of things, but brown means old.. So keep being positive!

MrsF.. Im sorry you felt so sad .. Try hard to focus on the fact that 3 have fertilised and all you need is one to make a baby..  that's what kept me going. I've read so many stories on here of zero eggs at collection, then zero fertilisation. When is your next call from the hospital? As for feeling sore, rest up for a few days, take it easy and pamper yourself. I was a good 3/4 days before I felt almost back to normal. You've done amazingly to get to this stage, try to focus on the next little bit, else it does become quite over whelming emotionally! Easier said than done, I know!

Lucky.. Hello.. I hope you take some time out to be kind to your self whilst you come to terms with your news. It's difficult to process, but finding ways to relax and look after yourself will definetly help you cope with the decisions, along with the ups and downs you'll experience along the way! You need some time to process your thoughts and be able to deal with it together. It's deffo a long journey and hard to juggle everything life throws at you along the way. But it's the end result, that you have to keep focusing on to get through the hard patches! I really recommend reflexology, accupuncture and mediation . In my opinion they all helped me focus when I couldn't see any light at the end of the tunnel. You have to be strong to deal with it all, sounds like the holiday is just what you need to focus on your relationship and decide a way forward together xx


----------



## Bettyville

MrsF - how are you?
Dozy - Not long left for you now!!
Laura - hope you're doing well xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Im 8dp5dt. I did a test today and got a faint positive but i am also bleeding..Red light flow. So dunno what to think :/
Its prob too early to test but couldnt help myself when i seen the blood. I thought i may as well use the test i got in house expecting it to be bfn


----------



## Bettyville

Try not to worry Laura, you still have a few days to OTD! Let's hope it's implantation bleeding!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Thanks dozy. I'm feeling a bit better today and trying to be a  it more positive    I'm trying to think that at least I'm lucky that got 3 and could have been worse . Dmt think getting another call unless they phone me to come in tomorrow but there pushing for a 5day xx

Lucky I'm sorry to hear that things have been so tough. It's amazing how much Urs and ur dh emotions will b all over the place and you will both day things you don't mean xxx

Laura il b keeping everything crossed for you huni xx when's oft? Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Laura.. I hope it's nothing and it's all ok.. Fingers crossed that line stays and you make it to OTD and beyond! 

MrsF.. Fingers and toes crossed that they all go to blast for you.. That would be awesome! Glad you're feeling a bit better!

Betty.. A week today.. Feels so surreal! Hope you're doing well and ready to go next month


----------



## Rain250610

MrsF - 3 is fantastic, like everyone said it only takes 1. Si glad your feeling better today..

Laura - Hope your ok, not long left can't imagine what your going through with the wait, wishing you lots & lots of love.

Dozy - a week will fly by then you'll finally be able to tell everyone - yey! 

Betty - hope your resting up & that cyst is improving.

Lucky - Sorry to hear you have had such an awful time. It's such a mix of emotions and when you first find out it takes so long to sink in but I think you would always think what if if you didn't go for IVF. Our hormones run wild as it is and issues with our OH seem far more serious that they actually are when we are in this predicament. Iv been with my DH for 13 years married for 6 without many arguments but when I was told we needed IVF it caused a strain on our relationship as I blamed myself and thought he could do better thankfully he's a good person and forgave my questioning and we booked a holiday and reminded ourselves that a baby wouldn't make us as we loved each other it would just be someone else to love, I hope your holiday does that for you, use this site to ask you questions it's so amazing knowing you are talking to people who really understand. 

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Thank you all. I really didnt expect the 2nd line today so got me totally confused. My otd is not until the 10th so i am abit early. Just didnt expect bleeding so soon even if it was a bfn. I just want to mope around and cry but i got my nephew over for the day/night and birthday meal tomorrow with my family for my niece but at least i got a few days off next week so if it is the worst. I can relax at home x

Mrs F - i really hope it works out for you hun and you get to blast,  3 is a great number and could all be great quality too x

Dozy - Not long left now..Hope your feeling fine and symptoms not to bad x

Betty - Hopefully you will be able to start soon and cyst is getting better x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Evening everyone hope you've all had a nice weekend and as stress free as possible lol if that's even possible ll xx

Afm I've been on tenderhooks today worrying of hospital gonna phone me today to come in for 3day transfer but nvr heard anything so il go in on Tuesday I'm juts hoping my Wee embies are fighters and in good condition.  Ended up going drive to try take mind of things n ended up buying new car lmao. Like need anymore stress hahah xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Wow Mrs F a new car? Lol
What car you getting? Glad to hear the clinic waiting until blast. They must be doing well then x

Im bleeding abit more today. Did another test and the nd line is darker today than yesterdays test. So dont know what is going on. Just gonna wait until the 10th now and see what it says then. Nothing ever straight forward for me lol x


----------



## Rain250610

Ohhh fabulous MrsF what a nice treat. Hope everything goes to plan for you.

Poor you Laura - it's the unknown I suppose but keep doing what your doing and being positive and certainly don't keep wasting your money on tests until nearer your OTD on the 10th x

I was just wondering did anyone take Norestristrone tablets from day 16 before there injections started? I'm due to stop taking them Thursday and then my AF should come within the 5 day ready for my baseline scan on 14/09, however I have really bad pains and awful discharge (sorry for the info haha) and have a feeling my AF is going to arrive very soon, is this usual? Xxx


----------



## Bettyville

Hi everyone,
Hope you're all ok!
Mrsf - hope you're doing ok! Let us know how you get on, on Tuesday + details about the car pls 
Laura - hope you're ok & that the bleeding stops soon.

AFM - I'm doing ok, we've been talking about getting further tests e.g. NK cells, prior to starting out IVF treatment. Has anyone else had these? 

Betty x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Mornin everyone hope everyone had nice weekend xx
Laura not long to go. Bet the 2ww must b torture I'm dreading it xx

Betty I've never had they tests but heard of others on here talk about it hopefully someone will b able to help. But least it's good they want to investigate more

Dozy not long now eeeekkk how exciting g xx

Rain how you keeping xx

Well nvr got phone call yestersy so I guess that's a good thing. Just panicking now none of them are good enuff for transfer. Got we nvr stop worrying do we lol xx so in tomorrow for et at 11 xx


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies, 

sorry I've not been around for a while, hope you're all well   

MrsF - awesome news you have et booked for tomorrow. Please don't worry about having 3. Because I was egg sharing I only got 4 eggs for myself and only 2 fertilised and had both put back at et and I'm now expecting twins  I'm sure you're 3 will be doing great for you xx

Betty - have you had treatment before? I've heard of NK cell tests, didn't have them myself but if I wasn't successful I would probably of thought about it xx

Laura - I hope the bleeding eases off, it could defiantly be implantation bleed. I didn't have it myself at that stage but know it can be quite common xx

Rain - Sorry, I didn't have that medication, but if you're worried might be worth speaking to yuor clinic, I'm sure they won't mind xx

Dozy - how are you getting on? your scan must be soon xx

Lucky - sorry you're going through this. When I found out we had no other option than IVF I was devastated and didn't cope very well at all. I already suffer from depression so had to increase my meds and have counselling, which really helped me. I'm not saying you need that too but we did get through it and I'm sure you guys will too, its just a bit of a shock xx

I hope I've not missed anyone, if I have I'm really sorry and hope you're all ok xx

AFM had a bit of a scare last weekend as I had a bit of a bleed and then some more spotting Tuesday but it has stopped and it was dark so trying not to worry. Saw my midwife last week and shes lovely  not much more to report apart from feeling and being sick everyday which is pants  xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

MrsF.. Good luck for tomorrow Hun.. I don't know how you've coped without calling them.. If have cracked long ago!

Betty.. I live in Coventry, where prof Quenby is based, I thought about it, but unless you have reason to believe you may have an issue in my opinion what's the point? There's a thread on here about it all.. Maybe worth asking views on there if you haven't already?

Rain.. It's just one wait after another wait.. Have to stay positive eh.. Sorry no experience of the tablets you mention but AF never plays ball!

Laura.. Hope you're ok.. Hope the bleeding has eased.. Perhaps ring your clinic if you're worried Hun

Kez.. Are you having regular scans? Just wondered with the bleed and fact you're having twins!


----------



## Elkie85

Hi everyone! 

I have just been referred to St Bart's for IVF because we have been unsuccessfully trying to conceive for a year and as I have Stage 4 Endometriosis I have been told it is not likely that we will conceive naturally now a year has passed. I wondered whether anybody could tell me what the process is at Bart's - including waiting times etc, and also whether anybody else was having/had had IVF when they suffer from severe Endometriosis? I feel quite alone on the journey and would love to hear from other people going through the same thing! 


Thank you! 

E


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies 

Dozy - no extra scans yet, had to pay for my early one in the end even though my doc referred me (still waiting for them to contact me lol) I know I have to see a consultant after my 12 week scan because I'm having twins but that's about it xx

Elkie - Welcome   sorry to hear you are feeling alone, this whole process is really difficult but this forum helped me loads. I was at the lister so not sure about st barts, but you normally have a consultation first and that's where they will give you lots of information and explain the process. Be prepared for lots of blood tests and internal scans (what I like to call the dildo cam) but I'm sure having endo you have had a few of these already. Wishing you lots of luck x

MrsF - GOOD LUCK today xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Mrs F. Is ET today? Lots of luck hun x x

Rain - yeah almost at otd. Few more days x I havent had those tablets no, so im not sure about that. If af arrives early can they scan you earlier?

Betty - Hope your doing ok. I havent had those tests so i dont know much about those sorry x

Kez - Sorry to hear you had a scare. I'm glad all is ok. Hope the sickness eases up soon for you x

Dozy - How is everything going? Your scan is soon i think? My head is in the shed lately lol

Welcome Elkie im based in South wales so i dont know  anything about st Barts. But i echo what Kez says about blood tests and scans. The girls on this thread are fab and really supportive. Good luck x

Sorry if i have missed anyone x

Afm i called clinic and she said spotting is normal so not to worry and call back if it gets heavier. She said i can test friday if i want and call them with the resultd..they may need to increase the pessaries x so we will see what happens x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hi everyone just back from et so officially pupo.  Quality was average so bit worried but he said that it made blastocyst so that's great. Plus hopefully he said one had potential so giving it a couple.more hours to see if they might b able to freeze it so fingers crossed sorry for no personals just now just heading to accupuncture xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Mrs f Congrats on being pupo  its great you had a blasto put back. Got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

How you keeping Laura? Not long now xx have you taken any other tests? 

Kez I'm so sorry to hear you had that scares must have been awful for you. Glad uve got lovely midwife tho that helps xx

Dozy not long for you now eeeekkk xx

Welcome elkie sorry can't help much as I'm in Scotland.  There is also another thread for areas u might get someone form there that knows how works at St barts.  Sorry to hear ur feeling so alone.  But this forum have been a savour to me. That's how I felt at the beginning and I couldn't have gotten through it without it xx

Betty hope ur OK xx

Afm nothing really to report. Been discussing with dh about our oft which is theb16th. Nxt Fri.  But I'm wondering if I would manage to wait an extra day as much as that will kill me. Just think as it has to be your first morning pee and if it's negative then I couldn't face work.  Least if do it on the Saturday I dnt need to go to work. But I dnt no if I could wait an extra day hahah xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Mrs f. I know how you feel. I have booked a couple of days off work to try and relax and if it is the worst. Im at home x
I havent done anymore test. Im scared to.
I still having a little bleed but very light. Clinic didnt seem too concerned said its common so feel a bit better. My mother says i have never been straight forward lol
Have you got much planned in the 2ww to keep you busy?


----------



## lama321

Laura - glad your bleeding is very light now. So your OTD is Friday now right?

Mrs F - congrats on being PUPO, hugs   to get you through the 2ww... it's bad! To keep me sane at the moment I have bought some boxsets (24) that is so intense it at least stops me worrying in the evenings


----------



## Laurajo33

Lama yeah friday eeeck!!!  Bleeding is light,  only when i wipe. Or if it is on panty liner it is like a 2p size amount for the whole day. Sorry if tmi. Been like this since Sat x
How have you been? Do you have any scans coming up?


----------



## Bettyville

Hi ladies
Sorry I've been so quiet, it's been manic on my end. So, something's going on with my cycle - remember I mentioned that my cycle was super light, well I started to bleed yesterday and it's become heavier, just like a normal period for me. I finished work at 10 last night & we ended up at A&E as I had quite strong pain on my right side which is where the cyst is but it subsided and the dr didn't seem too concerned. Anyway, I called the unit today & theyve requested that I go in on Friday for another scan (should've been tomorrow but I'm travelling for work). Complete nightmare. I just don't know what's going on - funnily enough the dr seemed to think I was stressed hence my cycle has messed up! I agree, I really did work myself up into a frenzy for the IVF. Anyway, let's hope this is my proper bleed and it sorts itself out!

MrsF - congrats on being PUPO!! Hope you're taking it easy.
Laura -not long now! Good luck!!! Really wish you all the best.

Betty x


----------



## lama321

Laura - 5 sleeps till my scan... hmm I thought it was 5 sleeps yesterday  

Betty - hope your scan looks better tomorrow.


----------



## Laurajo33

Thank you Betty x
I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and it sorts itself out x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Laura and lama not long now how exciting xxx

Betty sorry to hear that hope you scan look better today fingers crossed xx

Dozy and kez how use keeping xx

Not long til ur 12week scan dozy how amazing xxx

Afm I'm 3dp5dt  but stomach still been feeling really sore since EC.  Felt it ease up n then since et it's become really sore. Feel bit bloated but doesn't look as bad as it feels. Scared to take any paracetamol.  It's really painful to press in especially on one side. Is this natural xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Ladies I got a bfp! And spotting has eased off. Cant believe it. So so happy..scan booked 5th october x


----------



## lama321

Fantastic Laura, good luck with the next waiting period. You'll need some distractions it is a killer! xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Thanks Lama  
I bet it is. Not long now for you though x
Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Wriggler

Hi guys, I can see this is an established (huge) group post but I'm also a newbie here and planning to start IVF for the first time either next month or November. Would it be ok to join you? A x


----------



## Laurajo33

Of course wriggler. Welcome! 
The ladies here ar great and couldn't have coped without them x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies.. How are you all?

Laura.. Amazing news! Soooo pleased for you, congratulations on your BFP!

MrsF.. Yay on being PUPO.. When is OTD? Hope you start feeling better soon 

Betty.. How did you get on? Well I hope

Wriggler.. Elkie.. Hello, welcome.. It's a crazy old journey.. Deffo put some things into place so you get time for yourself and manage to chill!

Kez.. Sounds like you need to get on the phone and chase them up as that's just rubbish! Hope you're feeling well

Lama.. Good luck for your scan! It's such a wait isn't it!!

So.. I'm 12w today and have my scan tomorrow morning.. Still can't quite believe this is where I am.. Like I'm dreaming.. Such a surreal feeling xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Thank you Dozy.
Its great your 12 weeks. Good luck for scan 2moro. Im sure everything is fine tho 😊


----------



## Bettyville

Congratulations Laura!!!!!!! Hope all goes smoothly until your scan xxx

Dozy - good luck for tomorrow, hope it goes perfectly!!!

Wriggler - welcome. I too am new to the group & will have my first round of IVF at some point! 

Kez - hope you're ok & your appt with the midwife goes ok.

Lama - how are you?

MrsF - how are you doing?? 

AFM - I had my scan today & they confirmed that this is my period and it also looks like the cyst is going away but they'll confirm at my scan at the beginning of my next period. I'm feeling ok with it & hope it goes away!

Betty xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww Laura that's amazing news I'm so so happy for you xxxx

Dozy can't belive that's ur 12 week scan how amazing xxx it's been amazing going through this journey with such an amazing bunch xx couldn't have gotten through this without  use xxx
Welcome wriggler xx everyone here is amazing support xx

Betty that's great least the cyst is starting to go and hopefully get started soon xx
Kez how's the sickness feeling? 

Lama hope ur doing OK xx

Afm feeling a little better today I was really sore yestersy and just panicking constantly. Just so scared this doesn't work xx least only til nxt Fri to find out xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Thank you Mrs F x
I felt exactly the same and thought it wouldnt work. I hope you are feeling better today tho x got everything crossed for you x x x

Betty - i'm glad the cyst is going. Hopefully you can start soon 

Dozy - hope scan went well x

Kez & Lama - How are things?

Good luck to everyone starting soon x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Betty.. Great news next AF will be your time!

MrsF.. That wil fly by! Take it easy.. And make sure your hubby is looking after you!

Laura.. When is your first scan?

Afm.. Things are going well, scan today was awesome even if the sonographer was pretty cold.. Bubba is slightly bigger than expected at 12+5 so due is the 20th March. Just waiting on bloods but nuchal measurement was within threshold.. Have the most gorgeous little scan picture that now actually really does look like a baby.. Need to start believing it's actually happening!xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

OMG dozy that's amazing xx bet that must have been so emotional xxx

Lama and betty hope ur both ok xx

You still on cloud 9Laura? Xx

Afm official date in 16th this Fri.  Bit worried it's too early as would only be 10 days after transfer. Been really crampy and stuff but no other signs n no spotting. I'm so scared and worried that it's not taken xxx 
Hope uve all had grateful weekend xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Dozy thats amazing! So so pleased for you. How exciting!    . My first scan is the 5th october to check for a heartbeat. I'm still in lala land at the mo so enjoying the fact im pregnant. Im sure i will get more nervous as it gets closer to scan day x

Mrs f - Yes still on cloud 9 lol im sure it will feel more real when i have the scan and sickness x
I did ny first test 9dp5dt and had a faint positive so you should be ok and day 10 it was darker x its natural to feel like that. I really hope you get the result you want x everything is crossed for you x


----------



## Leeca401

Hi all, I'm new to the page hoping to start treatment very soon, I have a consultant app this week followed by a nurse app where I'm guessing they will take me through treatment.  I'm not sure when I will start however as when I have the nurse app I will be on cycle day 24 of 30.  Is this too late? Will I have to wait till next cycle?

This whole thing is a bit of a mind field any help or advice would be welcomed 😀


----------



## lama321

Dozy - fab to hear about your scan  congrats on making it to 12 weeks!

Mrs F - crampy is good. Don't worry about the test date, did you have a 3 or 5 dt? I tested clearly positive on a FR 9dp5dt x

Leeca - have you had bloods done yet? Do you know which protocol you will be on? If you are on long then you will most likely start on day 21 of your cycle if you are on short then day 2/3. I think you should ask so your timescales are clear. I went in to an info session and was able to speak with the coordinator. I was starting then not then starting then not a lot (but I was egg sharing so more complex) but it is a lot easier when you have a clear picture of what is happening when. Good luck


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Lama I had a 5dt . Not had any implantation bleed or anything. One minute I go from thinking I might have worked to then thinking it's not  xx


----------



## lama321

Mrs F - yep it is horrendous. I didn't get any implantation bleed but I did get very strong cramps. Good luck for Friday xxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awww that's good to no. My cramps have been horrendous and been starting to worry it's my af. Had acid last 2 more I g aswell xxx


----------



## Leeca401

Lama321 I'm assuming I will have that done with the consultant on Tuesday and then the nurse app will be on Thursday. I've had several rounds of bloods over the last few months and 3 scans the baseline one was last Wednesday. I guess Tuesday will be our time for questions and protocols other than pco all my test results are fine, despite the pco I have reg periods and ovulate regularly, my dh however has high abnormal sperm so we are guessing this is the cause we're been trying for almost 3 years.

I've been living in denial quite a bit, just kept thinking it would happen on its own and now we're on the cusp of beginning its a bit emotionally draining lol

But it's good to be able to read everyone's journeys, I guess I just have to get onboard with mine



lama321 said:


> Dozy - fab to hear about your scan  congrats on making it to 12 weeks!
> 
> Mrs F - crampy is good. Don't worry about the test date, did you have a 3 or 5 dt? I tested clearly positive on a FR 9dp5dt x
> 
> Leeca - have you had bloods done yet? Do you know which protocol you will be on? If you are on long then you will most likely start on day 21 of your cycle if you are on short then day 2/3. I think you should ask so your timescales are clear. I went in to an info session and was able to speak with the coordinator. I was starting then not then starting then not a lot (but I was egg sharing so more complex) but it is a lot easier when you have a clear picture of what is happening when. Good luck


----------



## lama321

Leeca - might be worth giving them a phone then just to ask what the plan is and make sure they are aware of where you are in the cycle. I started the nasal spray on day 21 but that came in the post and I didn't need to see the nurse. I only got the jabs and instructions at my baseline scan 2/3 weeks later


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Mornin everyone hope everyone one doing OK and had good weekend xx 
Just desperate for Friday to come. Still dunno if gonna wait until the sat so not at work. Prob daft question but if using a hpt it's best to do it in mornin isn't it? That's when it's hi highest? Dh thinks I could do it after work but I'm scared with the amount water n stuff I'm drinking could make it weaker lol I no sounds ridiculous but I'm really scared lol xx


----------



## lama321

Mrs F - I only tested in the morning. But the risk would be that you might not see anything when the test should be positive. So you might end up upset on Fri but at the end of the day if you are then you are, the test is just a test. I guess it might be a more gentle way to break the news if you are not too? If you are going to do that I would buy a FR test.


----------



## Mrsfergie83

What's an FR test? Xx


----------



## lama321

First Response, not sure if there is more than one type. There is certainly one called First Response Early Result and they are very sensitive. Good luck xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Mrs F. I used first response too. If u can hold out til Sat. May be best to do that. So u dont have to work x

Leeca welcome to the page x lots of luck for ir appointment..hope you xan start soon


----------



## Laurajo33

Mrs F- How are you holding up? Hope all is ok


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey Laura I'm still really sore to touch and crampy.  
I managed to get unpaid leave for Friday so I can do otd on Friday.  Feel like af coming but just hoping g it wnt xx
How u feeling xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Its good you got friday off so u can test x not long now.
I'm doing ok yeah. Smell of bananas are turning me lol
Just want to get scan done so i know all is ok. Wish i could see what is going on x

Not long left to wait hun. I hope its not ur af and just symptoms of the progesterone and pregnancy!


----------



## luckycat

Hi ladies,

Just wondered if any of you went for a hysterosalpingogram before you began IVF? I've got one booked for the coming Monday and I'm not sure what to expect.  I've read the leaflet that the hospital gave me but it would be good to hear from anyone who's experienced it. 
Did it hurt much? Abouth 10 years ago I briefly had a coil fitted and it hurt like hell! Did you get any answers from the HSG?  

Thanks x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I no Laura that's what I'm hoping. There's so much going on in our body's it's hard not to over think it.

Welcome lucky cat. Sorry can't help you with that one I've never even heard of that xx
How's everyone else been keeping xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi lucky cat. Yes i had the hysterosalpingogram scan about 3 years ago. All was fine. The thought of it was worse than the procedure. It was a little uncomfortable because my tubes spasm slightly but its very common. Just a twinge like mild period pain. But its not too bad. And was over quite quickly. It was quite interesting seeing your insides lol


----------



## luckycat

Hi Laurajo,

Thanks, I think that the leaflet they gave me has scared me a bit - good to hear that it's not too bad! Looking forward to seeing my insides


----------



## lama321

Hi Luckycat. I had an HSG a couple of years ago. I did not feel the cathetar going in at all. Unfortunately one of my tubes was totally blocked at the ovary end so having my tube inflated like a balloon hurt a lot but they stopped when I asked and the pain stopped immediately. If your tubes are clear there should be no pain at all. I guess just try to relax as much as possible to reduce chances of spasm. Good luck xx


----------



## needmorewine

How do you find a thread specific to a clinic?  I saw a couple people's responses of, "You should follow the thread for XYZ clinic."  Yet when I type XYZ clinic into the search engine, the same responses come up.  What am I doing wrong?  TIA!


----------



## Cloudy

Needmorewine: They are mostly in the regional section but lots of clinics dont have threads whereas other clinics have several threads. What clinic are you looking for? Let me know and I will see if there is a thread  

Xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Good luck for tomorrow mrs F x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Mornin everyone hope everyone doing g ok xx 
Laura how u been feeling? When's ur scan?

How u lama?

Dozy and kez hope u and bumps are doing well xxx

Afm today is my oft and been awake half the night . Honestly that waiting on the hpt was the worst minute or 2 ever. But I can't belive I'm writing this but got my    eeeeekkklk can't believe it xxxx 
Thanks to everyone for all the support over the months I could t have gotten through it without use xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

OMG mrs F thats amazing! Woo hoo! This has been a lucky thread 😁

Im not too bad. Just tired alot. My scan is 5th oct x


----------



## Rain250610

Wow MrsF I am sooooooooo happy for you, wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy ❤

Hope everyone else is doing good and your blessings are growing along nicely 😘

What an amazingly positive thread xxx


----------



## luckycat

Hi Lama, 

Thanks for the advice  

Congratulations MrsF!


----------



## Bettyville

wooo hooo!! Congratulations MrsF!!!! What wonderful news!!!!!!

Hope you are all sooo well xxxx


----------



## kez26

Hi ladies, 

just thought I would pop back and see how everyones doing 

MrsF - CONGRATS thats awesome news xxx

LuckyCat - How did your HSG go?? Mine was awful, but both of my tubes are blocked. I hope yours went well xx

Laura - hope your scan goes well. Is it your first scan? xx

Betty, Rain, Lama and anyone else I've missed, how are you getting on?? xxx

AFM - ohhhhh pregnancy is not good to me lol, sickness (constant), migraines, pelvic pain the lot...buttttt I keep reminding myself it will be worth it   I had my first midwife apt (which was longggg) and have my 12 week scan next friday. I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and still can't quite believe it...

Sending everyone lots of luck on their journey's    xx


----------



## Mrs_mc

Hi all, I've been reading this thread for a while and finally had the courage to post.  
I'm 33 and trying for 4 years. I was diagnosed with endometriosis back in 2008. 2 laps later and still nothing so hoping to start IVF in the next few weeks. My consultant says anytime between now and Xmas.

I know what to expect in terms of procedures but cannot get my head around injecting myself and this is freeking  me out!! Lol I cannot look at needles let alone think of injecting myself. 

The last few weeks my emotions have been all over the place and found myself blaming myself and pushing the OH away. I know deep down it is stupid but can't help myself sometimes. . Is it me or is this normal


----------



## luckycat

Hi all,

Would it be ok for me to have a little rant? I've had a really frustrating day  

I went to the hospital for my HSG - dp and me had both booked the afternoon off work, and I'd had to rearrange a counselling session to go to the hospital. 
Got to the hospital, the nurse asked me if I had avoided having sex since my last period, had I done a pregnancy test - yes it was negative - all good, set to go and then she asked me if I had taken my antibiotic this morning - what antibiotic? Turns out that they had forgotten to prescribe one for me and forgotten to tell me that I needed to take one so I had no idea I needed it and so I couldn't have the x-ray  
Now I have to wait for next month I'm so frustrated! 

I was really nervous about going and was looking forward to maybe finding out some answers and now I have to wait another 4 weeks. I'm so fed up of feeling stressed - we wanted to have this done and then we could start planning the IVF. Also I need to let university know asap if I want to take a year out..... I'm so stressed about trying to plan the next year of my life and now this happens! 

argh. 

Thanks!


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Kez- Yeah first scan on 5th October. Feels so far away x
Wow 11 weeks already! Not long left for 12 week scan! I bet you cant wait to see them. Poor you with all those symptoms. It will be worth it hun. Maybe because you have 2 little ones you got it abit harder x

Luckycat- I cant believe they forgot to tell you about the antibiotic and now got to wait another 4 weeks  just awful.
I didnt take anything before my HSG. Maybe its abit different now x its tough enough this journey without them forgetting important facts! Sending you hugs  

Mrs Mc this IVF really plays with you mind. There were times me and DH drifted apart because of it. But when it got started it brought us much closer and never been better now. I was worried about injections too but you be suprised how you handle it when you know it will be worth it in the end x

Betty, Rain, Lama - hope your doing ok and the rest of you lovely ladies x


----------



## Rain250610

Hi All

Hope you are all well! 

Kez - wow that seems to have just flown by, hope the symptoms don't stick around too long for you, hopefully the 12 week mark will ease those off for you.

How is everyone Lama Mrs F Laura Betty?

Lucky poor you it's so frustrating and your entitled to a rant you wait for these appointments with such anticipation so I can totallly understand how heartbreaking it is - Try & keep positive the month will fly by 😘

Mrs Mc - Welcome and you've come to the right place for support these ladies have been a great help with some of my questions and concerns. I too was worried about the injections but believe me a trip to the dentist is worse (iv had both today and would rather inject myself for an hour haha) Good luck and keep posting.

AFM - I'm on day 3 of my stimms all good so far constant headache though but I can cope with that, I had a little blip last week on my baseline they found another 2 Paulps??  but tiny in size so the Dr  thought it was not worth removing them at this point it has made me really anxious though that something can go wrong at any point but still reading the secret and a bit of yoga should relieve it this week hopefully I'm back for a scan Thursday so fingers crossed everything is going to plan. 
Just a quick question was everyone worried where they injected? I feel I'm not putting it where it should go haha below the belly button in a oval shape?

Take care xxx


----------



## Lyndsey30

Hi guys, I'm not new to the forum but I'm new to IVF so thought I'd join this thread for some advice and support really. Have had 3 failed stimulated cycles of IUI this year then took a couple of months off to get my head around everything before moving onto IVF. Had our first consultation today regarding IVF and am due to start my first cycle (short protocol) in the next couple of weeks. I'm excited but a bit apprehensive as I don't know what to expect really. Ultimately, I just desperately want this to work! Guess we're all in the same boat there!


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Wow kez that's amazing I still can't believe ur 11weeks already that's flew in. Not so good about all ur symptoms but as u said it will all b worth it xx

Laura not long until ur scan bet can't wait xx 

Rain I also read the secret and found it really inspiring. Less polps are small and hope they stay that way.howbu find in injections xx
Welcome lynsey I no its such a stressful time. I started ivf the day I started a new job lol but they were great. I was on short protocol and it honestly wasn't as scary as expected.  Was hard goin, and tiring . Thec2ww was defo worse that felt like torture buy ul get loads support here xx

Lucky cat that's awful they forgot to tell you about antibiotic. Especially when u build ur self upto something and doesn't go t plan xx but hugs xx

Mrs Mc that's totally normal I was like that aswell.  But during our ibf it really brought us a lot blower xx and the injections really aren't too bad.  I had you tubed it few times so had rough idea how to do them before even went to hospital lol good luck xx


----------



## Elle84

Hello ladies I'm new to the group I am waiting to start my first ICSI cycle at the homerton at the end of November. I will be on the short protocol with a three months wait post egg collection due to PCOS. I have been reading your posts for a while a decided to take the plunge and write something in this group ( I hope it's ok). I am 32 (in October ) and my OH is 42 our infertility stems from sperm quality and PCOS. We are so excited to finally have a start date but have been waiting so long that these next two month feel like forever. 

Your posts Are wonderful and have been such a source of comfort to me. I wish you all the best in your cycles.


----------



## kez26

Lucky - ohhh thats not very nice, I hope you complained. I didn't have to take any antibiotics before mine, must be a new thing they do. I hope they sort out a new apt for you quickly xx

Mrs_mc - Welcome   the emotions are very normal, I would try to get used to it as there's always something to get you going. IVF is not easy at all but definitely worth it xx

Laura - how exciting, how many weeks will you been then? has it actually sunk in yet that you are pregnant? Took me a while lol xx

Rain - I'm sure you are doing the injections right, try not to worry. I know its so easy to worry about everything during the process (I was the same) but I'm sure everything is going well  xx

Lyndsey30 - Welcome, you've definitely come to a good place if you want to ask questions etc, if it wasn't for this forum I wouldn't know half the stuff I do now about the whole process xx

Elle84 - Welcome, once you get started it will all fly by. This forum helped me a lot through the process and everyone in this thread is lovely xx

MrsF - how are you feeling lovely? Hope you are well xx

AFM - can't believe I am 11 weeks, still find it hard to believe I'm really pregnant. I can no longer hide my bump and definitely think the symptoms  are worse due to having twins...

Wishing all of you lots of luck on your cycles xxxxxx


----------



## Elle84

kez26- Thank you so much for your welcoming reply and words of wisdom and of course big congratulations to you. Its  so inspiring to see that others have seen the light at the end of the tunnel xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

I'm ok kez. Just anxious now to hear when get my scan. Still felling g bit naseus but not sire if from proestrogen but finished them on Fri or just die to pregnancy. But I have a really strong sense of smell it's unreal he hehe xx

Welcome Elle this forum has been amazing for me and our issues were the same as Urs  we started on a short protocol for our first ivf and we're lucky to get our bfp on Friday just hope that it stays xx 
Hooe everyone else doing g ok xx


----------



## Lynz30

Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies 😀 I found this forum really helpful during my IUI cycles and like you said, Kez, you certainly learn a lot from everyone on here! Can't wait for you all to teach me about IVF haha. Congrats on your positive results MrsFergie and Kez, fab news! Lovely to see positive results, it gives all of us newbies some much needed hope. Hope everyone's had a good day? Xx


----------



## Elle84

Mrsfergie83- big congrats to you and thank you for the welcome and for sharing. I understand why you would be anxious but that little bean will most definitely stick I hope that you have a smooth pregnancy xxx


----------



## Mrs_mc

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. It is so nice to be able to share my worries and concerns with people in the same situation. I'm lucky enough to have a friend who has been through the process but it's great to have a sounding board with people who are actually going through it now. 

Congrats on the pregnancies ladies, I hope in a few months us newbies will be able to share some good news with you. 

I'm so excited but nervous too to start the process. I feel like my life is on hold at the moment as don't want to plan anything in case it clashes with treatment but hopefully I won't have to wait much longer and by Christmas things will be well underway. 

I live in wales and at my appointment last week my consultant told us that we both had to be under 30 BMI to qualify for the NHS funding. I passed with flying colours but my husband was just on the boarder. Being 6"1 and a 16 stone rugby player that isn't so easy. To me that's crazy as he is fit and healthy and I'm guessing most men would struggle with that. He is now on a diet just in case it comes up in the future. Has anyone else experienced this with their NHS trusts?


----------



## Elle84

Mrs_mc - When my husband And I looked it up my NHS  trust stated that To be eligible a BMI of under 30 was required mine was 30.9 with two months to go before our initial appointment I started swimming 2-3 times a day by the time of the appointment my BMI was 29.7 not great but below lol. They only calculated mine and not my husbands which makes sense I don't see why their weight should be much of a concerns. I would advise you to call them and check. Good luck x


----------



## Mrs_mc

Elle84 - it's crazy! Even the consultant said so but that's the rules!  I have no doubt that he will be well under by the time we start as he is so determined! Well done you on going 2-3 times a day. With my job it makes it impossible but going to the gym/walking/netball as often as I can.


----------



## Elle84

Mrs_mc lol I'm so sorry i was meant to Write a week lol I wish I was that fit.  But I know how hard it is to lose weight however this is such motivation.


----------



## Lynz30

Omg, the weight/BMI thing has been stressing me out! We had the same rules to qualify for IVF, both BMIs have to be under 30 and neither of us can be smokers. I've never smoked but my husband was a smoker until we were referred for IUI and they said he had to quit or we couldn't proceed. Thankfully he quit with little fuss and has been smoke free for nearly 18months now! 
With regards to weight, although he's put over a stone on since quitting smoking, his BMI is only 27!! The ******* lol. My weight is somewhat more difficult... I was majorly overweight and lost 4 stone with weightwatchers about 3.5 years ago, hoping this would improve my fertility. Managed to get down from a size 20 to size 12 so all was good. I'll be honest, I haven't been brilliant lately and the stress of all of the failed cycles this year have induced a bit of comfort eating so I've gradually gone up to a curvy size 14, I was still under 30 (just) but then went on holiday to Greece last week and ate and drank everything in site lol, put 8lbs on in a week!! Got back from holiday to a letter from the clinic saying our first IVF consultation was 3 days away! I was terrified and and immediately went on a major diet! Had the consultation and they didn't weigh me they just copied our weights and BMIs from the forms we'd filled out and sent in so I dodged a bullet there! I know they will at our treatment plan meeting next week tho. Have only been home from hols 5days and have already lost a few lbs so my BMI should be below 30 by treatment planning meeting next week. Fingers crossed! 😬


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Kez. Yeah i will 7.5 weeks when i have my first scan. Been heaving this morning and this evening. So feels more real now lol When is ur 12 week scan now? Dont have to hide bump for much longer 

Mrs F i know what u mean about the sense of smell. Bananas turn me now! Yuck lol how have you been?

Rain..its great you have started stims. I hope the polyps dont cause any problems for you. I did some injections above my belly button too 

Mrs.mc im also in wales and in the port talbot clinic. Yes my DH had to diet too. Lots of luck for ur cycle x

Welcome to all the new ladies. I wish u all lots of luck for ur cycles. This forum had been a god send to me. Helping me cope with the whole process x


----------



## Rain250610

Hey all, 

Hope your all well! 

Lynz - Well done what an amazing weight loss I'm sure a few holiday pounds won't make a difference.

Mrs Mc - it must be an area thing as I was overweight & my husband slightly but they only checked me once on my second appt, they didn't mention my husbands fingers crossed for you as don't see why it would impact him. 

Welcome Elle, you think the months drag but you blink and it's here wishing you the best of luck in your journey this thread is super positive & so useful, 

Thanks Kez - after all the anticipation you think is that it haha, I was expecting it to be worse so finding something else to worry about. Hope your bump is coming along nicely x

Awww poor you Laura but I suppose it's the only time your happy to be heaving haha - bet you can't wait to see! X

Mrs F how are you feeling has it all sunk in yet? Seems only a couple of weeks you where waiting for the dreaded AF to come so you could start & now look at you -Amazing x

Day 5 stimms done starting to feel them now well just a pulse inside so I'm taking that as a good sign they are going where they should, scan tomorrow so fingers crossed iv been doing them correct. 

Have a great evening xxx


----------



## Rain250610

Hi Ladies 

Just after a bit of advice. 

How many follies and what size should you have at day 6 of stimms well I'm injecting my 6th tonight.

I had 13 follies today 9 on the right 4 on the left all ranging from 9-11 is that about right as I thought they should be a bit bigger by now? Im pleased with the amount I think she did say there where some small ones too but they don't count so I'm a bit confused 😐 back Monday morning.

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Rain that sounds about right to me. I had stims for 12 days and the little ones caught up. I had 7-11 follies in the end and 17 eggs collected x


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies.. so much has happened!

MrsF.. awesome news on your BFP! Super exciting times ahead!

Laura.. even more awesome news on your BFP too!

Rain.. it's quality not quantity! Good luck Hun 

How is everyone else doing?

I'm almost 15w nausea has definitely eased off and I have a bit more energy, look like I've been eating all the pies tho! Feeling fat rather than seeing a bump! Lol. 12w scan was awesome.. there's deffo a gorgeous little baby in there xx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey everyone sorry been bit quiet recently hope everyone been doing OK xx

Wow dozy that's amazing how exciting how u feeling xx Laura how you feeling ? When's ur scan xx

How u rain? Is EC today? Good luck xx

How's everyone else doing x

Just wanted to ask probably a daft question. See at ur clunic when do you normally get ur first scan. I've had no contact from the Gri since transfer and it's panicking me a little tbh. 
I read somewhere that when you find out pregnant that you are already 2 weeks pregnant due to cycle n stuff. So I'm actually 5w+4 but actually only 3w+4 lol strange but trying to work out if would get scan between7/8 weeks but if that would b counted from the 5w+4 or 3w+4 lol sorry probably really confusing and probably not making sense but kinda confused lol xx


----------



## Thread

Hi Everyone,

Pretty new here! I'm waiting for my nurses appt at Calderdale which is on 16th October. We are doing ICSI with long protocol and they said treatment would start with the next cycle. 

Day 21 of my October cycle is 25th October, do you think they will let us start then or will we have to wait  until day 1 of the next cycle? (Which wouldn't be possible because the lab is closed for deep clean for 3 weeks in December so it would actually start in Jan)

Thanks for your help   xx


----------



## Laurajo33

MrsF- I read that you count from the day of your last period so when you do your test you should then be 4 weeks. (sounds mad I know) But I could be wrong. When I called the clinic to tell them my test results on OTD they gave a scan date there and then on the phone, which I worked out I should be 7.5 weeks if what I read online was right about being 4 weeks on test day because of last period. I would give them a call hun if you haven't heard anything.
My scan is 5th October, and I suppose they will tell me how many weeks I am then, Since Thursday morning sickness has really kicked in and was even ill in work. But doing ok today x How r u feeling?

Hi Thread! Welcome x
I did long protocol and started on day 21 so hopefully you will be able to start on the 25th October  Good luck xxx


----------



## Lynz30

Hey guys, how is everyone? Welcome thread! You'll learn a lot from everyone here, I certainly have! Will also help you learn what questions to ask at your first appointment. 

News from me = Had our treatment planning appointment today at WFI Neath so all good to start IVF (short protocol), just waiting on AF now which should be in the next few days. I was also pleased that I've managed to loose the holiday weight and my BMI is now 29.7 so it wasn't an issue, thank God! Feeling good about everything so far, just anxious to get started now! Hope everyone else is having a good day X


----------



## Laurajo33

Thats great news Lynz x so chuffed u can get started x


----------



## Bettyville

Hi everyone,
Hope you're ok - sorry haven't been in touch over the past week, it's been a mega busy week at work. 

Hopefully starting Short Protocol at the end of the month but need to go back in for a scan on day 2/3 of AF to check the cyst has gone! More Drama!

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## lama321

Mrs F - congratulation, fantastic news! You are 2 weeks at egg collection even though you are clearly not even pregnant at that stage! Yes normally early scan is between 7 and 8 weeks.

Kez great that you are nearing the end of the 1st trimester... so jealous!

Laura hope things are going well with you

Hi to all other other new comers... hopefully you will all get your BFP's soon! Sending you lots of baby dust

AFM - I am 9 weeks on Thursday... wow time goes slow! Got a private scan booked for Saturday fingers crossed all ok


----------



## keeleyf19

Hi ladies,

Apologies if I'm posting this in the wrong place.  I'm fairly new to the forum and trying to "find my feet"

Hubby and I were told yesterday that we are (finally) being refrrred to Bourne Hall in Wymondham, Norfolk for IVF.  We are entitled to 3 cycles on the NHS and have been told we should be invited to the initial seminar before our first consultation within the next few weeks.

We initially went to see our GP in November last year after 3.5 years of trying to conceive with no joy. Both Hubby and I had all the initial tests (bloods, semen analysis, internal ultrasound and HSG) all of which came back normal.

I would welcome any advice from you regarding what to expect etc. 

Thank you ladies xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Keeley. Welcome to the thread. All the ladies here are lovely and really supportive.
I did attend an open day at a private clinic before i had my ivf on NHS. It was really interesting but daunting too.
My advice would be. Try and concentrate on each stage at a time as there is a lot to take in. And if there is anything u dont understand or worried about just ask the clinic or this thread. Its abit of a journey but will be worth it if it gives you answers and a baby at the end of it all. I wish u lots of luck hun. I just finished my first ivf cycle after trying for years and waiting for my first scan next week to see if there is a heartbeat. Im really nervous but hoping and praying everything is ok x


----------



## Elle84

Welcome keeleyf19

My husband and I where at the same stage in February this year we had completed all the test and where referred to the homerton hospital in london for our first consultation. The letter arrived with our app details and it was recommended to attend the seminar at the hospital that takes place once monthly. I will never forget attending that seminar. Up until that time I had felt so isolated in this problem with my husband and expected the seminar to be just us and three or four other couples I was not prepared to see at least one hundred other couples filling this auditorium in the same position as us. It was both reassuring and overwhelming as they clearly represented couples also on the waiting list for treatment. 

The seminar was helpful but covered a lot of things that I had originally researched. It is worth going though as you will be clear on the processes relating to your hospital. 

What to expect? I will say be prepared for the unexpected in our case we went to our initial appointment in March following a series of test including the dreaded full bladder internal scan. During the appointment the consultant performed another internal scan and identified then that I have polycystic ovaries which I don't understand how it could have been missed before. During that appointment they also identified free flowing fluid in my uterus which meant that we could not be placed on the waiting list at that time but had to be reviewed in 3/12 before a decision on how to proceed could be made. 

In May we had our review consultation and thankfully all was clear and were placed on the waiting list to start in November.  It's been a long road to even get here but forums like this have kept me strong and all these ladies are so nice and supportive. 

I wish u all the best on your journey. ( and I hope this was not an over share)


----------



## keeleyf19

Hi ladies,

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to me I really appreciate it we will be sure to attend the seminar when we are given a date, it sounds like it's very informative and I guess quite re-assuring that there are others there embarking on the same journey.

I wish you all the love and luck in the world xx


----------



## Rain250610

Hey Ladies

How are you all? 

Lovely to see some new names on here. Welcome to you all I hope your journeys go as planned, this forum will really help with some of those unanswered questions. Your appointments go so quick and although you have lots of questions I often find myself walking out with those questions answered and a brand  new list so it really helps coming on here and the ladies that have been through it really help.

I hope all you lovely pregnant ladies are doing well MrsF, Laura, Lama Kez, Dozy  😘

Hope everything goes well for you Betty and AF plays ball.

AFM - EC tomorrow pretty nervous as my second scan wasn't as positive on Monday my follies hadnt grown too much, it really knocked me for 6 considering I had responded so well on Thursdays scan but you never know hopefully they have a growth spurt im just thankful I'm at this stage and something is happening. Since my trigger last night I have been super tired though literally falling asleep sitting up thankfully I took some time off work so movies on the sofa day. 

Take care speak soon xxx


----------



## Elle84

Rain250610 - Good luck tomorrow I am sending you positive growth thoughts (if there is such a thing).


----------



## Rain250610

Thanks so much Elle84 - Iv been wishing it upon myself too haha xxx


----------



## Lynz30

Hi guys, 
Welcome Keeley and to anyother newbies I haven't met yet. You've def come to the right place! That's fab that you get 3 X NHS funded IVF cycles in your area, that's rare! Just out of interest, if all your results are normal, did your clinic not offer IUI before going straight to IVF? Can't give you any direct advice re IVF as we are about to embark on our first cycle ourselves but I've been down this fertility clinic route for a while and have done 3 X stimulated IUI cycles this year so I have experience of stims, injecting, scans etc etc. My advice would be write down any questions you have before each appointment cos if you're anything like me you'll get carried away with what's going on and forget half of the questions you originally had! 

AFM, still waiting on AF... Am feeling horribly pre-menstrual tonight, my uterus feels like it's down by my feet, my boobs are killing and I'm in a horrible mood! As I just told my husband, I hate everyone but also really need a hug 😂 My husbands response to this was that he'd probably do it wrong anyway - the only person who can make me laugh when I feel like this lol. Just want AF to arrive now so I feel better and can get started with our first cycle!

How is everyone else? 
Good luck for EC tomorrow, Rain! Hoping for lots of eggs 😀 Xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Good Luck today Rain x rest up afterwards x


----------



## Rain250610

Hey Ladies

Just a quick one...

That wasn't as bad as I expected we where really looked after and felt so at ease through the whole thing. I wish I could go asleep as easy as that tonight though haha.

Managed to collect 5, not the largest amount but hopefully we get some great quality in there. 5 is a special number for us so I am hoping it's an omen. 

Take care xxx


----------



## Bettyville

Hi Rain,
Congrats on 5 eggs, that's really good!!! Wishing you all the best for the few days & hope you are feeling ok this morning.

Betty xx


----------



## Rain250610

Thanks Betty 😘

3 have fertilised & booked in for a 5dt Tuesday with the possibility of them ringing Sunday if they see anything or don't think they'll make blast. It really isn't as bad as I thought, so positivity on this front. 

How are things coming along with you? Xxx


----------



## Bettyville

Hi Rain,
That's fantastic news!! Congrats - hope all goes well for Tuesday.

AFM - I am just so utterly frustrated with Hammersmith!!! I had the NK cells blood test and have been chasing the hospital for days, yday they called to say everything was ok and then this morning, i've been told i need to book back in for a consultation with the consultant and until I do this, they will not allow me to start treatment!! FFS!!!! My period is due any day now and as it looks, i'll miss out on treatment again. I am just so annoyed - i've been chasing and chasing the nurses and they just haven't gotten back to me - so annoyed!!! So, basically i've been waiting to start treatment with Hammersmith since June, it's just taking the absolute p**s!
Sorry, i don't every get this annoyed but today, i am fuming!
Betty


----------



## Rain250610

Awww Betty how utterly rubbish!!!! Can they get you an emergency appt with consultant today? Did they say why you'd need to see him/her if your results are okay? 

It's understandable to be so frustrated though & you need to let it out otherwise is will beat you up inside. I was originally referred 5 years ago & id get to a point then they'd say something else was wrong the good thing (which I know isn't a good thing when you have your hopes & dreams pinned on this month) is you are working on a monthly wait rather than 3 monthly which I was before you know it years had passed. 

It's unacceptable when hospitals give you mixed messages & it's a total lottery how your informed. 

Let's hope AF decides to make a late appearance and they get you in promptly xxx


----------



## Bettyville

Thanks Rain - yes, it's utterly rubbish. AF will be making an appearance imminently, i can feel it!!!! Just so cross but there's nothing i can do about it & accept that i'll just have to wait until next month potentially!

5 years for you! Wow, so my 3 months of moaning is nothing - pus everything into perspective


----------



## hazyshade

Hi all, thanks for the 'newbies' thread, I hadn't been sure where to start with all the different threads. 

Can anyone give me some advice RE folic acid and other vitamins? When hubby and I were trying to get pregnant I was using it. I then had 2 ectopic and both tubes removed over a 4 month period and waiting to start ivf. I stopped taking the folic acid after my second ectopic. 
We had our first appointment at the hospital this week, and were given a rough time scale of a couple of months when we'll start the ivf treatment. I didn't mention it during my appointment, and wish I had, but would I have more success of ivf if I start taking the folic acid and Vit D/C again ahead of getting an appointment? 
What have others done or been told please? 

Thank you 🙂


----------



## Cloudy

You should be taking folic acid for 3 months before conception: Some Drs even recommend women take it all the time regardless of wether they want children because it is also thought to help prevent against cervical abnormalities.

Xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Rain..how r u getting on? Is ET still Tuesday?

Betty how r u? Did u get to see someone before af?

Hope everyone else is doing well

Got my first scan wednesday i should b about 7.5 weeks and really really nervous. I hope everyone is ok. Really bad sickness today..as soon as i parked outside work i had to run to the loo. And only an hour before i took my folic acid and vitamins. Maybe i should wait til the afternoon when its not so bad. Dunno if i should take another tab later or wait until tomorrow x


----------



## Bettyville

HI Laura,
Good luck for your scan!!! I hope it goes well!

I'm doing ok thanks, i have an appt with the consultant on Thursday to go through the results. AF is due to arrive any moment now so we will find out our fate on Thursday whether we go ahead or not.

Betty


----------



## luckycat

Hi hazyshade,

My GP said to me that if you are trying to get pregnant then you should take folic acid as it helps to prevent birth 'defects' like for example problems with spine or brain of baby - I don't know if it will help or hinder your chances of IVF being successful, but it should help your baby's health if the IVF does work. If you eat shop bought bread and cereal, folic acid is normally added to these.  

Hope this helps, good luck xx


----------



## Rain250610

Hi All

Laura - Yes all planned for tomorrow they didn't call Sunday so I'm presuming all ok fingers crossed they've made it! Awww poor you with the sickness, I'm sure you will be ok with the vitamins after an hour, I was vomiting 45 mins after I had taken pain relief a couple of weeks ago and the nurse wouldn't give me anymore as she said they would of reached what it needed to by then so presume that would be the case but maybe check with your GP receptionist. 

Betty - I'm pleased you got an appointment, I can't remember if your on short protocol or not but I started my injections on day 3 of my AF so fingers crossed if they go through the results and you start AF they may get you going...Have you got your meds?

Hazyshade - I was just informed to take Folic Acid regularly, obviously doesnt assist the IVF but just help in any pregnancy. My consultant advised that I didn't need all the added extra vitamins, I'd bought all kinds of expensive ones and Chinese remedies but he advised that the only thing needed was the FAcid and a healthy diet as I would have all the nutrients that was needed. I also was told to cut down on the amount of chocolate caffeine and carbon drinks. I think as long as you start taking the Folic now it will do its job.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## laura76

hi all me and partner having been trying for 7 years for a baby and 2 years ago i had a tube removed due to it being damaged we had given up on ivf as where we lived i was classed as to old for nhs ivf but we moved a while ago and ivf in my area now is 41 and ive just turnt 40 we had our 1st meeting with womans health last week and ive got to have bloods done and the dye in tubes procedure just waiting on date for that and partner is having his test tomoz and my doc has said she is going to refer us striaght to the ivf department as my age is against us so after we had finally thought we had no chance we now have this one last chance we are so happy and cant wait to get started


----------



## Bettyville

Hi Rain,
How did everything go today?? Hope it went ok xx

I'm on a short protocol, got our appt on Thursday and AF arrived today so it will be day 3 by the time I start injections (if I do that is!!)!

So many hurdles, hope to get there one day!


----------



## Rain250610

Hey Betty,

Everything went great thank you, all 3 made it and had one transferred grade 5AB (don't know what that means but they said it was good and hatched).

Iv just had a little look back on my dates as I am on short too to see if this helps....

My AF was due 10/09 came on 12/09 - I had a scan booked 13/09 where they checked the lining and after they'd seen the size they told me to start Meronial on 17/09. I was still slightly bleeding on my first injection so fingers crossed if they get your results they can take you straight round for a scan (our clinic just do them if you have any type of appointment not necessarily a booked scan but I don't know if all clinics do that) and get you started. I don't know if every clinic is different but I hope it reassures you that the ball can get rolling pretty quickly if your results are ok.

Take care & keep me updated on Thursday xxxx


----------



## Bettyville

Hi Rain,
Congrats & fingers crossed for you - i really hope the next week / so goes by quickly & that you get your BFP!!

I'll keep you updated - my clinic unfortunately have been pretty unhelpful to date, so even though i have a scan booked on Thursday - i doubt they will let me move the appointment to an earlier time, i can only try though!!! In fact, i want to complain officially but that won't help our current situation, so for now - i need to work with them!!

Will let you know how things go xx


----------



## Lynz30

Hi guys! Congrats on being PUPO Rain, got everything crossed for you 😀

Hi Betty, I'm on short protocol too and my clinic told me that you can start stims anything up to day 3 of your cycle. They knew I was due soon when they saw me last week for treatment planning meeting so they just told me phone when AF arrived and if it happened on a Sat or Sun then to phone first thing Monday. AF arrived for me Sat so I phoned the clinic and had a baseline scan Monday which was day 3 for me and was given the go ahead to start injections that day. If Thursday is day 3 for you and you've already got an appointment then you should be able to start stims. I would phone your clinic tomorrow to explain so even if they can't see you tomorrow, they are prepared to scan you Thurs and you won't have to miss this month! Hope all goes well. 

Not much news with me really, as I said had my scan Monday which was fine. 20mm cyst noted on one of ovaries but the clinic were unconcerned so I  started Menopur injections that day. Have had a few abdo twinges but no other side effects to report. Got another progress scan Friday so will see what's happening then! Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## hazyshade

Hi all. 
Thanks luckycat & rain for your advice. I started taking the folic again the other day, and I'll keep on it. I'd been a bit confused after my gp had said not to bother. 

My hubby had his first appt today to drop in his sample to be checked over, then we're waiting for our first appointment letter. I imagine they'll do tests with me before actually starting the if,  but I feel quite unsure about what things mean, and the processes. 
For me, the main focus is with my weight. My bmi isn't very far off the 29.9 (it was 30.5 at the appt), and the lady was quote strict with me to get it under what NICE recommended otherwise they'd postponed. 
I'd been doing the 5:2 diet anyway which was helping, but with my pcos, it's always seemed to take me that bit longer to get my weight down. 
It did spur me on to get back to the exercise classes and 5k walk to work. I haven't done anything since the op, but I was surprised I was getting quite an uncomfortable feeling at my incision site  
I will try not to overdo it too much, but I also would feel so embarrassed if I was turned away because I hadn't been able to lose a little bit of weight. Was my Dr being overly harsh/stringent about the guideline weight, or is it typical? Has anyone else here had weight battles whilst going down the if route?

I'm sure terminologies will become clear ad we get more into the treatment, but what do you mean when you say about a 'short protocol' please? 

Best of luck got all you ladies at different stages xx


----------



## Elle84

Hey Hayzyshade

Lowering your BMI is a real struggle, if you are struggling I recommend that you go to your GP and ask for a referral to a dietician as your BMI is still above the healthy bracket of 25 and you have PCOS they should do the referral no problem. I had to lose weight too and was able to get below the 30 with swimming but now I have hit a wall and asked my GP who has referred me to a dietician to explore what diet is more complimentary for PCOS.

As for short and long protocol this website explained it best for me to understand, https://www.manchesterfertility.com/blog/item/ivf-short-and-long-protocols-explained-/

I wish you and your partner the best of luck on your journey. X

/links


----------



## Bettyville

Hi Lynz,
Thanks - I already have my appt for a scan tomorrow so if the dr feels there is no follow up from our NK cells test AND he is happy for us to proceed this month, then i will proceed with my scan. 
However, last month's scan showed a cyst SO if that's gone, then we can start treatment - otherwise, i will need to wait...again. If we do need to wait, then we'll have to do another round of bloods - testing for HIV (all standard for our clinic and must have taken place within the previous 3 months before starting treatment!)

So so so many hurdles to get through.  

Betty


----------



## Rain250610

Hi Ladies

Betty - Wishing you lots of luck & positivity for tomorrow, fingers crossed that cyst has gone. Try & keep positive 😘

Hazy - It's a good thing you asked on here about the Folic acid as later on in the journey they ask you to list all meds you take including vitamins our nurse checked it to make sure we where taking it. 
It's not the clinics who are strict with the BMI it's a guideline for funding. Like you say don't overdo it but it's amazing what you can do when you have a goal to reach. 

Lynz - Fab news on starting the injections. Was it what you expected? Good luck on Friday I hope those follies are growing nicely. 

AFM - Still can't get over how quick this has all gone once the ball gets rolling, it's pretty amazing! Although the presseries you have to take after collection are pretty awful I'd rather inject myself everyday. I'm glad iv got the side effects now though rather than next week so I know what to expect  as they make you feel as if AF is coming so would be completely stressed - but so far so good. I keep looking at the picture my DH took of the embryo - it's really made me think as I have always thought why me? But without this wonderful technology I might not of been able to give this a shot regardless of the outcome I actually feel lucky! 

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## hazyshade

Evening all,
Betty - I hope today went well for you. Fingers are firmly crossed.  

Elle- thanks for the link, that was a great help. There's do many different terminologies, it takes a while to figure this language out!!
AFM, Getting on the scales this morning, my bmi worked out to 29.8    I am do incredibly happy that iI made the mark so early on, now anything else I lose will be a massive bonus. My hubby has been a great help at home too. It helps if we're both eating better at home. It's definitely a motivator -baby trumps cake any day!! I will bare in mind your suggestion though of a referral to a Dietician if things go off-track.

Rain,  yes I'm glad I checked too. It's a bit naughty that my gp gave different message from others thoughtfu. At our recent appointment they asked about medications,  do I'll be sure to update them with the change. 

I can barely keep my eyes open, so I'll say goodnight and send us the bill.

Thank you for the lovely birthday
.conkers

Ta


----------



## Rain250610

Hi Ladies 

It's been pretty quiet on here lately, I hope your all ok? Xx

Betty - how did you get on? 

Lynz - where are you up to?

Hazy - How's things?

All you lovely pregnant ladies how's things going? 

I was after some advice from those of you who have been through this process if possible. 

Iv had my transfer & OTD is this Saturday 15.10 (it's been a looonnnngggg 2 weeks) & the nurse told me to do a clear blue then call them with results - is that correct? I have read other threads where clinics don't confirm a BFP unless you have blood tests & really worried if I do get a positive it might not be true Iv got cramping today which is my first symptom so that's probably why I'm starting to stress about things, I'm hoping it's the progesterone - fingers crossed! 

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Lynz30

Hi Rain,
How's the 2ww been for you? Can't believe it's nearly your OTD!! I've got everything crossed for you, love! Can't really answer your question cos this is my first cycle of IVF, however, with our IUIs we had to do an early response test on OTD and phone the clinic with the results so guess it will be the same for IVF? Maybe they just get you to do the test and if it's positive bring you in for blood test? 

It's been a bit of a crazy few days for me tbh, was expecting EC to be end of this week or early next week but went to my scan Monday (CD and I had a load of follies that had shot up in a short space of time. The nurse couldn't believe it, she was like 'Are you sure you're only on day 8!?' And that was it really, they said I was ready for collection! So I triggered Monday night and had egg collection today (Weds). Collection was ok, they collected 9 eggs and they seemed happy with that. My DHs sample was ok, count was good but motility was borderline so they decided to do ICSI. It wasn't a total surprise as he's had issues with motility before but it wasn't low enough that they would definitely have to do ICSI, they told us they'd decide on the day based on the results. They said they weren't concerned about the percentage of motility as it was only borderline but they said they'd proceed with ICSI just to be on the safe side. Guess I can't complain about that although I did feel like we'd failed at something - stupid, I know! 

They told me that they were really pleased with my response to the drugs, apparently only 10-15% of women have to stim for such a short amount of time and get to EC as quickly and that it means I have good ovarian reserve and my eggs are likely to be good quality so I was really pleased with that but then straight after we were told that DHs motility wasn't perfect, felt like 1 step forward, 2 steps back tbh! I know i should be thankful that ICSI is an option and hopefully it'll work 😀

Felt pretty rough this afternoon after collection, really bloated and crampy and felt really sick for a while too. Think the sickness was just a reaction to the sedation and thank fully it passed. Regular paracetamol had helped with the pain as well. 

Now it's 04.30am and I can't sleep cos I'm panicking about the embryologist phoning in the morning, just really hope some have fertilised!! It's mad, I never knew there were so many hurdles in this IVF journey! 
Hope the next couple of days go quickly for you, Rain and you get your BFP Sat!!

How is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Rain250610

Oh Lynz - What a rollercoaster of a day for you no wonder you can't sleep! 

Firstly congratulations on the fabulous amount & responding so well I also have read that indicates brilliant quality so be very proud of yourself, as for ICSI don't take that as a negative it's just a helping hand in making sure they bond & if we think of the whole process everything we go through is a helping hand in making our dreams. How was your DH?

I completely understand your feelings though as we want everything to be perfect on paper or if feels we haven't fulfilled, when I collected only 5 eggs I felt I'd failed my DH and couldn't explain it but when I transferred 1 back they said the other 2 could go to Frosties I felt I overcome that failure, so keep positive so many journeys are completed with ICSI. 

Try & stay calm this morning are they calling you before 12? I have to agree that the time waiting for fertilisation & then the decision for a 3 day or 5 day was the hardest part for me, I hope your 9 eggs are doing what they should be & you get a great result today lots of prayers for you this morning xxx

Take it easy & rest up that's the most painful bit over now - keep me updated!

Thanks for your advice they are the experts so il go with the flow wishing my life away until Saturday . 

Take care hunni xxx


----------



## gwinethblack

Hello! I am also new here! Let me introduce myself, although I have made the introduction post earlier. My name is Gwineth I am in my 30s. I am single and everything. Have been ttcing for years already and haven’t had any big fat positives yet. I have been through 2 negative ivf rounds on my own eggs. Now I am opting for the ivf de and ds obviously. The diagnosis is unexplained infertility. The dr’s said that nothing just been working out for me. Unfortunately for de tx I have to go internationally and as many of you I will be opting for the treatment in Ukraine. As I have seen this direction is really popular amongst forum users. I am not professional in it by any means I am just looking for your support. Will be going to the clinic in the end of the month with the hope that I  will be accepted into the tx. Good luck for everyone! 
Is it only me who is worried about how it all will be going? I am so nervous honestly. It seems like no previous experience made me tough at all.. 
Xx


----------



## Lynz30

Rain, it has indeed been a roller coaster! Finally fell asleep about 5.40am and got woken up by the embryologists call at 10am. It was good news, of the 9 eggs they retrieved, 7 were mature able to be injected and 5 have fertilised!! They said that anything over 50% fertilising is good news so 5 out of 7 is great 😀 Guess it doesn't matter that they had to do ICSI after all. My DH is chuffed - he's very laid back and matter of fact about all this, he's not one to worry generally so he didn't seem too disheartened yesterday that his motility wasn't perfect but he was thrilled today that 'his boys had done their job' lol. 
We've been booked in for a provisional 3day transfer Saturday morning but they will phone us Sat morning to see whether they can hold off till Monday and do a 5 day transfer. It's my birthday today and that phone call from the embryologist has been the best present ever!! Thanks for your prayers, Rain, seems God is listening so far 😀
How're you doing today anyway, Rain? Not long till OTD for you!! Really, really hope you get that BFP!!

Welcome Gwinethblack, you're definitely not the only one who is worried/nervous about all of this, I worry constantly, I think it's hard not to when you want something so badly. When do you think you'll be starting your next cycle? Xx


----------



## Rain250610

Just a quick one Lynz as I'm in work so will reply later but HAPPY BIRTHDAY 🎉 and what FABULOUS news - I am so super pleased for you and what a fabulous gift! Been thinking of you this morning xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Rain. Good luck for OTD. My clinic didnt do a blood test just an 8w scan. But i used the first response test and over a space of a week used about 4 lol it was nice because each time the line was getting darker. Im 9w now and even though i only had scan last week and seen everything was fine..i will still worry for the next one. Dont think we every stop worrying or believe we are pregnant until we are further along x lots of luck hun. My fingers and toes are crossed for u x x x


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Hey sorry not been on in so long. 
Rain my clinic nvr done bloods either. I've not really had any  dealing with my clinic since transfer which had been frustrating.  We done a cb digital test at home and we had to send them a letter woth the results.  Phoned them several times as been experiencing a lot pain and told me to try hang off until my first scan which is on Monday.  I'm 8weeks+1 . But ended up in hospital on Wed and kept in. Have urine infection and ohss but we got our early scan. Was amazing especially as it's twins lol xx was a huge shock as we only had 1 egg put back xx

Laura I can't belive ur 9weeks already how u feeling xx


----------



## kez26

OMG MrsF I just came on to see how everyones doing and see you're expecting twins, how exciting and as its one egg they should be identical  ... Sorry you've had a hard time.. I know from a friend that OHSS can cause a lot of pain etc. I hope you feel better soon xxx

Sorry for lack of personals, I hope everyone else is doing well and hiiiii to all the newbies on here  I will come back later and have a proper read and catch up to see how everyone is doing xxxx


----------



## Laurajo33

WOW Mrs F TWINS!!!! I bet that was a hell of a surprise lol
Sorry to hear you have been poorly, I hope you  feel better soon though
I'm good thanks, yeah i'm 9+4  
I have had the odd days where sickness has been bad but not too bad inbetween really. I got such a weak stomach lately though, the sight of raw meat or every time I open the fridge I heave lol
I cant wait for the next scan but not had a date for it yet.


----------



## Rain250610

Wow Mrs F CONGRATULATIONS what amazing news identical twins  what a blessing. I hope your getting on the mend and the OHSS calms down, I'm so pleased for you xx

Laura wow that's certainly flown by, I bet you can't wait for the 12 week one now, sorry the sickness is getting to you but all in a good cause though at least you can use it as an excuse not to do any cooking lol xx

Kez - lovely to hear from you how far are you now? 

Lynz - How did your birthday go? Are you feeling ok after ET? Glad you DH is nice and calm it needs one of you to be at this point to keep you sane. I hope everything is ticking along nicely in the lab xx

Welcome Gwenith, I hope you get the news you want this month and are able to start again soon,  iv read lots of people going abroad with some fabulous results so best of luck x

AFM - iv finally made it, surprised I actually didn't cave and test early so I'm setting my alarm super early, don't think il sleep tonight though. Iv just been to buy my tests cleared boots shelves lol! 

Thanks for the advice ladies it's really helped relax me throughout this whole roller coaster of a process xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Rain. Yes not done much cooking haha x
When i went for a scan i was 1 week more more than i thought i was which was good lol
I will be thinking of you tomorrow..i really hope you get good news x

Nice to hear from you Kez x 

Good luck to all you ladies x


----------



## Rain250610

So I know it's very early but could hardly sleep.  Just got up & took the test & we got our BFP!!! Clear Blue states 2-3 weeks - Ecstatic & shocked is an understatement! 

Good luck & positivity to everyone on this journey it shows dreams really do come true xxxx


----------



## Mrsfergie83

Awwww huge congrats rain that's amazing news xxx 
What a feeling isn't it bet you could t quite belive it xxx

Kez how u been feeling? How far on ru now with ur twins? I've had mornin sickness and an extreme sense of smell since pregnant and mum thought I was a bit early on then to be feeling that rough bit the twins obv explains it lol xx


----------



## Lynz30

Omg, Rain, you got your BFP!!!! So, so pleased for you! I bet you're still in a state of shock lol. Did you have any symptoms during your 2WW? 5 certainly was a lucky number for you! 😀

And MrsF, twins!? Such wonderful news!! Hope you're feeling better now after your hospital admission and make sure you put your feet up!
Glad everything's going well for you Laurajo - hope the next scan comes around quickly for you 😀

AFM, have been feeling pretty **** after EC Weds tbh, I think it's a mixture of the sedation still being in my system and the progesterone pesseries - god I forgot how gross they were!! 😓 Have just been so tired, feeling a bit sicky and still suffering with bloating! 
Had a lovely birthday, thanks, didn't feel 100% but my DH really spoilt me so it was a nice day. The call from the embryologist to say our eggs had fertilised really was the best present I could ask for! Got my parents, my sister and my Aunty and Uncle coming today for the weekend to celebrate my bday. When this was arranged months ago I had no idea we'd be in the middle of an IVF cycle!! As much as I'm looking forward to seeing them, it's such bad timing. All's I want to do is relax in my joggers lol cos the progesterone is making me feel so ropey and I've spent much of yesterday running round blitzing the house for visitors. Also I've got terrible insomnia again cos I'm waiting for the embryologist to call this morning to see if we're proceeding with a 3day transfer this morning or holding out for a 5 day transfer on Monday. Really, really hoping our little embryos are cooking well and can hold off for day 5. None of my family know about our fertility struggles or that we're in the midst of IVF so I think the fact that they're going to be here during this time is stressing me out. 
Fingers crossed for a 5day transfer and I can enjoy the weekend with my family - just got to wear loads of make up to hide the fact that I look so washed out haha and something loose fitting to disguise my bloated tummy 😬🔫
Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Rain thats brilliant news! Congrats hun! 😁

Lynz i still felt bloated after the ET. Just make sure u got comfy clothes on. It will all be worth it in the end. Lots of luck and have a lovely birthday


----------



## Rain250610

Thank you all so much I went back to bed and have say it's the best sleep iv had in 2 weeks lol! Called my clinic & they've booked me in for 8/11 for my first scan I'm allowing myself to be excited today then back to normal tomorrow as I don't want to get ahead of myself. 

Lynz - the only symptom iv had is being bloated & sore breasts. I have felt for a few days really heavy down below I didn't know if it was AF pain or wind (sorry for the TMI) but have been very constipated off the presseries. I really hope you enjoy your evening with the family, it must be very difficult keeping it hidden. Regardless of wether you get the call in the morning or wait for Tuesday there are lots of success stories from both so try & stay positive xx

Laurajo - thank you 😊 I agree think I will be nervous until that 12 week one so I won't be telling anyone until iv had it although it's probably going to lull me keeping it quiet! Have you told many people? 

MrsF - I have never experienced anything like that feeling this morning so surreal it was totally amazing being able to give my DH that as iv always felt like iv failed him as it's only me with issues. He captured the moment with a video I look awful lol but will treasure it forever regardless of what happen. I hope your feeling well 

Have a great evening ladies xxxxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Rain. I know its amazing telling your partner the good news. Was a great feeling x
My parents, my brother and 2 of my closest friends know but no one else. I have a 12w scan on 4th Nov eeck!
Lots of luck for ur scan. Hope it goes quickly for u. Enjoy 😊


----------



## Lynz30

Aw, so lovely to hear about you sharing your good news, Rain, I think we all imagine how we'd do it so it's great to hear when one of us gets to do it! Bet the news still hasn't sunk in for you yet!?

We had the call from the embryologist yesterday morn and it was good news, all 5 embryos are doing perfectly and are apparently 'top quality' embryos so am booked in for a 5 day transfer tomorrow at 10am. Not really sure what to expect with the transfer, can any of you who've been through it shed any light on this? 

Bet you can't wait for your 12week scan, LauraJo, time to tell the world your fab news then 😀

Hope everyone's had a nice weekend xx


----------



## Laurajo33

Lynz- yes i cant wait. Counting the days 
The transfer was fine. Painless. Didnt feel a thing. Worst part is wanting to pee as you have to have a full bladder. But once your there having the procedure it takes your mind off it. After the Et and we left the clinic i felt abit emotional. It was tough few weeks up to that point x
Lots of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## kez26

Morning...

Rain - massive congrats  hope your scan goes well xx

MrsF - I felt really rough from early on as well, which is horrible as you just want to enjoy it. Hopefully it settles down for you soon xx

Lynz - Good news about your embryos  ET was really quick for me. As mine weren't top quality we had to decide if we wanted one of both of them put back. I got to see them on a screen before they got put back and watched the scan as them put them in which was a bit strange. Then I was free to go  Oh they also gave me a photo of them xx

Laura - 4th nov isn't far away now, I loved my 12 week scan, seeing them move around was amazing   how are you getting on?? hope you're well xx

Hiii to everyone else, hope everyone had a good weekend xxxx

AFM - I'm 15 weeks tomorrow and still can't believe it, I'm sick everyyyyyy morning when I brush my teeth which is starting to get really depressing butttt I keep reminding myself it will be worth it... I've got my 20wk scan 23rd Nov and can't wait to find out what we are having, secretly I'm hoping for 1 boy and 1 girl


----------



## Peanut7

Morning All, hope you all don't mind me crashing in on your thread...

Firstly congratulations to everyone who has their BFP!! Such an exciting time for you all ☺

So a little bit about myself. (Still getting used to the abrieviations so bare with me)
Started IUI Jan 2014 had 6 attempts up until Aug 2015 all BFN's 😔
After a bit of saving my partner and I Decided to try IVF June 2016 using Donor. 
Had AMH test and was low but average for age (37). Used buserelin & 450/375ui Menopur alternative. 
Had 12 follicles and triggered Monday 10th oct, ER Wednesday 12th oct, they got 8 eggs!! ☺ The next 24hrs was horrible then I got the dreaded phone call... only 2 managed to fertilise 😔 They hinted that it would be a 2dt 😔 I really wanted a 5dt but wasn't worth losing them both. Friday 14th I went in for 2dt. We decided to transfer both embryos, one was high quality 4 cell & the other slightly fragmented quick developer 7 cell.

Now on 3dp2dt and it's already killing me!!! 😳 

So many symptoms and side effects from Cyclogest!! Bloating, cramping to say the least. I'm also still a little sore in the ovary area form EC- is this normal? 

I really hope it's good news this time!! I really want to test around 11dpt but my partner is being strict and said we are sticking to what clinic has said! 😔 Test date: 28th oct!!

Good luck and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Cloudy

Peanut - there is a dedicated thread for people in the 2 week wait here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=348404.0

Xxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi Kez..wow 15 weeks. Hope the sickness eases off soon for you..im good thanks yeah. I cant wait for my 12 week scan now x sickness most days but its reashurring so i dont mind. I got a few days off next week for my birthday so looking forward to that and a bit of pampering lol
Not long now to find out. Be nice for you to have 1 boy 1 girl 😁 let us know how you get on x

Peanut..lots of luck. I tested early i couldnt wait lol


----------



## hazyshade

Hi all, 
Sorry it's been a little while to post, I had a bit of a mood dip a little while back, and needed to take some time to get myself together. Positively, I'm feeling really good right now, and had been curious to know how others were getting on. Kez, Rain and Laurajo  (and anyone else I've missed), congratulations on your positive results! It's wonderful news     

I've been really concentrating on trying to get my weight down since our first (and slightly embarrassing) appointment. I imagine they get people all the time telling them what they need to hear, but there was only so many times I could repeat myself that I was actively doing something about my weight    Anyway, my bmi at last check (on Sun) is 29.4, and I'm really pleased my determination has been paying off. I was slightly disgruntled seeing my family at the weekend that they hadn't seemed to have noticed, when my husband's family, my friends, and work colleagues had- but it adds to my determination to keep doing this for myself- at work, there is always such a plethora of sweet treats, I sometimes remind myself "baby beats cake"   

We're still waiting to hear from the clinic for an appointment at the mo. I had a summary letter come through yesterday, but I'm not sure how long it'll be for our appointment letter to arrive. Can anyone tell me whether roughly how long they waited between letters? 

I'm starting a new job in the coming weeks, so thankfully I'll have enough to keep me distracted while I wait!! 

Best of luck to you ladies waiting for scans, waiting to take pregnancy tests, or waiting in general


----------



## shayv

hi ladies hope i can join in, I am on day 3 of stimms with gonal f 150iu daily, starting cetrotide on Friday - just found out my sis in law is coming over this weekend with her 3 kids under 10. Wont be too much of a problem with stimming etc?? Id rather they come this weekend rather than next, when my EC is scheduled. Havnt experienced any side effect and i have been feeling great and normal as yet - i hope this continues so I can have them over properly this weekend. I normally stimm around 10pm just beofre bed, is it ok if i takethe shots alittle later or earlier? does it have to be the same time every day?
Just had a question, what day of stimms is EC usually done, they have given me a rough estimate of about day 12 or 14 is that correct and I had a withdrawal bleed after taking bc, and started stims 5 days after stopping bc, however I was bleeding already when i started stimming and have only stopped today on day 3 of stimms. does that sound normal, sorry for all the questions i am a newbie, first time going through this and feel abit lost... please any advice would be appreciated.

awaiting your reply


----------



## Lynz30

Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling great, Hazyshade. Congrats on getting your weight down though, that's fab! I completely understand the struggles of weight loss and had to be a bit careful prior to treatment as my BMI was hovering around the 29.5/30 mark. 

Welcome Shayv, with regards to EC, my clinic advised that most people have EC after about day 12 of stims but everyone is different and I actually only stunned for 8 days but this is rare - I'm on overresponder to the drugs! There's a October cycle buddies thread on here you should join - you may find people at the same point of the cycle as you. This is also my first cycle but you'll be amazed how much you pick up from everyone on here! Are you on long or short protocol? 

Peanut, I feel your pain, cyclogest is horrible and I've had all the symptoms you described!! Hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end 😀

AFM, I had a top quality blast (4AA) transferred back on Momday so now it's just the waiting game. We had other embryos that made it to blast but weren't good enough quality to freeze unfortunately. I was pretty devastated to not get any Frosties but the embryologist was really happy that this one was top quality so could be worse! Have had a few days of work which has been nice and relaxing. Back in work tomorrow night which I'm hoping will take my mind off things. 
Hope everyone else is well? Xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

It's been ages! 

MrsF.. huge congratulations.. awesome news on your super twinnies! So happy for you!!

Rain.. yay on your BFP.. so exciting and so happy for you!

How is everyone else doing?xx


----------



## luckycat

Hi ladies,
Sorry I haven't been here for a while,  I was waiting for HSG appointment and wanted to forget about everything for a while.
The HSG turned out to be 'normal' so no more answers there. Next I have an appointment with the ferility nurse at the hospital where I've been having all the investigations done. We're going to discuss the first steps towards IVF and I was wondering if any of you who are further down the IVF journey could give me any advice on good questions to ask the nurse. Is there anything you wished you asked about at the beginning?  
We have unexplained infertility and I suppose the main thing on my mind is that if they can't explain why we can't conceive how will they know if IVF is the right thing for us to do? 

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.  

Thanks for your help
xx


----------



## Rain250610

Hey Ladies

I thought I'd catch up as haven't been on here in a week,  after all the excitement of last weekend reality has certainly kicked in & I'm super anxious waiting for the scan this is worse than the 2ww for me and iv got lots of pains mainly in the evening I googled (stupid I know) and read lots of horrible things so gave myself an internet ban but back to being thankful and positive that we are at this stage! 

Hi Dozy lovely to hear from you I hope your well x

Laura how you feeling?

Kez 20 weeks already wow I hope your wishes come true! 

Lucky cat - with your early appointments I didn't really ask anything as they give you lots of info so you find the things your thinking are already answered in appointments, my only suggestion would be to take a notebook and write down what they say, the appointments go in a blur and you come away wanting to relay the info and analyze it so take it easy and ask if you don't understand anything. Best of luck x 

Lynz I'm so pleased you got a great grade - when's your OTD? How are you feeling so far?

shayv - I hoe your enjoying the weekend with your family. My clinic told me not to take injections at different times max 30 mins later if there was an issue. I also was bleeding 3 days into my stimms so shouldn't cause you any issues. I started stimms 17/09 & had EC on 29/09 so 12 for me but can depend on how your follicles are growing so depending when your scan is they'll let you know the size. Good luck. 

Well done on getting your BMI down Hazy x I too struggled with this (a lot more as my BMI was 34!!!) I managed to loose 4 stone so thankful got it to a steady 27, keep going you'll get the cake with your BFP!!! Take care! 

Have a great weekend ladies xxxx


----------



## Laurajo33

Hazy- Well done on the weight loss! My partner was told to lose weight before we could start and he felt awful so i understand but dont feel embaressed..you have done so well and i hope u can start soon x

Lynz how r u feeling? Hope the 2ww is going ok for you x

Dozy- how r u ? How many weeks are you now? Im doing ok. Cant wait for 12 week scan x

Luckycat- We also had unexplained infertility. We tried IuI and had no luck. Ivf has worked for us so far and im now 11w +2. I wish u lots of luck x x x

Rain- i have had pains now and then. When i sneeze, get up off sofa, turn in bed. I believe its all the stretching thats going on inside. I hope ur doing ok x


----------



## luckycat

Hi Laura and Rain,

Thanks for your help. I'm feeling much more positive now that we are actually being referred to the IVF clinic. It feels like now I am finally getting somewhere, and that we are getting some help at last. The months of being in limbo after our initial appointment at the fertility clinic and our referral were awful! 

xx


----------



## hazyshade

Evening ladies, and thank you all for your encouragement. 
It's strange how different the clinics are- they only weighed me, and not DH. That may have been a good thing, because he's a bit overweight too. He's supporting me at home when we have salad-based or veg-based meals, but he isn't going all-out. Is this something that would come up at future appointments? What we're other people's experiences? 
We've just come back after a week away, and I was hoping that there'd be an appointment letter waiting when we got back, to no avail    Fingers crossed it won't be too much longer for us. 

How are you ladies getting on? Rain, Dozy & Kez, how are your bumps doing? 
Luckycat, how long was your wait after your initial appointment? 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone xx


----------



## luckycat

Hi hazyshade, 

We had our first appointment at our local hospital fertility clinic at the start of august , then we went away to think for a bit. Last month I had a hysterosalpingogram, then this week another fertility clinic appointment where we confirmed that we want to go for ivf treatment.  
I've got to have some more blood hormone tests done next week then the nurse will let our local ivf clinic know. The nurse told me we will have an initial meeting at the ivf clinic for funding check etc before Christmas. She thinks we should be able to start ivf treatment in the new year, fingers crossed. 
Can't wait to get started! 

X


----------



## hazyshade

Thanks luckycat. 
We had our first appointment on 28th Sept, where they said I had to wait for 3 letters- 1 a summary of the appt  (which came through 2-3 weeks ago), 2 re: confirming funding, and 3 with an appointment date. Hubby had to make an appointment to give a sample for testing, which he did beginning of Oct. So now it's a waiting game. He's not heard anything back from his appointment either 
I wonder if I should ring them or not- especially as they'd been so hot on me getting my bmi down (which I've managed to do). Do I ring them and tell them I've achieved it? 

Even if they were to tell me the appointment was a few months away, I think I'd rather know now. I'm not very good with the not knowing


----------



## luckycat

Hi Hazyshade,

I know what you mean about not knowing... it's the worst! Also I bet that you can't wait to get started - I know I can't. 
I don't think it could hurt to give them a ring, just to see what they say.  Maybe your hubby could ring about his results too? I don't think my other half had to wait long for his. 
Our fertility nurse has been very helpful, she said I could ring her anytime if I had any questions. They must be used to people wanting to find out what's going on. 
Congratulations on getting your bmi down, you must be very pleased! 

xx


----------



## hazyshade

Hi luckycat. 
I rang, and it was a good job I did!! They said if I hadn't updated them with my new weight, they'd have written saying they won't offer me an appointment which would've been due out in the next 2 weeks apparently- phew!

My ringing also jogged them to tell me there was an issue with our GP practices not being in the same borough- this was a bit of a supreme to us both, and we found out my DH's GP is a sister practice to one in another borough. So even though where it's actually based comes under Greenwich, because of this, his GP comes under neighbouring Bexley. So now we're 'on hold' till we can get his GP changed to mine. We were both a bit baffled- surely if he's seen in Greenwich, it should register as Greenwich 
I suppose that at least it gives us something to focus on for a few days/weeks whilst he gets himself registered!!     
I'm so relieved to have gotten the weight down. I'm still dieting and stuff, to make sure I'm as healthy as poss before starting. I had been worried that I'd get a bit fatigued with dieting if the wait went on for too long, but that hasn't been the case 😊 

How are things going for you?


----------



## luckycat

Hi hazyshade, 

Well done for calling the  clinic and what a good job you did! Also how odd about your clinics. my GP always sends my tests to a different hospital to the one that the fertility clinic is in, the nhs bureaucracy is bonkers.  

We are waiting for our first appointment still, but it hasn't been long yet. 
I've been trying to relax as I get stressed really easily and I'm sure that's not helping us any! 
I'm a mature student and decided to have a year out from uni while all this is going on and it's taken a while to convince myself that I'm not a failure for having time out -crazy I know. 

I'm also a strict vegetarian but have started to think maybe I should eat a bit of meat so I can be in best possible shape for when we start. 

Let me know when you get started! I'm really excited now just thinking about it 

xx


----------



## Harrypoodle

Hello all 

I'm new here. I'm 35. H is same age. We had had tests on the NHS after ttc for 2 plus years and we have male factor infertility. The Dr said we need IVF but I don't qualify on the NHS as my BMI is 38. We are therefore looking into paying privately whilst I try to lose some weight. Has anyone had success with IVF with a BMI as high as mine or around the 35 mark? I'm trying to decide if I should wait and lose weight before going to a clinic but then I'm worried I will dither about it, not lose weight and then I'll be even older and that in itself will reduce my chances of success. Any wise words or encouragement would be greatfully revived. Thanks


----------



## Rain250610

Hi Harry

Welcome to the board, I'm sorry your having to go through it but your in the right place for reassurance. 
My BMI was 36.5 in January my clinic told me to go and try and loose the weight as even if I paid and had a higher BMI it wasn't healthy in pregnancy so I joined slimming world and got down to 29 by June and started the ball rolling again lost  a bit more by the time treatment started in August (only down to 27.7) and I had my 1st early scan on Thursday with a lovely heartbeat & now 7+3.

My advice would be to try the weight first, iv yo-yo dieted for years but it's super surprising what you can do when you have a ultimate goal. Whatever path you choose I wish you luck xxx


----------



## Harrypoodle

Hi Rain, thank you for the response. I guessed that might be the answer. I feel so frustrated with it. I have a history of disordered eating which I've really only just got sorted (still having counselling) so the idea of another diet after yo-yo-ing for a long time is daunting but I guess instead of worrying about it I should just get on with it. Thanks for your help 👍🏻


----------



## hazyshade

Evening ladies. 

Luckycat, I know, I don't understand the silliness of these systems. Hubby is now in the process of changing gp's. It's frustrating that we were on the verge of being sent an appointment letter that this flagged up   
I'm not sure how long the whole registering process will take, but I'll be sure to contact them as soon as he's booked in- I am SO on it #littlemissdetermined 
I massively understand what you mean about trying to keep relaxed through the whole thing. After my little gp hiccup, I was spruced how tense I got so quickly, as though my calm facade really is covering a pit of underlying nerves. What are you finding helpful to keep relaxed? I've roped 2 friends into exercise classes with me twice a week, plus doing a bit of extra treadmill runs once or twice a week. 
I went clothes shopping over the weekend-the first time I've been out since I lost some weight. It felt so good going from an 18 to 14-16   
Luckycat, please don't beat yourself up for taking time out of studying. Being able to prioritise what you need/want is a strength. Though it's a tough decision, I'm sure it wasn't taken lightly. RE being a vegetarian, would it be worth speaking to a dietician for advice? They may be able to give you other options if didn't want to put on hold something you believe in?? 


Rain, it's good to hear from you. So glad things are progressing well with bump   

Harry, whilst I'm not in quite the same predicament, I too was very conscious of my weight. Last year I'd been able to get it down to 80 from 92kg-though this was wedding related rather than baby-making issues; and naturally post-wedding I put 5 back on again. When we learned we needed to go the ivf route,  my bmi was 32. I started back doing the 5:2, ( which had helped pre-wedding), with that and a bit more exercise, I've been able to get down to 76kg currently (bmi is 28.something). 
I'd agree with Rain, though it sounds daunting, having this as a goal has spurred me on so much. From a health perspective, there's less chances of gestational diabetes in pregnancy, and I imagine some other health implications both for you and future baby. 
I really wish you all the very very best on your journey


----------



## Harrypoodle

Thank you for the response. I've booked myself an initial appointment at Care Manchester in Jan and I've been to bootcamp this morning! I decided to take a two pronged approach!


----------



## hazyshade

Hi all. 
We've had an appointment date come through for beginning of Dec. The letter they sent doesn't have much in the way of information. It says they'll assess me, but can anyone that's further along tell me roughly how long from assessment treatment is likely to start? 
I'm beginning to worry a little about how I'm going to manage the medication- I typically struggle with pmt anyway, and worry that I'm going to be awful to be around 😕  
Any tips/advice would be really welcome xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies.. hope you're all doing well!

I'm on a bit of a quest for info.. if you have NHS funding in place, but want to choose a clinic outside of your local CCG, how do you change it, especially if the GP surgery is being useless. Would the local CCG be able to provide a letter for the chosen clinic to say funding is in place? Any ideas??  Or any ideas which thread to ask this on?xx


----------



## luckycat

Hi Dozydaisy,

I asked at our hospital where I had been having tests if we could choose an alternative clinic and they said that on the NHS in our area we can only go to the one clinic, as it won the contract with our hospital. So it might be worth checking if you are allowed any alternative options on NHS funding. 

x


----------



## Dozydaisy

lucky, thanks, already know the clinic had a contract with the CCG, just after the actual logistics on being to do it.. the secretary at the GP surgery is useless and not getting on with the letter the clinic need. The funding is already confirmed, just the choice of clinic that needs to be sorted xx


----------



## Cloudy

You need to contact the CCG directly and possibly appeal (if they have a contract with a specific clinic, or several clinics and you don't want to use them you will definitely gave to appeal).

Good luck xxx


----------



## kez26

Hey Dozy - Are you going through treatment again?

I've not popped in to here for a while... soooo Hiiii to everyone I know on this thread, hope everything is going well and to plan as much as possible xxx

Anddd hiiiii to all the newbies I don't know on here, lots of luck to all of you xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey Kez.. no not me, someone I know.. I am very much 24+2 weeks pregnant! Just saw your update on the bit and girl., congratulations,  perfect little family!! 

Thanks Clidu.. have suggested they call their CCG and take it from there.


----------



## kez26

Ohhhh thank god Dozy, I started to worry then. Thank you and Congratulations on you lil boy   We could end up having them at around the same time, my consultant said the twins will be here by the end of March (I think mid march as they're a few days ahead already) xx

Good luck for the person you know  xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Crazy old journey eh Kez.. who would have thought we'd actually end up where we are now.. seems so long ago now since I nervously wrote on here wondering what on earth I'd do! Wishing you the very best of luck.. you should move over to the pregnancy board .. lots of top tips and bargain hunters xx


----------



## hazyshade

Hi everyone. I'm not sure how many people are still reading this thread, as it seems to have dwindled a little. But today we had our hospital appointment, and it looks like we're going to be starting treatment in Jan on a short protocol.

I'm so proud of myself, my bmi in the end got down to 26.9 (from 30.2 in Aug). 
There's so many terminologies to learn as we come to understand everything. 
If anyone has any tips/suggestions for us, they'd be most welcome 😊


----------



## Laurajo33

Hi All

It's been a while since i have been on here but thought I would check up on everyone

Congrats Kez 1 boy and 1 girl, how lovely for you!

Dozy I seen your team blue!  fab news

I'm 18 + 3 weeks at the moment and have a scan 23rd Dec to see if we are having a little boy or girl, I can't wait for the scan. I don't mind what we have 

Good luck to all of you starting treatment soon xxx


----------



## lexie26

Hi girls

anyone here on antagonist protocol with BCP. I'm due to start my BCP in the next few days hopefully (if AF arrives on time). I have my baseline scan at barts just after new years and just wondering if any of you have had this and when they tell you to stop the pill? will it be right after the scan? I understand that after the scan they tell me when to stop the pill then i start gonal-f on CD2 . they said because I have PCOS and high risk of OHSS I will need more scans? anyone in the same boat? how many scans did you have prior to EC?

Thank you.


----------

